# BrownSheep- It's been a while



## BrownSheep (Apr 16, 2012)

I figured I'ld give one of these little journals a whirl. I currently am raising chickens, turkeys, yaks, and sheep. I am a FFA and 4-H member. I do plan on showing and selling this year at our county fair.  I'll be working this summer as as Fuels Tech for the BLM.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to BYH jorunaling.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 16, 2012)

We had a new baby today . A little ewe lamb out of our Rambouillet ram. She's a cutie , but  I must remember ewe does not mean I can keep her. She was born out on the pasture. Mainly because we had no exact breeding dates. We got her and her momma, Beazus, home to where there's  more protection. Then my oh so darling Dorset ram decided to show us how tough he was and head butted the fence. Being as the fence is probably 60-70 years old it pushed the fence post over at an odd angle. When I was fixing the fence he head butted the post when I wasnt pay attention and pinned my hand between the old wood post and the new metal one I was putting in to support it.  Somedays I would really consider trying mutton.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't forget the pictures!!

 for your hand


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll try to get pictures...I'll have to find my connection cord for my camera.

We had another baby when we came home yesterday. Another little ewe. I'm not to certain who the daddy is though. Her mother, Billy, would not stay in the pasture this fall so she did alot of bouncing from the house to the pasture. I'm leaning towards to devil dorset, Henry. I love him even though he really is the devil. 

Our new puppy Blue...or Boo...Or Mae... ( we haven't decided on a name yet) is doing well. She's interested in the sheep but TERRIFIED when they walk towards her. She's just a baby and will hopefully get over it. She's still small and is on the bottom of ALL the totem poles, chickens and cats included. I need to get her an appointment for a parvo shot since we have it in our area.  My mother still doesn't know we have her. I don't know how she doesn't know considering she howls when she is in her pen.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 18, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Our new puppy Blue...or Boo...Or Mae... ( we haven't decided on a name yet) is doing well. She's interested in the sheep but TERRIFIED when they walk towards her. She's just a baby and will hopefully get over it. She's still small and is on the bottom of ALL the totem poles, chickens and cats included. I need to get her an appointment for a parvo shot since we have it in our area.  My mother still doesn't know we have her. I don't know how she doesn't know considering she howls when she is in her pen.




I don't think my dad knows about the two ND baby boys that came home almost a month ago.  If he does he has't said anything.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 21, 2012)

Built a temporary pen for the sheep today, so they can eat down some of the grass.  I'm dirty sunburnt and tired.  Were going to do vaccinations and sorting tomorrow. You wouldnt think it would take long with only 20 sheep, but it will take up most of the day


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 22, 2012)

Today has been a very looooong slightly horrible day.  Starts with me being yelled at to herd the sheep, but apparently I'm wearing the wrong shoes  . I walk down and move Henry the devil and am getting ready to go back to get the others when I get yelled atformoving the ram.  . I go back down to get the rest of the sheep. I'm down there 15 or 20 minutes when my sister  comes and helps which I'm grateful for. Then I get snapped at by her for not telling her I was moving them? All right whatever. We then have to move the 2 rams back. At this point Im getting pretty cranky. She starts back while I try to corral the othe ram. She gets back and yells at me for not having the ram corralled. This is after I've been kicked and had my wrist twisted.  . We get the ram back and come home to one of my ewes with her head stuck in the new fence.  these are BRAND new pannels so I can't just cut her out. I sprayed her down with water and hoped she would get out while we ate. She didn't. So my father comes and pulls her back legs while I pull the fence. We get her out. I get yelled at for the dumb sheep. 

Two hours she's back in the stupid fence. This time she's stuck odd and when we pull her she starts choke. I start balling and my dad allows me to run get the bolt cutters and cut the fence. I move her and her twins back to the old pen.  One the lambs get loose and Im in trouble for that as well. 
As were going back to the house he makes some comment about how he's mad there are so many sheep in the old pen and not in the new one...sigh it been one of the days...I going to go  

On the bright side all of the ewes are bagging up. And ones ladies buisness is so red and puffy it's hard to NOT look at it.

Back to the dark side".......the power went off right before I posted this and now I'm being yelled at because the incubator needs power. And because I declined to o on a walk with them.....huh I wonder why.....ONE OF THOSE DAYS


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 25, 2012)

Not much to report. I'm "relearning" how to knit. Its fun all though I'm pretty horrible at it. The deer are starting to come out to munch on the wheat feild in the evenings and much in our pasture in the morning. Still waiting on the eight fat mommas to lamb. Six of them will be first timers so I'm trying to keep a close eye on them.  So far the lambing count this year is 4 girls 1 ram. I hope we can keep it up. Last year we had 7 girls and 1 boy so I wouldnt mind a repeat of that ratio. The on ram lamb we did have this year has been spared a trip to the butcher and will remain a ram.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 27, 2012)

My feet oh my feet! I'm braking in my boots for my job, and lord all mighty. sadly I've only been wearing them for about 40 minutes  . Better now when I can sit in my recliner than in a month when I'm wearing fire gear. We went to go get a lambing shed mover today. Didn't end up getting it,but will have to pick it up soon. We bought a shed from the local fair grounds. This particular shed has a bit family history. This lambing shed was part of my grandfathers ranch. When the family sold of the sheep part of the outfitt another producer bought it. They in turn donated it to the fair ground. 20 years later we bought it back.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 28, 2012)

It's been a very productive day! And the best part about it is I still got to sleep in  . Fixed the lawn mower. Moved aka rebuilt the pen we made last week. Best of all we had BABIES! Mabel, my suffolk had triplets in what must have been a 30 minute window. I checked on them and went back to show the other lambs to my cousin 20 minutes later and BAM.there they were. Unfortunately one was a stillborn  , but the other two are ok. A little ewe and ram. They look like they are dying...but newborns always seem to be dying to me  . I don't like newborns. I like the nice sturdy week old babies. This is Mabel's second lambing and the second time she's had triplets. And the second time she's had two ewes and a ram!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 30, 2012)

Mable and her new babies. The ram lamb is the one streching.





      Henry who is the daddy.





 The little ewe lamb. 
I'll try to get some better pictures later.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 30, 2012)

Little?!?! That thing does NOT look little to me!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 30, 2012)

The legs!  Did you cross your sheep with a thoroughbred?  Planning on hitting the racetracks?  

I'm not a sheep person, but oh the markings on that one make me want to reconsider..........


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 30, 2012)

They are part Suffolk....wich is the equivilant of a thoroughbred...so yep I did  

I would like to herald the Miracle that is the incubator! Along with working as an instant broody button it also works as a kittie-bator. This morning we found a newborn litter of kittens, two live and one who was apparently dead. I grabbed it to " take care" of it and it was ICE cold. It started to twitch its paws and open its mouth and was ,apparently, undead. I couldnt stay to take care of it so I popped it in the incubator. 7 hours later I have a very much alive and hungry kitten, who is now back with its momma for the time being.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 30, 2012)

Yay for Miracle!

I think that you just named that kitten, lol.

Round here the rule is they are not dead until they are warm and dead.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 4, 2012)

I moved my chicks outside today. It was a very nice day out...but ya know it just hasssssss to drop to 30 tonight and know one told me! Our "grow up" pen is out side. Asin no walls. They should be fine. They are feathered, huddled, burrowed down in shredded paper, covered with a towel and the entire pen is wrapped in tarps. And I might take them some heated rice packs when no one is around to mock me for it.


----------



## jodief100 (May 7, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yay for Miracle!
> 
> I think that you just named that kitten, lol.
> 
> Round here the rule is they are not dead until they are warm and dead.


That was our rule when I drove ambulences too.  

Congrats on all the pretty lambs!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 11, 2012)

It's been a long frustrating week. Monday and Tuesday I competed at the state Environthon competition. My team received 2nd. Lost by 2 points from the other team from our school. Third was a long way back. Behind us by 50 points. Wednesday my turkeys arrived and I took my college algebra final. Most likely bombed that  . Thursday was farm safety fair at my school. I took in a couple of lambs, and baby sat the pig presenter who is often inappropriate with his language ( foul mouth). Went home 6 of my turkeys were dead. Cackle says they'll replace them and to call them with the final death count. Today I worked the greenhouse sale at my FFA chapter. Went shopping with my mom. I also worked on my vintage window graduation gifts. Three more chicks died. I'll get replacements, if these die I'll get my money back. I don't think I'll buy from them again. My 4h is volunteering at the community garden tomorrow, weeding , planting and the like.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 12, 2012)

New babies today. Triplets, all ewe lambs.....well initially. We were suppose to be in town at nine to work on a plot at the community garden. got up at seven. The yaks were out, but corralled thanks to my lovely daddy. We herded the yaks back. Worked on their fences. By the time we gotto the sheep she had had the lambs. They were clean, but wet. My sister sexed them and came up with three ewes. . I was late to the 4h garden meeting by about  30 minutes. Weeded rotatilled and planted the garden plot in about 3 and a half hours.  Still needs more work but   another day. Ate lunch in town.  Went home built fences  to expand a sheep pen. Finished with that after about 4 hours. Checked the lambs.Told my sister she was bad at sexing lambs or had a lamb peeing out it naval. We indeed had a tam lamb. Of course it was the one I wanted to keep for breeding.. Well keep the other two ewes any way.

Then found out our yaks were about 2 miles from our house. My sister and dad went to herd them back while I emptied the ram pasture for them. I let the devil Henry out and sent himbak towards the house. Herded the yaks in to the ram pasture. Rounded up Henry. I am glad to say 12# Blue puts the fear into a 250-300# ram. I love this puppy! The ewes however just send her rolling when she tries to herd them.

Took my mom to dinner and am now calling it a day.


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2012)

Congrats on the lambs!

Are yaks hard to contain then?  Or do you have fencing issues?


----------



## BrownSheep (May 13, 2012)

Both. We have seventy or eighty year old fences. But I've also watched them jump over 5-4 ft fences.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Both. We have seventy or eighty year old fences. But I've also watched the jump over 5-4 ft fences.


 
how do you keep them contained then


----------



## BrownSheep (May 13, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> how do you keep them contained then


We hope they don't bored. They rarely go for the five footers  so most of our fences are  at least that high. I really do think it has a lot to do with them being bored. They had been staying in that pasture for about 6 weeks before they started going on their walk abouts.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about adding a hot wire to the top of the fence?
would that help


----------



## BrownSheep (May 13, 2012)

We could but it would be $$$$$$


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> We could but it would be $$$$$$


I hear ya I hope they stay put for a while


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2012)

I'll have to rethink my plan for wanting yaks...or at least rethink my fences


----------



## BrownSheep (May 15, 2012)

Out of my 19 poults I'm down to three. Upside no deaths in 24 hrs


----------



## elevan (May 15, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Out of my 19 poults I'm down to three. Upside no deaths in 24 hrs


Wow.  I'm glad that the deaths seemed to have stopped but that's a really bad loss.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 15, 2012)

Yeah  I think it had to do with shipping. Cackle was great about it. I got them Wednesday and Cackle replace all of the ones I lost up until Tuesday,!  Missouri to Idaho may be a bit far, but they were the closest hatchery.


----------



## Waterfall (May 16, 2012)

Wow...YAKS.  I don't think I've ever seen a Yak unless they were in a Zoo.  Do you raise them for meat or milk them or use their long winter hair?

I like your Ram.  What breed is he?


----------



## BrownSheep (May 17, 2012)

We just raise them for the heck of it. If the cow ever has a bull calf he'll be dinner.
The ram is a horned Dorset - thanks!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 20, 2012)

5:30am-sheep are on road
6:00am-puppy almost kills favorite chick
6:05am- found hen with broken wing
6:08am well house is flooded 
             Empty wellhouse by hand(mostly) 
             Wellhouse refills 3x
12:30pm- find the issue. Something is wrong with feedlots well.
12:35pm- yaks are out
12:45pm- yaks in a different pen
1:20pm- we need new well electronics
1:25pm- making lunch and suddenly dad doesn't seems so silly for filling a bunch of jugs with water
1:30pm- hen will be dinner, she's out enjoying her last day. We think she'll get an infection and croak if we leave her. 
1:37pm- I WANT MY LUNCH NOW.

Things I learned today; If we had neighbors at the moment I would have scared them with the image of me chasing sheep in my nightgown and crocs at 5:30 in he morning, don't take a nap on a tailgate st Bernard's will jump on you to get in the truck, wheelbarrows are a GREAT place for taking naps, and half rotten strawbales become lazy boys when your tired.

NEVER PLAN ON SUNDAY TO BE A NICE LAZY DAY!


----------



## Symphony (May 20, 2012)

Wow, that makes me hesitant about setting up my Hobby Farm.  Maybe I'll win the lottery and build it like Fort Knox so no one gets out.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 20, 2012)

YOU MUST GET ANIMALS ! 
Don't let my story detour you! 
Our fences are nearly 80 years old and are nearly as wholly as Swiss cheese.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 20, 2012)

Kinda bummed out. Today while I was walking fences to see where the yaks got out I found the remains of a lamb. We had one ewe give birth while out on pasture. Either she had twins and one didn't make it or somebody sneak lambec. I think the later is highly unlikely. As everyone knows ewes get rather dirty while lambing when they are unshorn. It was back in a section of the pasture the sheep avoided and is blocked from view by Russian olives. This is why I dislike un scheduled lambing. Oh, well. Live and Learn.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 21, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Kinda bummed out. Today while I was walking fences to see where the yaks got out I found the remains of a lamb. We had one ewe give birth while out on pasture. Either she had twins and one didn't make it or somebody sneak lambec. I think the later is highly unlikely. As everyone knows ewes get rather dirty while lambing when they are unshorn. It was back in a section of the pasture the sheep avoided and is blocked from view by Russian olives. This is why I dislike un scheduled lambing. Oh, well. Live and Learn.


 sorry about the lamb


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)




----------



## BrownSheep (May 21, 2012)

Last years bottle baby , Millie, had a ewe lamb today! 
The count so far is
9 ewes
3 rams
1 ?

Two losses


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 29, 2012)

It's been a BIG day! I started at the BLM today. I did the pack test. In the pack test you have to walk 3 miles  in 45 minutes with 45 pound pack....UGH after 2.25 miles the compression on my chest made it impossible to catch my breath. I'll retake it on Friday. If I pass I'll go to rookie wild land firefighter camp next week. I'm the youngest member on all of the fuels crews. I hope I can keep up.
Today, I also GRADUATED!....Ild say I won't miss school but come the fall I'll miss it.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 30, 2012)

You wil do fine.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 30, 2012)

Freckles, a triplet from last year, had triplets this morning! 2 rams and a ewe.
I also did the pack test again. Finished but 4 minutes too slow. My legs are sooooooo sore. I've walked 5.5 miles with fifty pounds in two days! I'll tak the test  a third time Friday. I'm rather busty and it causes more of the weight to lie against my chest and diaphragm. Iif don't pass I'll lose the job...sigh... I have a plan if it does come to that.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 31, 2012)

Congrats on the 3x!!  And hang in there!!  You can do it (now where is that cheerleader emoticon....


----------



## BrownSheep (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the support guys! Between you and my crew mates I think I'll be able to pull through. I can't say enough good things about the folks at the BLM!

Today Freckle's sister,Clara, lambed.Twins one of each. She is the end of the official lambing season. We either lost he ewe lamb from the triplets or the twins. I'm not certain wich, but I think the triplets. She was stepped on or payed on. 
Freckles and Clara are a year old and awfully confused abou what those small things want. They are both up at the house where we can keep a better eye on them.

Also the broody's who's eggs I about tossed Monday started o hatch. She has two so far.


----------



## elevan (May 31, 2012)

Thank goodness you didn't toss those eggs!  Congrats on the hatch.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 9, 2012)

I am a jobless child, but I am ok with it I'll give it a go next year. 
It ha been cold! It only got to the 50s today. It's June 9th for goodness sakes! I lost one of my older turkey poults today.  I think it was due to the cold even though they are fully feathered I moved them back indoors. While I was doing that one of the chuckar chicks escaped. I have NO clue where it went so its bye bye. It's a wild bird and feathered so I hope it will be ok. One kitten who probably had a genetic defect past away today as well. Her name was Mustache. 

On to happier news. I picked up two extra fair lambs on Tuesday. Although we have a lot of lambs only three are old enough for fair, but one is a ram lamb so he's a no-go. A local producer also told me he had some I could look through. I don't need any more fair lambs, but one is all black. I am a sucker for black or spotted sheep. If its a ewe I may see if I can get it. 

Yesterday I picked up my second shipment of turkeys. So far so good. Last Sunday I went to Griggs Bird Haven to pick up some marans chicks. They also showed me all their turkeys and exotic pheasants. It was AMAZING!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on your new fair lambs! I am on the look out for a couple lambs with good conformation myself! Not to show at the fair mind you(maybe to show off to a few friends).
I am also hoping for some turkeys, but that probably wont be till next spring!


----------



## Symphony (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the losses.  Glad you graduated and learning about Wildfire training.  The wonderful time of year that babies come out all over the farm.  Its a wonderful time.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 10, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Congrats on your new fair lambs! I am on the look out for a couple lambs with good conformation myself! Not to show at the fair mind you(maybe to show off to a few friends).
> I am also hoping for some turkeys, but that probably wont be till next spring!


you MUST get turkeys. They are so funny and a lot of fun!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 11, 2012)

I found the chukar! He was wondering around in the house. Must have flown out while I was putting another one in the pen. 
Got most of the vaccinations and banding done yesterday.  Kept the fair lambs up at the house and sent every one else back to pasture. Our lambs look bigger than the two I bought. But then again those two have still been nursing. Just a word of advice when weaning rather large and loud lambs don't leave them in the pen outside your window. It's a bad idea I tell you.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 11, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Just a word of advice when weaning rather large and loud lambs don't leave them in the pen outside your window. It's a bad idea I tell you.


 thanks for that - we never bother weaning but a drought and lack of grass will force us to move the lambs elsewhere


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 11, 2012)

We usually don't wean either but this particular ewe would let them nurse until the next time she lambs.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 17, 2012)

I lost my job with BLM earlier due to the pack test. 
My old boss put my on the sub list at my old job.
I now have a new job.....at the BLM . They need a secratary like position filled and Ive already gone through all of the background checks!  I have to drive a bit farther. A 90 mile round trip, since it's at the district office, but I also make a little bit more $$$. bwahahahah  . It's a happy evil laugh ok!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 18, 2012)

CONGRATS


----------



## elevan (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations on the new job


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 18, 2012)

Well it's ok...a lot of doing nothing...tomorrow I'll be pesky and star offering(begging) to do copies. I got maybe ten phone calls, 5 or 6 walk-ins and sorted the mail....and copied some binders.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats on the new higher paying job.  We all have had that boring job at one point in our lives, lol.  I remember being the copy boy in college for some professors, that was A LOT of printing.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 22, 2012)

Some of the chickens have to go. Sigh...I'm upto about 80 with four hens brooding. I'll be leaving for college this fall, and wouldn't you know it my sister is terrified of birds. And my parents don't want to take care of my 80+ babies.  I


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 22, 2012)

I forgot to add we sent the chukars loose. They had destroyed one of the turkeys nose  I shoul have separated them sooner. One chukar however kept calling for the turkeys and they would call back. He kept hanging out next to them through the pen. I finally let him back in. Both the turkeys and chukars are much happier!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 2, 2012)

Whose in the ER.  Im in the ER.
nothing serious. Update when i have an actual keyboard.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 2, 2012)

get better soon


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 2, 2012)

More serious than I originally thought. Went in with dizziness, came out with possible leukemia.  WBC of 45,000. Feeling pretty depressed.  I have more testing tomorrow. Wish me luck and keep me in your prayers please.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

I hope it turns out to be nothing too serious


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 2, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I hope it turns out to be nothing too serious


X2


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2012)

My best wishes and prayers are with you


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 3, 2012)

Went to the oncologist today. He said it could be a) reaction to something else, b) chronic leukemia, or c) acute leukemia . They said my blood cells are normally shaped. So they said that was a good dealThey wanted to me to get a bone biopsy as soon as possible. Which meant  within the hour.  If the biopsy came back confirming option c I would be in Boise receiving chemo by Thursday, but most likely tomorrow. So I received a bone morrow biopsy. Which was totally awesome! I would be happy to go into detail if any one wants. The numb-ers are just wearing off now.  they also drew some more blood. For some tests. We just about home when we got the phone call. 


THEY SCREWED UP MY ORIGINAL TEST!!!  I DON'T HAVE CANCER!!!

They were very apologetic....but I now completely understand why people sue for emotional distress....

One the down side my hip aches pretty bad and we still don't know why I am dizzy so we'll be working on that.


THANK YOU all so much for the prayers and well wishes. I haven't told any of my friends about ANY of this yet and appreciate having our support. It's nice having a shoulder to lean on.... Even if it's invisible and made up of thousands o people scattered across the country if not world.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry for the mistakes....it been a bit of a roller coaster these past 42 hrs.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm so glad that the results came back as a mistake!  My Dad had leukemia so I know exactly what you went through with this scare.  Ice the spot that they did the biopsy.  I hope they gave you some pain killers for home, my Dad always hurt for 48 hours after a biopsy.

I used to have dizzy spells that turned out to be tied to my endometriosis.  So sometimes things can just be weird like that.  

I hope you find the answer and that it turns out to be something simply treated / corrected.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 3, 2012)

I am so happy for you!!!!
I am really glad they made a mistake


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 4, 2012)

I am reallllly uncomfortable. They didn't send me with any meds and my hip aches. Occasionally I swear I can feel "stuff" movin around in there. Went to spiderman today. I hate sitting! I'm in more pain sitting than I am standing so towards the end I got rather antsy. Still trying to deside if I should go back o work tomorrow. If I do I am bringing a pillow!


----------



## elevan (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

We lost a lamb on Friday.  No clue as to why.  He was a bit smaller than the others but was a multiple on a first year ewe. I am a great believer that sheep are born looking for a way to die.  Blue is developing nicely as a herder. She has, However, been sent rolling a few too many times. Now if a ewe looks at her she stops and walks the other way.  She has great instincts a loves to bunch the sheep.  Last years bottle baby has learned how to avoid this by running up and gluing her head to my leg and refusing to move.  Out of our two adult rams the older larger ram is terrified of Blue. The younger one sent her rolling. The turkeys, marans, and the solo chukar were released to start free ranging. Oddly enough the chukar hasn't left and goes back in at night with the turkeys.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 8, 2012)

sorry you lost a lamb


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

I had a bunch of labs this morning. The original plan was for me to go to work this afternoon. One of the labs involved injecting a synthetic hormone...I didnt react well so I'm at home instead.

I'm getting aggravated with my job. It is making it very hard the provide my animals ( mainly the birds) with the level of care I would like o give them....grrrrrrrr


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 11, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I had a bunch of labs this morning. The original plan was for me to go to work this afternoon. One of the labs involved injecting a synthetic hormone...I didnt react well so I'm at home instead.
> 
> I'm getting aggravated with my job. It is making it very hard the provide my animals ( mainly the birds) with the level of care I would like o give them....grrrrrrrr


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Yeah  I think it had to do with shipping. Cackle was great about it. I got them Wednesday and Cackle replace all of the ones I lost up until Tuesday,!  Missouri to Idaho may be a bit far, but they were the closest hatchery.


We ordered 12 turkeys there (from there to AK ) and all but 3 survived. One was trampled and the other 2 were weak. Their prettynice, but we usually get from McMurray --> We dont choose the closest one cause, the one that is, shut down :/


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

Iluvsheep. We got a re-order all but 4 survived!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Iluvsheep. We got a re-order all but 4 survived!


yeah sorry that was i random i was looking through your journal and i just read all of it so i understand if i sounded rude or something

Glad they screwed up your test results, and that your hip feels better and your feel better all together soon !!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

Hahahah no not rude at all.  I do the exact same thing!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Hahahah no not rude at all.  I do the exact same thing!


Lol, just making sure !!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 14, 2012)

Went to my college orientation.  I did not enjoy it and am fairly apprehensive of my first year. I m not attending an Ag school but rather one that has a good science department. Really thinking an Ag school may of had more kids like me....oh well I'll try to make the best of it.  I also got wait list for EVERY STINKING class I needed to get in  ...I should still get in to them though since I'm fairly high up on the list 1-4 on three and 36 on the lecture class with 200. Grrrrr the plan right now is biology with emphasis in zoology. Then vet school. My school has a graduate in four program where the university will pay for classes where something goes wrong and they end up pushing mme past the 4 year mark.  I guess one of the clubs keeps bees up on the roofs. I will be finding and joining that club.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Went to my college orientation.  I did not enjoy it and am fairly apprehensive of my first year. I m not attending an Ag school but rather one that has a good science department. Really thinking an Ag school may of had more kids like me....oh well I'll try to make the best of it.  I also got wait list for EVERY STINKING class I needed to get in  ...I should still get in to them though since I'm fairly high up on the list 1-4 on three and 36 on the lecture class with 200. Grrrrr the plan right now is biology with emphasis in zoology. Then vet school. My school has a graduate in four program where the university will pay for classes where something goes wrong and they end up pushing mme past the 4 year mark.  I guess one of the clubs keeps bees up on the roofs. I will be finding and joining that club.


 I hope you get all the classes you want! My sister might go to college studying zoology. Bees on the roof? LOL, not the most common, but cool, keep me updated, I like homegrown honey, a girl in  class grows it and it tastes SOOOO good. \


In fact, im gonna have some now!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 15, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. Im certain I'll end up loving it but right now I'm super apprehensive. 
While I was away at orientation one of my marans chicks got some sort of fiber, it looked like small strands of baling twine, wrapped around her toes.  I got it off  her toes but I'm pretty certain she'll loose one of them. She's acting fine though....not limping what so ever.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 15, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. Im certain I'll end up loving it but right now I'm super apprehensive.
> While I was away at orientation one of my marans chicks got some sort of fiber, it looked like small strands of baling twine, wrapped around her toes.  I got it off  her toes but I'm pretty certain she'll loose one of them. She's acting fine though....not limping what so ever.


 I hope does ok


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 15, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. Im certain I'll end up loving it but right now I'm super apprehensive.
> While I was away at orientation one of my marans chicks got some sort of fiber, it looked like small strands of baling twine, wrapped around her toes.  I got it off  her toes but I'm pretty certain she'll loose one of them. She's acting fine though....not limping what so ever.


If it makes you feel better, our frizzle Ylf was missing 3 toes, had 3 part toes and one good toe or something like that, LOL 
Even if she loses it, she will manage fine so long no infection broils, dont worry


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 16, 2012)

I doubt she'll get infection, but  it was not a pretty surgery.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I doubt she'll get infection, but  it was not a pretty surgery.


*Shudders* Umm.... EW!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 16, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what my sister said when I made her hold my forceps


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forceps? :/


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 16, 2012)

Surgical tweezers...oddly enough I have a lot of them around my house....along with surgical scissors.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 17, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Surgical tweezers...oddly enough I have a lot of them around my house....along with surgical scissors.


OOooh... I see

Oh, when I dub m roosters comb I should take LOTS of pictures for you,  I'm wonderful aint I?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

Ehhh more bad news...all I ever seem to have is bad news... We went out of town last night to take my sister to the airport for envirothon. When we got back today blue was out. Blue is still a puppy, only 4 or 5 month, and chasing chickens is her guilty pleasure. One we have been working hard on stopping. Good news is she only got one bird. Bad news it was a Bantu and her four newly hatched chicks.... I THOUGHT we where making progress on the birds. 

I'll  have to stick with it....it is hard to do much training with her when I'm only home and awake for two or three hours a day. My sister doesn't really do much with the " livestock " animals any more. It is getting to the point with her I am considering telling my dad to sell the flock when I go to school. Don't get me wrong she'll feed and water, but not much else.

The good news now  the lambs are all looking good! Nice and fat.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 21, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Ehhh more bad news...all I ever seem to have is bad news... We went out of town last night to take my sister to the airport for envirothon. When we got back today blue was out. Blue is still a puppy, only 4 or 5 month, and chasing chickens is her guilty pleasure. One we have been working hard on stopping. Good news is she only got one bird. Bad news it was a Bantu and her four newly hatched chicks.... I THOUGHT we where making progress on the birds.
> 
> I'll  have to stick with it....it is hard to do much training with her when I'm only home and awake for two or three hours a day. My sister doesn't really do much with the " livestock " animals any more. It is getting to the point with her I am considering telling my dad to sell the flock when I go to school. Don't get me wrong she'll feed and water, but not much else.
> 
> The good news now  the lambs are all looking good! Nice and fat.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you hug team  .


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 24, 2012)

We have a serial killer...she has an m.o. And everything. Blue got out again....another chick said goodbye....she just isn't killing and leaving. She's eating everything except for one foot. She also defeatther'ed part of one rooster. He's alive but not so pretty any more. Needless to say there was a good spanking.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 4, 2012)

So I need some help from the goat groupies....I have a ewe ( fair lamb) that I sheared today in preparation for the up coming fair. I noticed a bump underneath her ear next to her jaw. How concernered should I be be about CL? this lamb has been acting fine and put on lots of weight. She is about 6-8 months old and 125#. Suffolk hamp cross. She has been housed with four other healthy lambs. It is possible that this is a cheatgrass caused abscess. I have arranged for my mom to take her to the vet Monday. The abscess is hard and small about the size of a quarter.


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 4, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> So I need some help from the goat groupies....I have a ewe ( fair lamb) that I sheared today in preparation for the up coming fair. I noticed a bump underneath her ear next to her jaw. How concernered should I be be about CL? this lamb has been acting fine and put on lots of weight. She is about 6-8 months old and 125#. Suffolk hamp cross. She has been housed with four other healthy lambs. It is possible that this is a cheatgrass caused abscess. I have arranged for my mom to take her to the vet Monday. The abscess is hard and small about the size of a quarter.


DEFINITELY take her to the vet and get the cultures from the abscess tested ASAP. I would even keep her separated from other animals until you get this sorted out because CL is highly contagious. I hate to say it but it sounds like CL to me.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 4, 2012)

That's what I thought...but after talking to my Ag advisor and sheep industry uncle they said it sounds fine and to drain it. I think I'll drain it  and separate her.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 4, 2012)

Just thought I'ld add it is completely normal looking except for being raised...if that makes any sense. It is completely covered and she hasn't lost any wool around it.


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 4, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Just thought I'ld add it is completely normal looking except for being raised...if that makes any sense. It is completely covered and she hasn't lost any wool around it.


Yeah they always start out like that and eventually start losing wool and then they pop. Good luck with it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 4, 2012)

I would have her tested for CL. You can do a blood test or you can send the puss in for testing. That is the most accurate test. CL is not such a big deal if you can control it. In order to do that you must be able to keep and eye on the animal often and be able to separate them from others when they get a lump, lance it, clean it, allow it to heal and you can then return her. If she has CL internally then you really should get rid of her. You can not control it if it is internal and it is more dangerous. Internal CL is much more common in sheep than goats, so that could be a concern.

Edited for the many mistakes I made. oops


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I would have her tested for CL. You can do a blood test of you can send the puss in for testing. That is the most accurate test.What does concern me is, CL is not such a big deal if you can control it. In order to do that you must be able to keep and eye on the often and be able to separate them from others when they get a lump, lance it, clean it, allow it to heal and you can then return her. If she has CL internally then you really should get rid of her. You can not control it if it is internal and it is more dangerous. Internal CL is much more common in sheep than goats, so that could be a concern.


x2 I agree


----------



## elevan (Aug 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I would have her tested for CL. You can do a blood test of you can send the puss in for testing. That is the most accurate test.What does concern me is, CL is not such a big deal if you can control it. In order to do that you must be able to keep and eye on the often and be able to separate them from others when they get a lump, lance it, clean it, allow it to heal and you can then return her. If she has CL internally then you really should get rid of her. You can not control it if it is internal and it is more dangerous. Internal CL is much more common in sheep than goats, so that could be a concern.


x3

Good luck with her.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 4, 2012)

I would also test, just to be sure. One of my does had an abcess and I wasn't going to test, but I did and it turns out she actually is CL+....not to scare you, but I really would test


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I would also test, just to be sure. One of my does had an abcess and I wasn't going to test, but I did and it turns out she actually is CL+....not to scare you, but I really would test


I second that. And keeping a goat, or sheep,with CL is a personal choose. I honestly believe that keeping a CL+ animal is not a big deal and it can be controlled easily. Many people make it out to be some dreadful disease and hype it up but it is not a big deal. It can not be transmitted in ANY way other that direct contact with the puss, and it has to be ingested or enter the body thru a cut of body opening. It is not transmitted thru body fluids. If it is internal then they will lose weight, act sick, stay behind the herd, among other things. Internal CL can be transmitted thru coughing and it may be able to be transferred by feces if there are abscesses in the colon of further in the digestive tract. Most of the time they get them on their lungs.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 5, 2012)

She's a market lamb and will be going bye bye regardless. I think I may get her checked out Monday. I have another possible cause as well. In one of the pipe legs of their feeder there was a wasp nest wich would come up to right about her jaw.

EDITTED TO SAY...I've been out voted and we probably won't be taking her to the vet. My father believes I'm jumping to conclusions and it is nothing. I do have a tendency to be a self diagnoser and after reading about this around the web it is completely possible I did this.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 11, 2012)

Well it's been a busy week. Mabel my Suffolk ewe past away. She was only 3 so we are a little confused by that. Harry the yak went to a new home. He'll be used for cross bred meat animals. They did ask if for some reason Harry didn't work out if they could bring him back. We told them of course. Their son is In my sisters grade so I'll be able to keep tabs on him. 
The ewes and rams switched pastures since the rams had a lot more feed. Blue was helpful most of the time. She was running of pure instincts. It was amazing to watch. We'll be working on commands now. 
Also I discovered why I haven't been getting too many eggs. I went in to the chicken coop to spray for mites late at night since I was spraying every ones legs. I saw some movement under one of the cubbies. I figured it was a chicken since the do sleep down there some times. It wasn't. Me and PePe le pew kind of stared at each other for a moment then he calmly walked over and hid behind a old furnace-y thing in there. We scared him out but were unable to say hello if you know what I mean. The coop has been fortified and I haven't seen him since. 
Yesterday was also my last day at work. Next week is fair
Sunday -decorating
Monday- weigh in
Tuesday- THE SHOW
Wednesday- food booth, chicken races, and the parade...and street dance
Thursday- rodeo!
Friday- round robin, rodeo
Saturday- sale, 4-h's birthday party (100yr), rodeo
Sunday- clean up.
I'll end up doing other stuff as well but his is the tentative schdual.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 19, 2012)

Fair is over! 
The show went well. Blues all around. The lamb I bred some how beat out the one show lamb I bought. Go figure. 
The rodeo has been awesome. Our rodeo is pretty much the bomb diggity. World champions and all that. Last year it tyed for best big rodeo in our circuit. Wich is pretty awesome since the competitors vote on that. I think it has something to do with our beer worthy section.  It also makes me giggle since there is only about 4000 people in our town.
The sale went well also. I sold my lamb for $4.10 a lb. the grand champion went for 20$ a lb.  I was probably in the upper middle as far as cost went.
Our team also got third in livestock judging. Woot woot!


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 19, 2012)

Forgot to add! We made some additions! Some to the farm but most to the freezer.  My padre bought 3 pigs and two sheep. Two of the pigs will be butchered and split between us and my dads law partner. The third pig was resold. One lamb will be butchered for the partner and the other came home for breeding. She is a cross breed and not a " show " lamb. 

Also thought Ild add my flock book to this post
Rams: Henry ( horned Dorset, 2 yr), Eli ( Rambouillet 1 y ), Black ram ( Henry black sheep x, 7 months)

Ewes:
 Bertha ( Suffolk x, 3 y) , freckles ( 1.5 y Berthaxhenry), Triplet #3 ( freckles x Henry 3mths) Clara ( 1.5y Bertha x Henry), Betsy (1.5 Bertha x Henry ), lamb#1 ( Betsy x Henry  3 months ), Max ( 8m Bertha x Henry) , olive ( 8 mths Bertha x Henry)

Ellie ( Suffolk x 3y), Daisy ( 11mths ellie x Henry), Triplet #1 ( Ellie x Henry 4 months ), triplet #2 ( Ellie x Henry 4 months ) 

Dos ( Suffolk Henry x 1.5yrs) Beazus ( suffolk Henry x 1.5 yrs), Beazus lamb ( Beazus Eli x 6 months), twin #1 ( Suffolk x Henry)

Millie ( Rambouillet x 1y) , m.l ( Millie x Henry  4 months ) 

Billy ( Rambouillet x 1.5 y ) bl ( billy x Henry 6 months) 

Black sheep ( suffolk x 1.5 y)

Emma ( Suffolk hamp x 2.5 years)

Molly ( Rambouillet 1.5)

New ewe ( Suffolk x  8 months)

Each paragraph = family group 
Plus 5 weathers for butcher


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 19, 2012)

Grats on the win


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 19, 2012)

Haha thanks. Not an overall GRAND bit more of a personal in your face my wrinkled butt sheep are still good quality sorta win.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 22, 2012)

Not much has been going on. The ewes and lambs are on dry lot while we do so shearing. I leave for school on Friday  so Ive been packing and such....not really looking forward to that. Tomtom the turkey had really bad cases of bumblefoot on both feet although his feet didn't have any swelling.  One foot almost had rotting smell. I did surgery so he should be ok.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to the cardiologist today. He was left scratching his head the same as all the other doctors...he is sending me to a....can't remember the actual word ....kidney specialist. With the energy issues I have without my meds I'm going to talk to the school about switching my classes to morning to no later than one.  The reason I'm ( and mom and dad) am concerned is they may be taking off the meds so they don't mess with the next doctors test. With out this medication I tend to be exhausted all day ( CAN NOT STAY AWAKE at all) and have emotional meltdowns...probably because I'm exhausted.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 22, 2012)

Wishing you the best Brownsheep.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 23, 2012)

keep us posted


----------



## Symphony (Aug 23, 2012)

Hope things improve.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 23, 2012)

Awe thanks buddies  . We're skipping the kidney specialist  and will be seeing an internist instead. Today was my last day at home. Tomorrow I'll beheading up to school  .  I'm a nervous nellie.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 24, 2012)

Heading up to school? You, stay at school, or do you mean go to school for the first day, or do you stay somewhere else? I'm just confused 
 Best of lcuk!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 24, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Heading up to school? You, stay at school, or do you mean go to school for the first day, or do you stay somewhere else? I'm just confused
> Best of lcuk!!


I'm leaving for my first year of college. Luckily home is just 90 miles away.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Good luck in college! I'm going to community college, so I'm staying home and going to school. I had my first class yesterday and I have another one tomorrow. Funnnn....


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 24, 2012)

SheepGirl, I begged to stay home. I'm really bummed now too because a batch of eggs under one of the hens just started hatching.


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 24, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh college....


----------



## Symphony (Aug 24, 2012)

College years soooo long ago.  The new whipper snappers going to school and broadening their own horizons.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 26, 2012)

College has been interesting so far. I have a roommate, but she's local and has yet to actually stay the night in our room. So I pretty much have the room to myself  . I'm in the honors dorm although I'm not in honors. With all my health issues I just didn't get around to applying.  I LOVE my dorm. It's nice and quiet and cozy. It is an old building but still one of the nicer ( possibly nicest) dorms. I visited with one of my friends in her dorm last night. Her roommates came in to get ready to go party. They were already pretty blitzed. I'm not a drinker or party-er. Never have been, never will be. It goes against my goody two shoes nature. I visited with them and some of the guys with them for maybe 10 minutes. They were all very respectful of the fact I don't drink and were pretty impressed that I won't until I'm 21. Good job me for following the law    . My parent know I don't and wont drink but encouraged me to just check out the party scene for social reasons. I came, I saw , I wasn't impressed. I won't be attending very many if any parties.  I pretty much ran out of the dorm room when I started getting uncomfortable with the noise level and rowdiness. I made my friend come with. I'm glad I did. Two RAs where right out side working on an electrical issue. I don't think anyone got in trouble but  I  literally have mini panic attacks if I even think I'll get in trouble. 
A local grocery store, Fred Meyers, put on a sale / party from 11pm-1am. Huge discounts, free stuff, and a dj. It was pretty great  .
My friend, who does party, came to that with me instead of partying. I appreciated it.  .

We were accosted by six masked thieves last night as well. Not to fear though I out weight them by at least 130#.  They were digging through the trash and ran off when they saw us coming. When we turned the  corner they ran out in front of us. Not 10 feet in front of us the biggest one puffed up and tried to scare us while the others escaped. It was a family of raccoons. It looked like two adults and four babies ( adolescents)  although there was probably only one adult and 5 adolescents. 

I called home this morning I have 5 chicks so far and mom is still sitting.  . Unfortunately, my dad also found a hen ( red star) that had had her side ripped up pretty good. She's alive but could go either way. I had a hen that had her entire "hide" ( and some muscle) on one side ripped off. Sickly, as she was called took two months to be able to walk well enough to escape the other chickens before she could be released. Now I don't even know which one is Sickly so I have high hopes.
Well that's my update. College hasn't killed me yet.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good for you.  I hated the party scene in college.  I never understood what was so fun about drinking or doping just so you can feel dizzy, lightheaded and sick and then be miserable the whole next day.  That and I do stupid enough stuff all by myself, I don't need any help!  

You will enjoy your college years much more if you use them to learn, grow, explore and find out who you really are.  So have fun, study hard and try new things that you will enjoy and actually remember doing the next day.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 27, 2012)

One of the clubs or organizations keep bees on the roof of the student union building! I must find out how I can participate!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratulations to you for not being a partyer!  That's something to be proud of. You will do well in school, and will really enjoy it!

You gave me a scare for sure when you said you were confronted by six masked thieves! Whew, scared me! But cute ending. 

Check out the bee thing, sounds totally cool! Good luck with your classes and everything.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 29, 2012)

If I ever love a man half as much as I love my fictional characters, I will marry him on the spot. Sigh, my current fictional boyfriend is Hatter from SyFys Alice. If you haven't seen it I highly suggest it. It's the only Wonderland movie I like at all.

Any who, I have six chicks. Somebody disturbed the eggs and my dad found one egg with a dead chick in it in the middle of the room.  dumb birds. Momma was still sitting on three more eggs last I heard.  Apparently, the yaks and two of my sisters ewes have been going on walk abouts. So the yaks are in the feedlot and the ewes in the pasture with Henry the big onery butt.  We put Eli in With everyone else before I left. black ram is in there too. He's young and we don't much mind if he breeds anyone or not...it's not like we won't be able to tell.

I'm going home for the long weekend. I'll drive down with some friends going to a bible college up here, and my daddy will drive me back on Monday. I enjoy most my classes. My communications , reasoned rhetoric, is my favorite so far. I've been kind of friendless so far. The non-drinking thing must translate into snitch or non-fun person to the drinkers ( everyone). I did meet a non drinking girl who is catholic as well. She works quite I bit so I haven't really hung up so far.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 29, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> If I ever love a man half as much as I love my fictional characters, I will marry him on the spot. Sigh, my current fictional boyfriend is Hatter from SyFys Alice. If you haven't seen it I highly suggest it. It's the only Wonderland movie I like at all.


I just watched that last night! I loved it!

 If you liked Hatter you might like a show called Primeval which has him in it (well the actor, not really Hatter)


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 29, 2012)

I have watched it! My father is a bit of a BBC and SyFy nerd...and the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 31, 2012)

Today's the first football game of the year. My school is known for any and all things football. I won't be here though cause I'm going home!   ....hahaha I have a touch screen and whenever I put in this guy   I try to tap right on him...it takes me a minute or so.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmm, if I were to have a TV girlfriend it would be, Fred from Angel.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 4, 2012)

I am going to sound like a whiny brat but....I HATE college. I must be socially stunted because I have yet to make even one friend. The one friend who did come up here blew me off all of last week so I gave up on her. I am kind of giving up on the friend  search. If they're out there theyll have to find me instead of the other way around. I get realllllllly lonely and could probably count how many words a day I speak. Funnily enough my throat has started to hurt from not talking.
I went home this weekend and will probably try to go home again this week. My hen hatche'd out a total of 6 chicksbut somehow 4 of them died. I built fence and clean out my coop while I was home. Not the funniest activities in he world but, dang, more fun than what I'm having now. 

I have an appointment to talk to about the beekeeping internship on Friday  . I think I'll see if one of my relatives has a car I can drive home for the weekend as well. I think that bugs me !aswell. I am trapped on the stupid campus with no way off and I don't really have the time to walk anywhere and back.

Up side read a great book today called Seraphina. Ahhhh if only I could crawl into one of my books.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 5, 2012)

Give it a little time BrownSheep. You've only been there a short time. Hang in there!


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 5, 2012)

Join some clubs, Brown Sheep!  You'll find other like-minded people, and those will be your friends, not the random people in classes!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 5, 2012)

I was much like you when I went to college. I was introverted and not the partying type. I joined a Christian group and made lots of friends there and they brought me out of my shell too. I'd second the suggestion that you join a club. I bet there is a Christian group on campus (you may even find one that is religion specific, Baptist, Catholic, Methodist, etc.) I definitely enjoyed my time with the Christian group and made lots of friends. They had get togethers and all kinds of things they did and there was no drinking/drugs involved, just good clean fun!


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 5, 2012)

They actually had a club expo today. I picked up some stuff for the biology, pre-vet, and sustainable gardening clubs.
There is a church on campus I have been going to. Unfortunately, none of their bible studies or other activities start for another couple weeks. They have an AWESOME music section very Lord of the Rings like.

I'm hoping Ill be able to do the beekeeping internship, but the fact Im a freshman may be an issue. I'll just have to convince them.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 6, 2012)

sounds like you made a good start at the club expo


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 10, 2012)

I went home again this weekend  . My grandma let me drive her car down. My sissssssssster has not been taking very close note of the sheep. One of her ewes had a hole in her back. Do any of you have issues with magpies pecking fully grown healthy sheep? I'll go post that over in sheep in a minute...her back had a quarter sized wound from the &$(!& magpies. This ewe was just sheared a week or two ago so her wool was very short.  We cleaned it up ,packed it with antibiotics, and covered it with no pick goop I have for my chickens. The goop helped when he magpies bothered the last ewe. Came back up yesterday. My moms twin was over from the coast and it was one of my uncles birthdays so we went and had dinner with them . Got up early to reserve a ticket for the first home football game of the year. And now I'm going to go eat the last of my granola!


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 11, 2012)

Guess who just slept for 13 hours straight! and will be going back to sleep as soon as she orders her sisters football ticket.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 20, 2012)

Well college is going okey dokey. I have a math test tomorrow  . It will not be pretty. I'm aiming for an A and hoping for a B .  Last weekend my parents came up   . I feel so bad for my roomies who  aren't able to see their family every week. I've made friends with the other girls in my suite. We aren't very close and really have no common interests but it's nice to just have people to sit in the common room with. There are ten of us in the suite so some ones always around. Saturday I am going with a friend from home to watch her sister run in cross country meet. Next week is home coming so I will be going home.

The magpies  continue to harass the sheep. The ewe theyre bugging  is a former show lamb who doesn't like to be caught and can leap our 4-5 ft fences if the mood strikes her. Considering, we treated it pretty well my dad and sister are calling it good and will be killing the magpies eventually. The hen lost her two chicks this weekend while my dad was up here. No clue as to what happened. 

Betty White, my royal palm with the damaged beak, is having a hard time eating with the damage. She's turned into a pet so I have been talking to some bird organizations and a vet AND a dentist of all things about fixing her beak. 

I'll be going home Friday for homecoming!


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm going home tomorrow!!! My not so little sister will also be have one of her wisdom teeth removed. They won't film her afterwards for me, despite my begging. 

Now for the exciting Ag news! We may be getting a new bull! He's three an apparently very tame. In yaks it pretty common to have tame bulls so that actually is a good thing here. Accourding to the vet who works on them the lady who owns him now feeds him candy and he comes to have his head scratched. If we get him I've requested we call him Herman. Our last bull was Harry and our alpha ram is Henry. So I think Herman is a fitting continuance.

Not so exciting news. I was part of the 60% of the lass that failed the test. Upside he is allowing retakes since 60% failed!...another upside my math savvy little sister will be tutoring me....Ild be ashamed of that but the girl is GREAT when it comes to math.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 28, 2012)

That's cool you are getting another Yak, Brownsheep. What does one do with a yak? Do you eat their meat? Are they milkers? What is their wool like, is it spinnable? Just curious because I never encountered someone with a  yak before and don't know a thing about them. 

Good luck on your math test retake!


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 28, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> That's cool you are getting another Yak, Brownsheep. What does one do with a yak? Do you eat their meat? Are they milkers? What is their wool like, is it spinnable? Just curious because I never encountered someone with a  yak before and don't know a thing about them.
> 
> Good luck on your math test retake!


In our situation we will use any bull calves for meat. Yaks have much leaner meat than beef and require about 1/3 as much feed as beef cows. They do have super soft under coats that people spin. That coat usually has to be collected by hand. In the Himilayas the yaks are milked. I think there are a few places in the country that milk theirs. Yak milk is higher in butterfat than cow milk. I would love to give it a try but value my life so I don't think I ever will. 

Because yaks are a different species than cow when you cross them you get sterile male offspring and fertile females. Right now we have one female cross called Ruby. Interestingly enough she inherited the super soft coat but looked like a hereford in most aspects. Now she has a SUPER slick coat and is brindled colored. Im hoping she get her fuffly coat back. 

For most people who raise them around here they are a hobby. They are mainly just pasture ornaments that produce some yummy steak every once and awhile.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 1, 2012)

It was nice to go home. Were at a stand still on the yak front. They want 1200 for him which isn't all that ba but .... It's money...and with all the trouble we've had keeping our two in the pasture we may be selling them anyway.  My turkeys are all alive and well. 

Like most rural people in my area we have a cat problem. We get all the ones we can tame or catch fixed, but the feral ones are causing an issue. We probably had closeto thirty kittens born this spring that I know about. Through one thing or another the original group of thirty is Dow to about ten. Three weeks ago another litter of younger babies showed up. Theres 5 of them. And yesterday I found a litter of at least three with their eyes barely open....that's 18 for those of you keeping count. Ten are tame enough to fix or give away. The middle 5 are WILD...wich my sister will hopefully remedy. The youngest ones will be easy to tame if the mom doesn't move them. 

Right now we also have either A) a mutation or b) a new bloodline that is causing the cats not to have tail, not even a stub. My dad has seen a stub tailed Tom someone dropped off running around so who knows....anyone want a cat.

.....Did I mention we feed ALL of them. Babies and adults


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 1, 2012)

I hear ya on the cats! We neutered all of ours last summer...we missed one (it was too young to get fixed and we thought it was a boy, so it didn't really matter) and she had kittens this year. Well I caught her on a Sunday and she had 5 kittens on Thursday...one died and then I stole two kittens from the barn  (In my defense, the fluffy kitty was the only surviving one...her three siblings were skin and bones and were dead (one was close to death when I found them)...and the kitten we kept, Claire, welll...my mom wanted her and it was okay with my neighbor.) But as of now, there are 12-15 adult cats that we feed on a regular basis and there's another 5-10 down at the neighbor's barn that are fed there. All of 'ours' are friendly but the ones at the barn are wild.

One thing I'm happy about is that 1/3 to 1/2 (if that) of the kittens born & raised outside survive to weaning. Makes it a lot less mouths to feed!

I hope you're having fun at college!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 1, 2012)

It is so nice to know that I am not the only one dealing with kittens. The good news is that I only have one left to fix and then she is moving next door. After that all the kittes have homes that are not mine.   The only two that get to stay have no tails, I kida like that look. I will post pictures at some point.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 2, 2012)

I trapped, spayed and neuter all the cats here.  The local spay and nueter clinic lets me bring them in still in the trap with notice the night before.  So we haven't had kittens for awhile.  Every once in awhile a new one shows up and I get the traps out again.  The coyotes are so thick around here I think most of the cats go to them.  Better than my baby goats.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 2, 2012)

Today, I'll be going to lecture being given by Sharon Matola. If you've read Last Flight of the Scarlet Macaw you'll know who Im talking about. If not google her she's pretty interesting.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 5, 2012)

I read that approximately 20% of all births in sheep are triplets in the UK. Last year we had 10 ewes lamb. 4 of them had triplets ( 40%)  one set lost one as a still born, One lost one to mother inexprience, and one was lost to unknown causes at 8 weeks, the 4th raised all three. The other ewes produced, two sets of twins and  5 singles.  Out of  those we lost one of the twins to ( most likely the birth being unassisted). And one single to unknown causes right after birth.

That gives us a rather pathetic loss of (23%). When I consider that out of all of that only one loss ( the stillborn) came from a seasoned ewe. The rest were yearlings. This year I expect they will do much better. .This year we will lamb out 15 ewes with the main bunch and a possible 7 in the late spring /summer. 

Can you tell I'm bored/ avoiding homework?


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 10, 2012)

By popular demand the yaks!





Harry at almost 2 years back in December. We sold him back in August to a classmate of my sister's. He was probably 4 inches taller when we sold him





Ruby the fake yak. She's a dzo or yow as my dad likes to call her. She's 1/2 Hereford 1/2 yak. When yaks and cattle are crossed you get fertile females and sterile males .In this picture she's 2 months old she's now a year old. She has the yak shoulder hump and is slick haired. Not fluffy like above except for the end of her tail.She has a broom of a tail. She's also brindled red. Yaks are called grunting oxen because they don't moo but grunt. Ruby does something In between. You can definitely tell its not a normal moo.

I also have Harry and Ruby's mom Betty but don't have any photos uploaded of her.

ETA Betty in the middle of harry( whose scratching his shoulder) and Ruby at 5 months


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 10, 2012)

Not the greatest just a test photo.
You're in trouble now I've figured out how to use photobucket!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 10, 2012)

That is so cool.

I had no idea you could cross them like that.
Sooooo when are you going to send me one?? hhmmhmm


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

They are so cool Brownsheep! I had no idea you could cross them either. I love their coats, so soft and wooly!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow is that neat!!  Bring on the trouble!  More pics!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

Great pics of the Yaks, the 1/2 yak, and of course the lambikins


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, we need a "coolest animal" thread- THEY'D WIN!!! where did you get a yak?  I want a mountain goat, but a yak might even be better . I can'y "ignore the chickens" I  chickens. Your lambs are darling. If I ever got sheep I think maybe Suffolk. ?Back to the yaks- Harry, awesome, love those horns ! Ruby-such a sweet funny face.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 11, 2012)

Lambies!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 20, 2012)

This weekend has been interesting so far. My family caught Bertha , the oddly acting ewe, gave her some penicillin. They noticed she had been sniffing around in the dirty so they also bought some mineral blocks. That were apparently mobbed. Today is also hay stacking day at home so I am very happy to be here a safe 2 hours away  . My moms coming up to visit my grandma and accompany me to my drs appointment on monday. Pretty soon I'm going to meet one of my best friends from high school for lunch and book shopping! She goes to a bible school up here so I see her a couple times a month. I also received an invitation to join Gamma Beta Phi which is apparently and academic and service honor society. I think I'll join. It should look good on grad school apps.

Bragging time! My wonderfully aweful baby sister, if you have a sister you should understand that, is amazing! Last year she competed nationally and was ranked in the gold scores at FFA nationals. To do this her team had to win state. Which they did. She also took 1 st individual...in TWO DIFFERENT contests! It's hard to get one top individuals in 4 years let alone two in one!

Monday she'll be going back to compete in a different contest. She actually qualified with two different teams to go to nationals, but do to rules she had to pick one team to compete on. She once again took first in two different contests and second in her third competition! At a fall state event she also took...you guest it first! My family members have met random FFA kids from across the state and mentioned she competes and they all recognize her name. I've been out with her at random nonFFA events and have had random FFA advisors pop up and ask her what events she would be competing at this year! I've placed  in the top ten before but I am just so PROUD of my baby sister!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay sis!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 22, 2012)

Went to the doctors today. It was interesting. I'll be taking a tilt table test sometime within the month and probably more blood tests once he gets my charts. My mom complained that I was acting oddly over the past 6 months - a year so he wants me to take antidepressants. I however feel fineand don't see the need for the antidepressants. My dad supported me in this(he actually said if I was depressed my mother must be manic)  and because I'm 18 and feel secure in my mental health I won't be taking the prescription. I do however have it on hand  . It realllly bothered me that based on my MOTHER'S opinion I was going to have to take it. Ill be calling the doctor tomorrow and letting him know. My mom seems to think that the acutane I took 18 months ago is still affecting my behavior. I'll be the first one to admit it negatively affected me THEN but I don't believe it is affecting me now.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 24, 2012)

What to do when you didn't take enough credits and have too much time on your 

This is what I had done at 2 this afternoon. It's about 1/3 longer now.  I started it last night. 
I went with my roommates to Starbucks. It's no wonder they don't have money! I got a simple cider and it cost $4!!! My friends said hers costs about $7... They get Starbucks once or twice a day!


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 24, 2012)

While I read everyone's journals, I never comment.  When I saw your knitting I just had to say how good your scarf is starting to look!  If you're going to spend money, yarn sure beats a $4 cider!

Last winter I needed something to occupy my time during the long winter nights so I taught myself to knit.  I didn't know squat so I went to YouTube and starting looking.  Found a person that I could relate to and the rest is history.  I find it very therapeutic and relaxing.  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 24, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I went with my roommates to Starbucks. It's no wonder they don't have money! I got a simple cider and it cost $4!!! My friends said hers costs about $7... They get Starbucks once or twice a day!


I wonder if THAT is why so many kids graduate in serious debt.  Actually I don't wonder, I know.  They get those big loan checks at the begining of the year and forget it has to last all year.  Then they get used to nice things and put the rest of the year on credit cards.  

The scarf looks nice- I can't wait to see it finished.  Keep up the good work, with your school and being smart about not spending money on silly things like $7 coffee.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 28, 2012)

Haha thanks guys!
Went home this weekend and did chicken "stuff" until the moment I declared I had to leave.
Also got some pics! Sorry for the quality I took them on my phone





Chuck who thinks he is a turkey




Ruby putting on fluffy coat again


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 4, 2012)

Scarf update! 


 
And I just got some more yarn to add on to it.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 13, 2012)

Last weekend we moved our older ram and his two ladies back into the main group. The two rams in there had had the ewes for close to three months so we figured they probably had finished the job. We put them in there and watched for a bit to make sure will was well. 
Unfortunately today my dad noticed the 10 month old ram lamb we retained laying off by himself. By the time he got back home the poor guy had died. It's a bit too much of a coincidence so we believe he probably got whacked  by one of the older horned rams. This was a nice little polled black ram so he didn't stand too much of a chance. I'm really bummed now that we didn't just castrate and butcher which would have meant meat for us and not for the coyotes.  We might skin him and process it into a rug since he did have a nice fleece. I'll see if I can't get a picture posted for you guys.
Eta

This is him. You can see the ram he had been with right behind him....sigh it really kind of sucks.....oh well where there is livestock there is deadstock


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2012)

That stinks!     Sorry about your boy.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh no! So sorry!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 18, 2012)

So sorry


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 21, 2012)

I've been enjoying thanksgiving break. I've caught up with my old friends and am looking forward to the feast on Thursday.  I did a scrape out of my hens coop on Saturday, while my parents went to funeral. Sunday...I don't know what happened to Sunday it some how exscaped my notice. Yesterday I did a little bit of homework. Today we did shopping for thanksgiving and I hung out with my old buddies. The original plan was to do some sorting and other work with the sheep, but it was pretty wet and cold so I'll do that tomorrow.
Blues gone into heat....whose been calling for the last 6 weeks to get her fix...me....who hasn't gotten fixed yet?
So, Blue, has been in lock down in the trailer. She has an appointment next week....I'm kinda missing school....or maybe just the "doing what I want when I want " thing.....yeah...I miss that.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry about your young ram. That's a bummer!

Your scarf is looking great by the way! I love it, the colors are so pretty!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Bridgemoof! I was excited for that little ram. We may actually get some lambs from him anyway since he was with the main flock of ewes along with the older ram.  

I'll have to do an update photo of the scarf since I finished it. It's pretty huge.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, the sheep rodeo has been postponed till closer to lambing. Today I mainly cooked.
Here's my current project 





And heres my pie





Have a good Thanksgiving every one!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 28, 2012)

Hope everyone's thanksgivings were as pleasant as could be. Mine was good....except my padre had us working on a wooden walk way out to our pens so we can avoid the mud. At least I can be grateful I am physically capable working.  . Dinner was great!

I had a doctors appoint with a cardiologist the Friday before thanksgiving. He said I have low blood pressure and I'll eventually grow out of it as I age. He also said the tilt table test my internist ordered was unnecessary.  . Monday after thanksgiving I went back to my internist. He's deferring to the cardiologists opinion. The internist rarely works with anyone as young as me so based on my appearance, how I'm feeling, and the cardiologists opinion he's okey cutting me loose for now.  I'm still on my blood pressure meds and will be till at least march. In march the internist will wean me off and see how I do with out it. 

My mom comes up for all of my appointments ( easier than me having to relay info) so we "partied" for the rest of the day. Ate lunch, went shopping skipped a class  . That was a don't tell your dad moment. She bought me supply's to make her some wreaths wich I have already done. 

My dad drove my sister up for some scholarship thing today so I got to hang out with him. Unfortunately we didn't have time for lunch, because of my three o'clock class. He gave me his blessing to skip, but since it was the same class I missed on Monday I insisted I need to go. 

On the animal front. I may have to put down Tomtom my 2 year old BBB. He's gotten so large he doesn't move around much and he has a reoccurring cas of bumblefoot in the pads of both his feet.  It bums me out since he's such a sweetie and I love him to bits, but I knew there was a goog chance this could happen.

So, think an 1.5 year old 85lb Tom would make for bad eating?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 28, 2012)

> So, think an 1.5 year old 85lb Tom would make for bad eating?


My friends 1st Tom got to 62 lbs when his leg broke from the weight, she got 35lbs of usable meat. It was very sad to see this bird barely able to move, and that was before he broke his leg. The 2nd one had lots of issues with bumblefoot, she put him on a diet once he was in the 70+ lb range. He lost weight and is still going.    But it hurts me to see him.....  Hard when its a pet but definitely put him out of his misery!

Glad your holiday was good and got time with your mom and dad!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 29, 2012)

Yay on the new scarf!   on the pie!

So sorry about your turkey. What in the world do you feed them to get them so big? Our thanksgiving turkeys were only a measly 10 pounds each. But they weren't a year old yet. I can't imagine a turkey getting to be 85 pounds! Wow! I think the turkeys we have are one of my favorite farm animals. Besides the SHEEP, of course.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 29, 2012)

These guys just got chicken feed and scratch grains. They are my second favorite critter as well.
I'm just curious to see if he would be to tough eat.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 29, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> These guys just got chicken feed and scratch grains. They are my second favorite critter as well.
> I'm just curious to see if he would be to tough eat.


We ate a 3 year old turkey recently and he wasn't bad at all. He was a heritage breed though, so nowhere near 85 lbs. I think he dressed out at 17 or 18 lbs.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 29, 2012)

Your pie looks awesome!!!!  I am hoping to start raising turkeys next year, and I can only hope they will gain weight like yours, only maybe not quite that big!!! 
Sooo sad he has to be put down!    ( Note to self; don't get too friendly with my future turkeys!)


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 12, 2012)

Well TomTom is still kickin. I think I try some foot surgery after I get home for break. 

The only bourbon red that survived this year lost his voice some time ago. Last week the other beat him up. My dad said his head was all bloody. They then had to leave to meet me down in SLC for my birthday. When they returned he had had a hole pecked into his neck. He's been disappearing on and off since then and my family hasn't had any luck catching him either. He has been hiding out with TomTom and HennyPenny so who knows. If he does pass away we will be getting some more bourbon reds.

Not much to report. I have even dreaming of getting some romanovs or finsheep. 

oh oh oh I did find out my school will be bringing in puppies as stress relief for finals next week.  I will be done with finals by Tuesday so I'll be going home then.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 12, 2012)

Our therapy dog chapter visits 2 colleges in our nearby town for destressing during finals. We've been doing it for several years now. The students are so appreciative 
We have one of them to go visit tomorrow!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 12, 2012)

On behalf of all college students thank you! ...It's something everyone I've talked to is looking forward to.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 13, 2012)

Just got a100 on my first college final!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 13, 2012)

So proud of you! :bun


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks guys! Let's hope I pull similar results on the other three.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 16, 2012)

Red the turkey has rejoined the main flock.. I'm guessing they all kissed and made nice so that's good. 

I have learned as soon as finals start you think of three million more enjoyable activities you didn't take part in during the semester.
For example. Waking up really late, going to walmart (ok I've done that one a few times), movie marathons. Then it started snowing around 12:00am. Soooo, of course we had to run around in the snow in our pajamas. I did get to bad around 2:00. And I did get the smallest amount of studying done.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas with their loved ones!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2012)

And to you and yours


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 24, 2012)

Elevan, that may be the most epic thing I've seen....and I will ave to borrow that for my Facebook Christmas post.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 28, 2012)

I am FURIOUS!!!  back when I was home for Thanksgiving I noticed Henrys hooves were over grown. I begged and pleaded with my sister to help me trim them. No no no I'll doit later, I don't have time, I'll do it next week when you're in school. Stupidly I trusted her.  You may wonder why I didnt doit by myself. Henryis a rather large ( 250ish )rather agressive ram who has a personal vendetta against me....I am his favorite thing to headbutt. My darling sisters a) bigger than me and b)had our dad to help. I noticed last week when we were getting ready to leave town  his hooves were still over grown. We got back last night anf first thing I did this morning was got out to check on him. He was barely limping so I though ok not too bad. I tryed to get my lovely perfect little sister tocome help me again. Wouldn't ya know it she was too busy. I asked if she would at least feed the yaks so they didn't have to wait for their food. She is too busy...as she informed me and anyone else within a ten mile radius. 

I concocted a plan to sneak attack Henry as he ate breakfast which work wonderfully. I then just tied his head on to the fence. I managed to trim some of his hooves...or you know part of one....It is badddddd. I don't know if he has hoof rot or not since every one else's hooves are fine. Henry has had chronic hoof problems for forever. mainly just over grown hooves. It isn't an issue any of his lambs have developed. 

His hooves have cracks, over growths and one spot the could be hoof rot. I'm going to attempt fix him up as soon as I can get into the feed store.  I'll be getting a solution for the hoof rot to run him and every one else through...or as many of them I can do by myself...I would have to have my dad order my sister to help..which would really make it harder than it needs to be. I'll be picking up pine tar for the cracks.  And a shovel to bury my sisters grave. 

My dad has jokingly ( for the most part)suggesting I take the semester off for lambing. After this I am kind of tempted to ....I pray they all lamb like they have in the past and won't need help.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 28, 2012)

Well we have come to terms. I'm pretty certain Henry is hoof rot free after reading up on it. My sister actually became super helpful after she finished whatever she was doing. Well tackle him together some time this weekend. I would say tomorrow but I feel crudddddddddy. 

I successfully lived in a college dorm with out becoming sick. I've been home for week and am now ill  . It actually started on Christmas eve but seems to have dug its claws in today...just a cold thank goodness ...I don't do stomach bugs  .

I noticed big Bertha has a little udder  . She isn't very large, though. I am  a-o-kay with that. Bertha has had triplets and twins so I am quite content to let her have an easy year with just one baby to take care of.  She deserves it. 

Well be moving all the ewes home for the pastures sometime during my break. I won't be going back for a while since semester doesn't start till the 22.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad it isn't hoof rot.  That would stink.  Do you have a stand or fence you could secure him to for trimming?  I don't know what I'd do without our stand when I have to trim our big buck.  He is a sweetie but is big enough now that if he doesn't want me to do something, it probably isn't getting done.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 29, 2012)

Brownsheep you crack me up!   A shovel...haha!

I hope Henry's hooves problem works out! It just seems that once a sheep gets problems with their hooves, it always is a problem.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 1, 2013)

Well still pretty coldy  . Oh the joys of livestock! You can be sicker than sick and still be perfectly content to catch your death going out to see your animals . We got the sheep moved down today. We'll have to take the rams and the wethers back down to the pasture sometime. 

My sister and I got in another fight . It was mutually caused...I feel bad because I say things to her when we fight that I wouldn't dream of saying to anyone else . Any way 15 minutes later we were back to being best buds...Its odd

We went to put the yaks down in the now empty sheep pasture....IT DIDNT WORK....They may be stuck in their pen till it thaws. The gates have sunk down into the mud....And now there is six inches of snow.....I hope they like their pen.

We had a cat accident here on Saturday night. 
My sister was driving down to the sheep in the pasture. When it gets cold cats have a tendency to climb up into the engine. Generally, banging on the hood is enough to get them out. Well I guess she didn't bang hard enough. When she turn the engine she herd the bang thump and the yowl. She came in and got us. My dad managed to get it out of the engine. It just kind flopped out under the truck but was obviously alive. Unfortunately it was one of our extremely WILD cats. 
So, we got a towel threw it over it and put it in a laundry basket with some more towels and brought it in. We were pretty certain it either had A) a broken back or B) internal bleeding. So, the trip in was really expected to be more of a death bed sort of affair. We put her in the guest bathroom shower so she could pass in peace without the other cats bothering her. The next morning she was still kicking. Not only that but she was kind enough to crawl out of her basket to poop on the rug.*sarcastic* .
So, we  now knew she wasn't bleeding out internally. We were also fairly certain she didn't have a broken back, but we were uncertain  since she hadn't walked in front of us. 
Today, after I visited toilet and or bathroom kitty as she is now called I went out to get her some food...Not gone even three minutes. Went into the room....Bathroom Kitty wasn't in her basket! Did she disparate or what...Nope, she was hanging out behind the toilet . I stuck around and I know she has a broken back leg. We'll either see if the vet can fix it. (Truthfully, I'm not that excited to spend that much money on an extremely wild cat) or we'll let her mend in the bathroom for a few more days. Then, place her in a warm easy access straw house out side. We have lots of limping feral cats. One semi-tame cat got her paw broken....I have now clue how. We had one cat that got stuck in a trap and ripped its foot out. Hopefully, she'll heal up ok.....We aren't big on shooting cats, even the feral ones. If her back had been snapped then we would have. Because, we don't shoot the feral cats that show up I'm pretty certain my parents spend a couple hundred dollars a month on cat food. sigh, we also have distemper so of course the kittens get realllllly sick. that is the only time we are able to tame them is if they get so sick we can catch them....And then we spend five months buying antibiotics from the vet ...  that's how my sister spends her summers .


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year Brownsheep!

That's something about the wild bathroom cat.  I guess I can see not wanting to spend money on a vet for a feral cat, or shooting it either. I probably would be doing the same thing you guys are doing!

I love hearing about you and your sister and your fights.  My sister and I were just like that when we were younger. We would get into the biggest screaming... biting... scratching...hair pulling fights ever! I still have a scar on my hand where she scratched me really hard one time. I used to grab her by the hair and swing her around.  Ah fond memories. But then we would do this thing to make up...we called it "little big." We would do a little handshake, then a BIG handshake and we would be done fighting and be best buds again like you and your sister. I wonder where my mom was while we were doing this fighting? I don't recall any intervention on her part. lol  Now my sister and I are the BEST friends in the whole world.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha We've definitely got past that for the most part. Although the other day she threatened me with a booger so I promptly licked my hand to threaten her with.

I am glad to announce bath room kitty didn't have a broken leg. she's also back outside. She's well enough we couldn't pick her up so we opened all the doors in the house and set her free from the bothroom. She eventually ran out after taking a brief sanctuary under the couch.

It's been pretty chilly here. 20s for high mostly. Today, was pretty cold but I didnt mind it since there wasnt any wind. As long as there's no wind I can handle just about anything. Sadly, no wind in Idaho is a rare thing . I have been having trouble keeping the chickens water thawed so I bought them some heated pet bowls.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 6, 2013)

We got rid of some of our roosters  . She only want two but ended up taking four. My dad wants to do a rooster drop on April fools at one of his colleagues house. Sadly my mom is majorly into it so the might actually do it  . I don't know how theyll react to 15 roosters in their yard.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 7, 2013)

Well we have another bathroom cat. This is a feral kitten that seems to be majorly thin. Between the cold weather and competing with adults I think he may be malnourished. Please, dont get me wrong ( sadly recently I've seen a lot of members here jumping to conclusions). We have food available to the cats, both tame and feral, 24-7. They also have cat houses, giant straw houses, and out buildings available. I think this little guy is just having a hard time maintaining his body weight.

Luckily, he has come to the conclusion being tame isn't such a bad deal and doesn't seem to mind the attention. He'll stay in till he's a little better off. Some how last night he managed to turn on and get his paws into the wax warmer that is 5 ft off the ground.  He's fine but has some waxy paws. 

Black sheep has also started her udder. I wouldnt be surprised if she had twins


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 7, 2013)

You have beautiful sheep!!!!
good luck with up and coming lambing!!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope you new bathroom cat gets fat and healthy soon!  I LOVE your sheep, they are sooo cute!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha thanks guys I like them quite a bit myself. This is the ewe lamb I'm most excited about. She probably won't lamb till next year or late this summer since she was born in May. She has really feminine features and is nicely structured in my opinion.

Unfortunately bathroom kitty isn't acting very well this evening and doesn't seem very interested in eating.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

I love your sheep! I can't wait to get some. What kind are yours?

That kitty is too cute!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 7, 2013)

We started with Suffolk cross ewes but are transitioning into Ramboulliet and horndorset crosses. 
The darker the faces the more Suffolk they are. The reverse is true for the white faced ewes. I'm pretty naughty so I really want to add in a breed like Jacobs to get some spots.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 8, 2013)

Unfortunately Bathroom Kitty passed away tonight. She took a bad turn last night where she wouldn't eat. 

On a happier note. I've been job hunting for the summer and have some good leads .


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2013)

I am so  sorry about your kitty


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 9, 2013)

Aww sorry about bathroom kitty! 

Your sheep are beautiful. All that wool really gets in the way of being able to see udders, doesn't it? The ewe lamb is really perfect.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry about kitty.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 10, 2013)

It's 3 o'clock in the morning and I haven't gone to bed yet. Just relized some of you early birds on the other coast may actually e getting up right now. Goooooooood Mooooooooorning  

As a told my mom at 1 when she come out to see what I was doing SLEEEEEEEP IS FOR WEEEEEEEEEEEEEENIES!

I'm off to be a weenie!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 10, 2013)

GOOOD MORNING!!!!!!! I'm up extra early this morning, so we crossed paths! Night!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about bathroom kitty. 
We've got 4 outside kitties who USED to be indoor kitties. They kept TRYING to get out....SCREAMED to get out. Now they're out....and are trying to get back INSIDE! Too bad, so sad! They have MULTIPLE cat houses (with fleece blankets, beds, etc) and lots of food. Instead...they try to jump in the car and run around in front of the fence and drive Gus NUTS! Silly cats! 

LOVE your sheep!  I especially love the little spotted faces.  That little ewe lamb is precious...she DOES seem to have "feminine" features doesn't she?! I'm sorry...I was looking at the pictures, imagining how that wool spins up, takes die, etc! Then I saw you have Yaks! How cool is that!? We should get some photos of those too!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 12, 2013)

It's ok Coco, I wonder that my self actually.   It's really soft and has nice crimp but unfortunately I have no time to even attempt processing it.  We generally end up throwing it out or putting it in the burn pile. We have enough this year that we'll probably join the wool pool here.

These are our yaks this summer. We only have the two on the right as we sold the bull to a friend to be a sire for their herd ( I just about typed flock) of cows.  The red one is actually a Hereford yak cross and is much darker now. She's inherited the softness of the yaks undercoat...MUCH silkier and softer than a cows. The only fiber we get from is what they leave on the fence.


I need to get new photos of them.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 12, 2013)

They are so cool!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 12, 2013)

I love the look of yaks!!  Have you ever eaten yak, or milked them? Are they pretty docile, or wild natured? I am just wondering cause inorder for me to be able to get a couple, I will have to have a use for them otherwise my hubby will sell or trade them on me.:/


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 12, 2013)

Yak meat is much leaner than beef. They eat about 1/3 of what a cow eats. People around here have been able to sell it for $12/lb. 

Yaks are very docile when handled daily from birth. That being said ours were originally range cows and thus pretty wild. We can now pet them while they eat. They ARE NOT agressive. The man we bought ours from said his bull was one of the gentlest bovines he had worked with. They are very good mothers. Ours nursed both her new calf and her 2year old bull ( the one in the previous picture). She wouldn't even let the cats into the pasture with it. She is very predator aware. She probably could  easily kill a pack of coyotes by her self.  There is a ranch in Montana that actually uses them as gaurd animals for their sheep. They had issues with wolves. They did say they have lost a few sheep to tramplins and gorings during feeding over a couple years. If you raised a bottle calf with a flock I think that could work fairly well.

I haven't heard of anyone around here milking them but that's one of their main purposes in Tibet. I've read they have a high butterfat content. Going off ours gals udder I would say they produces way less milk than most cow but she did manage to feed a bull and a calf, so who knows.

If yours are tame you can brush out their undercoat and make pretty good chunk of change off of fiber.

My only complaint is ours jump our fences. Our fences are really old though (75+) so they tend to give whe they jump on them. They actually can jump pretty high but if it can hold a horse I would say it can hold a yak. The folks we sold the bull to don't seem to have an issue keepin him penned 
. They also do best in the cold. We do reach triple digits during the summer though. They enjoy swimming and wading. 

When bred with cows ( different species) you get fertile females and steril males. The hybrids are called Dzo's although we call ours a yow.

Hope this helps.

Here they are today


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the info!! They are truly beautiful looking animals!!! I think I need to see if I can find a bottle heifer around here somewhere! I would love to give it a try with my sheep! Lol, maybe it would be able to keep the cougars out!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

I need some yaks. Really. haha

They are so cool!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2013)

That is so cool!  I want some of those!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 14, 2013)

We're having neighbor issues!!!  

There is a small house on our property that my aunt rents out. It's "her" house because my uncle and her lived there as newlyweds although my family pays all the taxes on it.  The houses plot is smaller than most houses in town and the renters have no right to anything off of that plot. My aunt consistently gets the crappiest renters for this house. 

This current renter is a "teacher" that was fired halfway through the school year. they've actually been one of the better renters, but then the little girl made a comment that reall irked me. She said they were going to shoot our cats!!! Admittedly we have a cat problem, but the cats say away from the neighbores and for the love of all that is holy they are OUR cats. 

A few minutes ago I hea gun shots from the neighbores and see him pointing a gun out in our field. He probably thinks no one was home since there isn't any cars here. If he has shot any of my cats I will bring all the wrath I am capable of down upon his head.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 18, 2013)

Update? I hope all is well and maybe you can get new neighbors


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't find any cats but I am still pretty peeved that he was shooting on to our property. I am hoping they'll move out soon. Most renters don't stay longer than eight months and they've been here about 6.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 18, 2013)

That's still NOT COOL! What if they were shooting in the direction of your house? I mean someone could get hurt! I would hate for that to happen...

Do you have a decent relationship with your aunt? If you do, I would ask if she could vet her renters a little better OR put up a fence around that lot! Crappy neighbors SUCK! 

good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 18, 2013)

Thats horrible!!!!   I hope everything works out for you, and none of your animals get injured!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know what exactly he was doing but no one was hurt. Historically we've allowed the renters to shoot their guns on our property mainly at the pigeons who have taken over our shop. BUTit was always after they've asked permission and we've set out guide lines. He hasn't done it since though .



Any ways, we went and looked at a bull yak today. He was just over a year old and a real sweety. He will come up to get his head scratched. We also saw his daddy who was incredibly massive. That's one thing about yak bull they are probably 3xs the size of the cows. 
They only wanted $ 1000 for the little guy because they really dont want to butcher him.

I don't know if we will purchase him. We kind of want a royal yak and this guys was imperial. It's highly unlikely we will find one though for this sort of price.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 19, 2013)

What is the difference between the two yaks? If I ever move to a colder climate state I am getting some yaks they are so awesome.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 19, 2013)

So, my mom just saw a large cat of some sort back behind our house . It was probably a cougar. They aren't very common but they've been seen around around here before. Their was one seen just north of us. We went looking for tracks and found several pathways and large holes in the snow but nothing that screamed cougar. The river and BLM land border our south boundary so my sister is going to take the dogs down there to see what they scare up.....

Our ewe who aborted lat year has some gunk on her rear so were keeping an eye on her. She's not acting ill like she did last year though.


I'm pretty certain this all happening because I'm leaving tomorrow.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 19, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> What is the difference between the two yaks? If I ever move to a colder climate state I am getting some yaks they are so awesome.


Just coloring. Although you can get a specific strain of yaks that are super wooly.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 19, 2013)

So what do you all do with the yaks? Do you harvest their wool/fiber or anything like that? Or are they just SUPER HUGE pets? Those things are SO cool...but I don't think my DH would "go" for us getting any.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 19, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> So what do you all do with the yaks? Do you harvest their wool/fiber or anything like that? Or are they just SUPER HUGE pets? Those things are SO cool...but I don't think my DH would "go" for us getting any.


People around here raise them for meat. We just have the one and her mutt calf  . We'll breed them keep the heifers and eat the bull calves. I would love to bottle raise one. I saw a calf that was born back in September and he was still barely taller than my knees and I'm not tall in the least.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 19, 2013)

wow...how tasty are they? do people milk them or is that just a himalayn type thing? 
i've never had yak before...that'd be neat to try.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 19, 2013)

I've never actually eaten one  . I've heard it's just like lean beef and very mild tasting. 

Most people just raise them for meat but some guy in Colorado has one or two he milks.


----------



## Symphony (Jan 20, 2013)

I might like a Buffalo some day.  I didn't even know they had Yaks in the U.S.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 20, 2013)

No lambs, no cougar, and back to school


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello dorm room I kinda missed ya.

Spent yesterday with my mom visiting grandma, shopping, and went to a $2 movie ( guilt trip-it's pretty cute). Spent the morning with the family taking grandma to look at a assisted living house. It's a different branch of the same one she's in now. Several, of the ladies who she really enjoyed transferred to work there and it's closer to one of my aunts so she'll move at the end of the month. Went to brunch. Took grandma home. Brunch didnt cut it so we went and had a sandwich at another aunts. Mom dropped me off and headed home. 

Classes start up tomorrow. Im taking English 102, Biology 191 (+ a 3 hr lab  ), a required all sophomore class, Calculus , and philosophy. I'm going to drop my philosophy class since its online and I'll be pretty busy with the other classes. To clarify I am actually a freshman but have a sophomore standing due to the number of credits I have and I thought Ild get the required class out of my way.

Last semester ended pretty well 3 A's and one C. The C was in my Precalc and Algebra combo class...I DO NOT suggest combo classes  . Over half the class fail so Im happy to have squeaked out.

Dad says the sheep are good and of course mentions the cougar is probably waiting for lambs so it can have dinner to go  .


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 22, 2013)

It's a wonderful day when you have one class and are done by ten .


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 28, 2013)

Well lambing season started with Big Bertha and her two ewe lambs. We may or may not end up selling them two kids for 4-H. They aren't typical show lambs but the fair they go to only show about 20 lambs. 

My classes are going well. Wanna know my parent bet with me?...alright maybe its a bribe....

If I get an A in my Calculus class I get.....TWO PIGS!...I have a good feeling about this. My professor is really good and so far I have a 98.  These wont be pets and will become dinner come fall. Yummmm


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 30, 2013)

Not much to report. College is pretty boring when youre not a naughty child. 
My wonderful father did send me this.






I've been applying for summer jobs.  not my favorite thing in the world to do.


Have I ever mentioned there's a zoo less than a ten minute walk from my dorm? I think I need to go to the zoo.  I really do. Unfortunately, not this weekend. Well be moving my grandma from her current assisted living to another branch closer to my aunt. I am glad the care in her current one has gone way down. The nurses tend to get annoyed with caring for her and drug her up to keep her quiet  . Today, they gave her some anti- anxiety meds and then through some morphine in for good measure.  She kept falling asleep every three minutes.  The woman is 89 for goodness sakes and pays more than any other person there to ensure she get quality care. They also did this to her during Christmas so she was out of it during Christmas as well. This is a big part of her move.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

What cute little lambies 

Glad your Gramma is moving to a better place!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

CUTE lambs! 
Sorry the care your grandma is getting sucks right now. I'm glad you're getting her to a better place! 89 years old isn't anything to snuff at....
Aaaah....college.....you don't have to be a 'naughty' child to have fun there! Besides...you'll remember more...
But you can still have fun!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh I do have fun! It's just slightly less entertaining to describe.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

You know...I worked at the local zoo my first year of college. Volunteered for their outreach program...where they'd have animals the kids could pet and we'd educate the kids on them. We had mongoose (my critter..>Rikki), a lemur (ET), some rabbits, chickens, etc. We'd work with socializing them, getting them used to being handled and petted. It was pretty fun. (Except when ET would poop on you...them lemurs STINK!) We actually got to go behind the scenes in a couple enclosures at the zoo (since we got to interact with all the keepers)...got to get up close to their male sumatran tiger...that was COOL! The whole thing was pretty fun. There's nothing like spending your Saturdays, in a cage with a mongoose scentmarking your sneakers...while vultures in the next enclosure are WATCHING you...licking their chops!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2013)

That sounds amazing! Unfortunately, our zoo won take anyone younger than a junior....but I plan on cheating the system since I'll have enough credits to be count as a junior by this time next year. Untill then I walk across the bridge and talk to the giraffes over the fence.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

That sucks! But I guess we were lucky cause this zoo was a small one...
Giraffes HAVE to be the coolest critters to talk to...if you can get high enough that is!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 31, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Well lambing season started with Big Bertha and her two ewe lambs. We may or may not end up selling them two kids for 4-H. They aren't typical show lambs but the fair they go to only show about 20 lambs.
> 
> My classes are going well. Wanna know my parent bet with me?...alright maybe its a bribe....
> 
> If I get an A in my Calculus class I get.....TWO PIGS!...I have a good feeling about this. My professor is really good and so far I have a 98.  These wont be pets and will become dinner come fall. Yummmm


I wish I could bribe my kid with pigs to get good grades.  Right now nothing seems to be working......... 

Enjoy the giraffes!!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 3, 2013)

I drove my mom home Friday after she moved my grandma to her new place. Met Rosie the new bottle baby and the new black babies.
My aunts neighbors dog had puppy's in her garage so I went and checked them out. Saw hansel and gretel witch hunters.

We will be getting our new bull sometime soon. My dad mentioned something about getting another herding dog  . We have 6 dogs. I am pretty certain my mom will either kill him or divorce him if he does get one. 

My uncle drove me back up today. He pointed out how my flock could be upto 60 by the end of the spring . He then picked up a bike he had brought up earlier in the year for me. So, I now have a bike to ride a round!

I am sleepy see you in maana.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 7, 2013)

Not feeling so hot today 

Hoping you dummies didnt send your illnesses to me 

Also, well be getting our new yak bull next week!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 8, 2013)

Feeling better but it's midnight and I'm doing calculus


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope...not our fault! We haven't been online enough lately to really spread our diseases! 
Really hope you're not coming down with this thing. 

*edited to add*
calculus would make most people sick! At least it did me...never could understand how to do calculus when i could solve all the problems using algebra! just be glad i'm not an engineer or some kind of professional who needs calculus skills!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep calculus and I are not great friends. Luckily, I have a great professor and my school has lots of tutoring available. ..and my secret weapon, a little sister who loves math.

I am actually missing math today with the hope my stomach will settle befor biology.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 8, 2013)

I didn't make it to class today, but am feeling much better. 
It was in the 50s today and I did go on a couple mile bike ride later in the afternoon. 
Afterwards I promptly pinched a nerve in my back .


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 9, 2013)

Not much to report. We had a new ram lamb born today. He looks like a cutie....Well he's alamb so it's kind of a given. 

I have a Bio test Monday and have been studying. I also have enough calculus homework to drown a whale. I am a little lost but found a program on my calculator that will answer the problems ( derivatives)  for me. This will work till tomorrow. I have a Skype date with my sister who will show me how to work it out on paper. 

Went on another 3 mile bike ride today. My bike started acting up. Something's up with the brakes where it's constantly rubbing on the back tire. So I pretty much pedaled half of it with the break on  . 
My low blood pressure has really been acting up after I exercise and making me dizzy for almost a hour afterwards...while I am doing it I am fine but once I stop it's grip the railing on the stairs so I don't fall down. 

My moms coming up to check in on grandma so I may hang out with her for a while tomorrow. 

Next weekend I'll be driving my grammie down to see the lambs and help pick up the new bull. Or should I say I'll be helping and she'll be watching. I just had a lovely vision of my 88 year old grammie herding yaks.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 10, 2013)

This site has some beautiful photos of sheep herding in Idaho. I am pretty certain these photos were taken in an area called Slaughterhouse which is where my grandpa used to run his sheep.
http://idaho.for91days.com/2012/11/26/juergen-and-the-sheep/


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very cool pictures and video, thanks for posting. I like it that he included several pics of the LGDs as well .


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 10, 2013)

Those are beautiful pictures!  SO many sheep! That looks like heaven on earth to me.  

Good luck with your Calculus test! You're lucky you have a sister that likes math and can help you


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 12, 2013)

No much to report.

I got a windowsill pot and plant some herb seeds...my suite mates are gonna get fed up with my potted plants 
A roommate and I all most went and bought a bum lamb today  . Aparently last year someone raised chicks in one of the dorms!...guess I should get my incubator out of shortage!

Tomorrow I'll be going out to a steak house for a friends birthday....unfortunately since I am a Catholic Ill be limited to fish or salad  ....Oh, curse you Lent, you time of enforced vegetarianism!

I've been keeping up the 3 mile bike rides....I am starting to feel it in my diaphragm of all places...I am hoping to loose some weight this semester. I told one of my suite mates my pants size and she didn't believe me so that was flattering but I still need to slim down by about 40 lbs.

I've also applied for some jobs with the fish and game so keep your fingers crossed! I also am looking out for a job at the sheep expriement station.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 13, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Wanna know my parent bet with me?...alright maybe its a bribe....If I get an A in my Calculus class I get.....TWO PIGS!...


So I know your going to get an A








Really like reading your journal - my student days are buried in a very distant memory bank


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 13, 2013)

Now Brownsheep - as a former RA (dorm cop) I would HIGHLY adivse you to NOT raise animals in your dorm room!   I've had to bust people for all kinds of stupid (& yet ingenius) things kids have done in their dormrooms. Oh the stories I could tell! Here's one for the storybooks....when I was in Australia (I wasn't an RA then)...one of the girls in our group was dating a local boy whose parents owned a cattle station. Well they were culling roos and found a joey in one of the culled roos. So he gave it to her for a 'present'. She brought the danged joey back to Sydney...to our apartments...and proceeded to feed it ice cream and snickers bars and other dorm room delectibles. THEN the Rhodes Scholar wondered WHY it died!  ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!  Whatever! My suitemate had several puppies in her room...I almost got fired for it and I didn't even know she HAD them (separate rooms sharing a bathroom)! She got all kinds of busted for it too. Those were the days.....

Good for you and the bikerides!  Sooo awesome! I think i could EASILY stand to lose 40 lbs! Good luck!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 14, 2013)

Ahhhh Coco are you absolutely certain I shouldn't  have a dorm chicken? 

Royd don't tempt me with those babies! They are adorable.

I was naughty this afternoon! My dad mention something about getting another herding dog to tak my sisters place when she leaves for school...He replaces us with dogs  ...any who today I sent him an email titled these could totally herd sheep. There was some links to border collies, Aussies, and a some rough coated collies in there...and mixed into the middle was an add for some feeder piglets...Think he got the hint?...Anyway if Babe can do it so can my pigs! 

I'll be heading home tomorrow! Yay


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha...I will be replacing my children with Great Pyrenees...so I get your dad. 

Also...that's why I lived _off_ campus...so I could have my GSD's with me. No way I could bare being separated from them! 

Hope you have a great time with your family but most important , your sheep this weekend!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 14, 2013)

Get a pet rock!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Get a pet rock!


they actually had a pet rock making party not two weeks ago....I was busy with something then though. 

Right now I have Lorenzo the potted plant and the new pot that hasn't been named yet.   Can you tell I am yearning for something with a heart beat? I think a fish might be in my future.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 14, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a betta fish in college. It went back and forth between school and home. He lived a few years, much longer than most bettas do.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 17, 2013)

It's been an up and down couple days.

Friday I head down home. My dad called me to say my mom was up here since grandma wasn't well. I took my grammie ( other grandma) down with me. 

This morning we picked up our new bull. More on that later. 

The call was received that they were rallying the wagons and grandma was, in the words my dad, giving up the ghost. My mom didn't want us to see her in the state she was in so we agreed to come down tonight. We scrambled around getting the animals ready for our absence. Through extra hay to the ewes an yaks. Our 4-h leader was kind enough to take on our bottle baby for te weekend. We didn't leave till 8:00. As we pulled out of town my mom called and said she had passed. 

This grandmother has been a major part of my life. She lived was up until middle school when her health declined too much for us to care for at home and the health care provided at our local hospital wasn't up to par for her. I saw her last weekend and ate Chinese food in her room with her.

To some it up I am kind of in shock that she's gone. I am upset over the stupid fact the last time I said good bye I didn't get to give her a hug because I wasn't feeling well.

Right now I am back in my dorm room trying not cry as my roommate gets ready to go party. And worrying over what I need to do to be able to go to her funeral.  I have a bio lab which I am not allowed to miss and a calc test as well. I am certain they'll work something out and my RA will help me but I am still just kind of overwhelmed . Some my close friends from home have already heard and reached out to me which I couldn't be mor thankful. I think the best thing right now is for me to sleep.

My mom said there was no less than 15 people with her all day today wich is how she would have wanted it.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 17, 2013)

I am so sorry about your grandma Brownsheep. Losing someone you  loved so much is so hard.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2013)

awwwww....I'm so sorry


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your grandma.  I bet if you talked to your professors about what is going on they will excuse your absence from class. They could probably arrange for you to make up the work later.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 17, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 17, 2013)

Brownsheep - I'm TRULY sorry. Please get some rest/sleep and things will hopefully be easier to think through. Most college professors are willing to 'work' with students in this situation (be prepared to provide them with an obit copy or something like that...at least OFFER.) Please don't have regrets of your last moments with her, I'm sure she understood - and appreciated it. Most labs do have make-ups...but at the end of the day, it's YOUR call. Please take care of yourself and hollar if you need ANYTHING!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

It's been better today...although I woke up at 7:30 to some guy walking out of my room.....Thanks roomie just what I needed.

Family dinner tonight as well. Grandma will be cremated then buried next to grandpa.  We'll have a mass up here for her then a burial and party down at home. That's what she wanted. Mass, a party, and for it to be cheap. 

I think life will get a little easier when I start back on my schedule on Tuesday. 
I'll try to post a photo of our new bull later.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's our new guy. This pic makes him loos tiny but he's not. Thats probably a 4ft gate behind him and his head and shoulder go well above it.  He's much bigger than our old bull. Really docile and gentle. He wouldn't leave the trailer. Wouldnt even threaten my dad when he was swatting him to get out. He likes getting a scratch and is very mannerly. Doesn't toss his horns. 

The only down side is he hates Ruby. She was part of the reason he wouldn't leave the trailer. She stood at the end mean mooing at him. When he did get out he chased he down the ally and picked up her rear end. He was still occasionally chasing her around when we left.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2013)

Very sorry to hear you lost your grandma.  
My grandma was the same way...said we should have a party...because she was going home to be with her Lord and that was something to truly celebrate!

your bull looks scary... :/


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 18, 2013)

He's really a sweetie!

The people sold him to us for a way discounted price since they wanted him to go to "pet"home . Or as least as pet-ish as possible for a yak. They had a game farm offer a ton of money for him , but they turned them down since he would have been killed just for his horns.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

I think he looks sweet. Hopefully his "good manners" will continue once he's used to his new home! 

College roommates....aaaah. Just remember...what goes around comes around! Enjoy the celebration of your grandma's life...remember the GOOD times and love! Be safe and .


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 18, 2013)

Cute yak!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 18, 2013)

Today was a much better day. No crying! Tearing up yes but no crying! This may sound odd but I can not for the life of me stand crying. I get flustered and mad wich causes me to cry more...Horribly vicious circle.

They made more changes to her funeral plans. Everything will be down at home except a rosary. The entire mass is cousin ran for the most part. One of my cousins wife will sing, two cosins will play instruments, two will be alter boys. one and myself will be readers, and the great grand baby's will bring the offerings up....There's 9 kids, 22 grandkids, and  great grandkids...and than a whole gaggle of nonimidiate family members, and friends.  it will crazy

My dad too my sister and I to warm bodies before they headed home. I've read the book and both the book and the movie were pretty funny. Then my father, the little ...I called tonight to check on Ruby. We had worried the new bull would hurt her since they weren't getting along when we left. He said she wasn't ok and that the butcher would be out in the morning. He said she had been gored.

She hadn't been but he likes pulling those sorts of phsyc outs.

When I got back to the dorm tonight some of my suite mates had gotten me a card, some flowers, and a cupcake.  Theyve been so supportive.

Did I mention I "inherited" on of my grandmas potted plants? My mom didn't want to haul it p to their hotel room so I said I would take it. They were happy I would take it. Then they started to worry it would croak in my dorm room. A) I am a botany emphasis bio major and B) it's pothos.....it takes a lot to kill pothos.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Today was a much better day. No crying! Tearing up yes but no crying! This may sound odd but I can not for the life of me stand crying. I get flustered and mad wich causes me to cry more...Horribly vicious circle.
> 
> They made more changes to her funeral plans. Everything will be down at home except a rosary. The entire mass is cousin ran for the most part. One of my cousins wife will sing, two cosins will play instruments, two will be alter boys. one and myself will be readers, and the great grand baby's will bring the offerings up....There's 9 kids, 22 grandkids, and  great grandkids...and than a whole gaggle of nonimidiate family members, and friends.  it will crazy
> 
> ...


Glad you had a better day today. 

I bet I could kill the potted plant. No potted plant survives in my house! I've killed an aloe plant, and the chia pets we have aren't doing anything! Potted plants die at my house! :/


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 18, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 try a spider plant or some golden pothos.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May have to try those plants next time I want to try my hand at potted plants! I think our not having a lot of good light areas messes up the potted plants here. Maybe I should wait till we get a different house to try my hand at potted plants again. I have to worry with the kids too. Knocking over plants, digging in dirt, all the fun kid stuff!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 19, 2013)

So sorry about your Grandma.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 19, 2013)

Botany emphasis Bio major....that's SO awesome! I have a Bio degree...I LOVED botany too. That would've been so cool! (Check for double majors...my degree was ONE class short of a double chemestry major!)

That was MEAN about Ruby! I would've had some kind of meltdown (again). The crying cycle keeps on until you're worn out...then you sleep REALLY well! (Of course your eyes are all puffy and squinty when you wake up...nothing a few cucumber slices can't help with!) 
I'm glad your suitemates are being so supportive...I'm sure that helps a lot. 

I have a cutting from my great, great grandmother's hoya plant. It's doing really well and it blooms all the time! I brought that home about 11 or 12 years ago actually - the original is HUGE and woven throughout the 'foyer' of the family farmhouse! I can be harsh on potted plants...unless I can ignore them! 

Here's to a BETTER day!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 19, 2013)

Chemistry  .....Good for you Coco! I am terrified of chem. I have never been good at it.

I actuall am a double emphasis major with botany and zoology. I have been told that I'll only have to take one or two more class for both.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 20, 2013)

That's awesome! I didn't GET the double major...cause I found out about it too late. But I doubt I would've anyways. I never said I was GOOD at chemestry....


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 20, 2013)

So, funny story. Today I went to a career fair and I was talking to some people from a fish processing plant in alaska. They asked where I was for and I just said blah blah, it's a small town south of here. The gentleman asked if I knew so and so....Well, yeah! He's was my Ag teache.


That's right I ran into the only person from Alaska who knew my teacher.  .


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 20, 2013)

Now THAT's COOL! 
My brothers both worked on the salmon boats in Alaska during their HS summers. Not something I'd be interested in! Also confirms why I don't eat canned fish!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

We got all the funeral stuf done. I am greatful. I need things to return to a schedule.

I am also sick  . I think the stress of the week and sick suite mates got to me. Woke up at 3:30 with a sore throat and upset tummy.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 24, 2013)

Hugs, hope you feel better


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, my stomach settled down but my throat is still sore and I'm getting sore. 

I did still manage to band and tag all the babies today minus castrating. There's one ram lamb I would love to let grow out. I may have the big boss convinced to let me leave him unbanded. Back at school :/ .....I would much rather be at home.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

There seems to be some oddness going around.....Thanks for clearing it up Straw Hat.....It's just with my grandmas death it seemed as if he was throwing me in there as well.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2013)

I am so sorry about your grandmother.   And sick too, you poor thing.  Wish you nearby so I could bring you soup and cookies.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't worry Pearce! I have some family up here who keep me pretty well stocked. Thank you though  . 



Up side no English this week! So, I'll be snoozing that time.

I think I'm just a couple weeks behind the rest of you with the illnesses. I should be up to fighting shape in no time


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2013)

That's good...NO ENGLISH!! ??  Well, I know that must be making things harder for you, right (says the English teacher).    I could send you a few lessons to keep you fresh?  My kids are reading Dante_ The Inferno_, Dickens_ A Tale of Two Cities_, and Shakespeare's_ Julius Caesar_, so take your pick.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

Uh..... Pass


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not a fan of english either. Like at all. Sorry Pearce


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2013)

English was always my fav   The math and chemistry...not so much


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2013)

Bah, you don't know what your missing....I am fun, really!   Honestly though, I did not much care for most English classes I had in high school and college was a bit better, but still had some really dry teachers.   What are you studying Brownsheep?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

Right now, calculus......In general, I'm a Bio major with a double emphasis in botany and zoology with dreams of vet school  ....If not vet school I have a couple other options I wouldn't mind doing. 

I actually love reading!...I should post a picture of the bookshelf at home. It takes up a whole wall....its BEAUTIFUL!...Oddly, I really enjoy Shakespeare for the most part. I think I was the only sad one when we didn't finish Julius Ceasar in class. I did finish it at home though.

Some of the wildest people I know are English teachers, Pearce


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 24, 2013)

Math is my favorite. I love math. English? Nope

Still like you though Pearce. haha


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

Meat Goats said:
			
		

> Math is my favorite. I love math. English? Nope
> 
> Still like you though Pearce. haha


Math  .....Math and I have a love hate relationship. I hate it for the most part and it loves being a major requirement for my major.


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 24, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Meat Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 25, 2013)

I was never aware of how much spit I produce until I was no longer able to swallow it.  ....Also, soft serve is my bestest buddy in the whole wide world.


Now as many of you know there is certain  plant that is prevalent around college campuses....It is often referred to as herb...



I am ashamed to admit I am an herb grower and soon to be dealer. I had a moment of weakness and broke down and bought some seeds. So if you know anyone who needs basil, sage, or oregano let me know


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2013)

funny but good for you


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

You know...some of your classmates might think a different type of sage when you mention it! 
Good for you!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 26, 2013)

Wanna be grossed out?.....if not, run away now!




















I've been waking up every 20-30 minutes to spit. If I don't spit it wakes me up coughing/ choking and in sever pain....Why didn't I listen tO my dad and go to the clinic yesterday?....Every couple hours I also try to down as much smart water as I possibly can....I've also been through two Popsicles


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2013)

Go today and then stay in bed. Get better soon


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was doing the same thing Brownsheep...yeah....gross to be waking up choking on gunk that came down the back of my throat while I was sleeping and had to be coughed and spit out...nasty....I waited a long time thinking my body would right itself....but no...turned out that was coming from a bad sinus infection...please be smarter than me and go to a doctor before you end up with bigger problems


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 26, 2013)

As did I when I had that whole mess. I hate it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes it is pretty disgusting and DH was tickled by my attempts to take care of it in a lady like manner


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 26, 2013)

Well they said lumeers ....ich there is apparently no test for. She thinks it's that due to the fact my tonsils started bleeding when she swabbed them. They have me on some sort of antibiotic. It's usually treated with penicillin but I am allergic....It's gotten to the point even Popsicles hurt.


Here's to trying to sleep.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope it helps...and that you can get some sleep and get feeling better really soon


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2013)

Feel better soon


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 26, 2013)

That sounds awful    Hope you get some fast relief.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 26, 2013)

Back


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 26, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Back


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 26, 2013)

After sleeping most of the afternoon and investing in some pain killer and vaporization deal ( I cant remember what they're called) I feel much better. 

Apparently, the ewes broke into the chicken coop yesterday and ate ALL of the grain. They didn't tell me till today. Bertha bloated really bad and they had to go get some meds for her. They threw in a bloat block. They were pretty runny today and lethargic. Every one should be fine.  I am really grateful it was the ewes have had already lambed and not the pregnant ones.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2013)

I am glad that they are going to be ok


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 27, 2013)

Those ewes! What's a bloat block Brownsheep?


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

That sucks! Glad it wasn't the pregnant ewes too...phew!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2013)

A bloat block is something our feed store sells. It carries medication to prevent bloat along with molasses and minerals...The one we use might actually be labeled for cow use but the manager raises sheep and he uses it. Our sheep love them and weve never have had an issue with it. This is probably the third time weve used one.  Bertha is really sensitive to bloat. She's bloated on hay even though she had been on the stuff for weeks. 

If you google bloat gaurd blocks it will give you a whole slew of block brands to use.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2013)

Bertha didn't make it .  He was going to wait till this weekend to tell me but considering she was the first thing I asked about he couldnt put it off. Bertha was MY ewe . She was very big and gentle and had the most beautiful lambs. She was only 5.
On Sunday ,my dad and I had been talking about how excited we were to eventually get a ram out of her.
Apparently Monday the bloat was so bad her sides were four inches above her spine.  They didn't want to worry me so they didn't tell me.

Now I sitting here blubbering like an idiot and I can't tell my room mates why because to the she was was just a sheep. 



The past two week have sucked....A lot.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 27, 2013)

So sorry about your loss,


----------



## greenbean (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm sorry sorry.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm sorry!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am grateful I still have all her babies.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh that's just awful! I know how much you cared for Bertha, you were always talking about her> I'm so sorry!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so sorry about Bertha


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry about Bertha... 
And she wasn't "just a sheep," especially not to you.


----------



## Symphony (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry about Bertha.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2013)

That's just awful   So sorry Brownsheep


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Awww I'm sorry  

I was a mess when my 2 yr old ewe Lily died and I'm sure I'll be a mess when Ciqala and Ali die  Some of them are not just sheep...they have a way of digging into your heart with their little quirks.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2013)

That's true. 

To make a bad day better my English professor loved my research proposal and I won't have to resubmit it. I also got an A on my calculus test. For lunch I ate something that wasn't lquide based.....

That last part was a little bit of a mistake.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

Good for you - looking for the GOOD! 
Congrats on the proposal AND the calculus test!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 1, 2013)

It sounds like they are going to loose another ewe. Dos wont stand and when she does she just goes and lays back down. They won't tell me everything that's going on. 



It so frustrating  . I can't help and they won't let me come back. I have that stupid nagging voice in the back of my head that says that if I had been there none of this would have happened. Bertha would still be here and Dos would be taking care of her two little dumb ram lambs.  Logically, I  know this probably isn't true but I can't help it. I still feel they aren't getting the best care because I'm*NOT THERE* . Out of every one I know the most about illnesses and how to treat it and am the most willing to stay up all night. 

He won't let me come back tomorrow because I have a Bio test on Monday.... Yeah, like I am going to get a ton of studying done now....To be honest I would probably get more done there where the unknown isn't lingering over my head like a giant anvil. 

I am furious because he keeps saying everyone is fine until one is so un-fine that I HAVE to know about it....


I *NEED* to be home.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, dos made it through the night and has moved around some, so that's good. 

They've been bottle feeding Dos', an: berthas babies. Poor little Rosie resents all this compition. Aparently Billy, a bottle baby from two years ago, tried to steal the bottle from one of Dos's lambs. I am pretty sure a week old needs it more than she does.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 1, 2013)

I am glad that Dos is doing better


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2013)

I know this is so hard for you and I understand you needing to be there


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 2, 2013)

been there  with feeling the need to be home while at college...sucks but do try to focus


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 2, 2013)

How is Dos doing? I hope she (and you!) are hanging in there. I know how hard it is to feel so helpless.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 2, 2013)

She'll get up and move around some but is pretty subdued.
I am doing well.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope things get better. Do your best to stay focused


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 2, 2013)

We're pretty certain she'll pull through. The only downside is when. My family( an me!) are going to a college close to 9 hours away so my sister can interview for a scholarship. The rest of us are going to visit family and celebrate my moms birthday.

3 of our bottle babies are old enough to go a weekend with out a bottle, but these guys are only a week old. We're trying to russle up some help.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2013)

good luck


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll be taking a brief Hiatus for a while..... I am NOT leaving.... Just real life is calling... You know good grades, social life, all that jazz. 


There's been a lot of odd happenings here the past week or so and that crap is stressing me out. The only things that should be stressing me out right now are my test on Monday and the calculus I have NO idea as how to solve.... Not the stuff that going on here abouts. 

I'm hoping that everything calms down in a couple of days and will return then. 


So unless something super exciting happens ( my girls have triplets, quads, quints ... I develop super powers) or there is a dire question in the sheep forum( or and odd yak one pops up ) I'll be off for a couple of days give or take. 

But seriously I'll still be checking those baby threads so keep that stuff up to date!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2013)

school and stuff is more important. I hope you are feeling better


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, Dos passed away today. It's for the best apparently she was in pain towards the end. Any suggestions as to what it could have been. It's been almost a week since the grain incident. I was thinking grain poisoning. 

It sucks but my sister made a good point. If you have to have heart break its kind of nice to have it all at once.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry Brown Sheep.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear that!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 4, 2013)

And to cap it off Tom Tom passed away the same day as bertha...Dad didnt wan to tell me about them on the same day. I'm bummed about that but knew it was coming. Aparently he just laid down next to his girlfriend and fell asleep... He was A BBB and was two so not too shocking....My dad estimated him to be over 70 lbs



I have decreed no one else will die or the universe and I are going to have a talk  .

This was Tommy a year ago


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 4, 2013)

So sorry brownsheep


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't like how dark my sill journal has gotten....Anybody watch White Collar?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm so very sorry...this part of having and loving critters really stinks!!! 

Your journal isn't dark...you've just gone through a bad spell lately...some happenings with our critters is happy and some very sad   But I know what you mean...for a long time I was thinking how my journal had become my personal bad health whining area


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 4, 2013)

Shouldn't be bad for too much longer.... we have two ewes that are very close!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2013)

I do


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I do, I watch White Collar


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 4, 2013)

I've seen a couple episodes over the past couple years and recently just started watching it on Netflix... It's AWESOME!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I've seen a couple episodes over the past couple years and recently just started watching it on Netflix... It's AWESOME!


Yes, I have watched since it started tomorrow is season finale which will probably be a cliff hanger


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 15, 2013)

I am still kicking!

Not much to report. We still have ewes holding on to their babies....I have no clue how lambing season gets so drawn out. 


Im going home to swap a royal palm tom for a hen. The lady I am swapping with raises al sorts of birds including quite a few exotic pheasant breeds.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 15, 2013)

Hope your ewes lamb while you are home. That would make you feel better about everything. Good luck!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 16, 2013)

Last week I emailed some shearers about price estimates. They got back to me Yesterday and now all of the sheep will be sheared tomorrow. Some of the ewes are still HEAVILY pregnant but these guys are certified so I am certain they know what they are doing. 

It will cost me a couple hundred bucks but totally worth it. Good bye tax returns!

I didn't end up trading turkeys yesterday since apparently mine have taken to free ranging out into the desert. They didn't get back till six thirty....not kidding we found them about a mile from the house and that was after they had started back already.

Did I mention I have a pile of calculus and an 8 pg paper due Monday I only have a page and a half of?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 16, 2013)

Wooohoooo, eight page paper!   

  Thought maybe some cheerleading would make it sound better.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 16, 2013)

I actually don't mind the paper. It should actually be a breeze.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I got my hen! She's very pretty and is currently penned with Betty (Bob) White and my BBB hen Henny Penny.  for chicks. 

We castrated most of the boys Saturday. There is one who is just so vigorous and pretty that he gets to be a (little) man for a while longer. 

Today everyone got sheared. In years past my sister and I had to shear every one. With our clippers it takes about 30min-1hr to do a sheep. Needless to say not everybody got sheared every year. In fact Henry the devil has never in his whole three years of life been sheared...Mainly because he's a very special word not appropriate for a lady such as myself to type. 

This year I made the decision to hire certified shearers to come out and do it for me. *BEST IDEA EVER!!!*  They showed up at 12:30 and were gone by 1:45. They hauled in a mobile shearing shed. Had three guys shearing, one helping me keep the sheep coming and one operating the wool compress. It took them and us about half and hour to get the shed backed in, get the ramp up and to create at chute out of panels. 

At 1:00 on the dot they started shearing. By 1:24 they were done. They sheared all of the pure white face ewes and rams first then they did our black and mottled faced ewes. The wool from each group was thrown in the compressor and pressing into two sacks which came out like bricks. 

It was the best use of my tax return I could have thought of and I now endeavor to never shear another sheep  .

Another plus is I also got rid of two roosters! From what I understand ( only the crew boss spoke English, and my Spanish isn't the greatest) he was going to eat them and I am A-Okay with that. I tried to give them more but they only wanted two: rolleyes:.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats on the new hen, Brownsheep!

That is so cool about the mobile sheep shearers coming. How many sheep did they shear in that time? That's really fast! And so now what can you do with the brick-like compressed wool?


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 17, 2013)

They did 24 sheep today.

I guess the technical term is a wool bale. We'll just join the wool pool and take it in to sell.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 17, 2013)

1 a minute?


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 17, 2013)

Yuuuup  .   It was pretty fantastic to watch!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow!!!!  That is fast!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow!  If I could find a shearer and a wool pool, maybe I can get those scottish blackface I like so much.....


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 18, 2013)

I found the shearers on here http://www.sheepusa.org/shearer_directory
And you can find local wool pools here as well http://www.sheepusa.org/wool_pools

Looks like there is one pool in Irvington KY and 5 or 6 shearing groups that service Kentucky.


Now you can get those Scottish blackface !


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I found the shearers on here http://www.sheepusa.org/shearer_directory
> And you can find local wool pools here as well http://www.sheepusa.org/wool_pools
> 
> Looks like there is one pool in Irvington KY and 5 or 6 shearing groups that service Kentucky.
> ...


Cool!  Thank you.  Now my husband is going to have some words with you and they won't be kind......


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 18, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 24, 2013)

Well on wednesday there was absolute down pouts going on at home. There was also seven lambs born. Two set of triplets and one single. Unfortunately, we loss two triplets from one set ( rain and stepped on) and one from the other ( rain).  On Friday Beazus had an adorable black ram lamb

Freckles, a two year old out of Bertha, had one of the sets of triplets. Last year she also had triplets . She a such good ewe!
Max, a yearling out of Bertha, had the other set of triplets. 
Millie, a former bottle baby, had a gigantic ewe lamb.

We'll have three or four other ewes go pretty soon.

I'll try to get pictures this week seeing as its spring break!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats on all the lambs sorry you lost some


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

Is it break now?    I wanna see these babies.  Sorry you lost some.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 2, 2013)

Still here! Not dead, jusr busy. 

Not much to report. Sixteen had a big,ugly,but still adorable ram lamb last week. Three or four more ewes to go. 
Butchered 4 wethers from last years lamb crop. They were just itty bitty guys and none of the hanging weights were over forty. Smallest lambs we ever had. I think they might have been stunted. Ive salted their hides. They should make some nice rugs.

Also sent three toms in for butchering. They were twenty lbs a piece. I am excited to try them.

Went on a six mile bike ride today. Pretty impressive considering it's the first in over a month and my regular route is just 3 miles.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 2, 2013)

I understand the super busy part. Between getting ready to plant and school I have no time for much else


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 2, 2013)

What do you do with your lamb hides after you salt them??
We always have some kicking around every year and I feel horrible to just waste them!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know! I just thought I would preserve them and then either A) find a tannery or B) do it myself. There are several tutorials I've found that look good.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 3, 2013)

Let me know if you find something that works good! I would love to find something useful to do with mine!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 3, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Let me know if you find something that works good! I would love to find something useful to do with mine!


Will do!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 3, 2013)

Another B-E-A-utiful day! It's been right around 70 this week although we are suppose to get rain showers tomorrow.
Did another 4 miles on my bike. Also, did a bit of walking on a foot trail and checked out the nature center.

I will be oing home this weekend for my padres birthday.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 3, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Another B-E-A-utiful day! It's been right around 70 this week although we are suppose to get rain showers tomorrow.
> Did another 4 miles on my bike. Also, did a bit of walking on a foot trail and checked out the nature center.
> 
> I will be oing home this weekend for my padres birthday.


 it is rainy and cold here  

Have fun when you go home


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 4, 2013)

Well we had some rain showers move through today. Cooled it off some but people are still out wearing shorts. 

I only had a lab today so I've been "working" on my math.... or you know sitting down with the intent of working on it eventually. 

I either a had an brilliant idea or a really bad one.... I always have cravings for stupid cookie dough. Partially, I suspect, because I cant actually make any. At midnight last night I baught some of those precut cookie dough things! Stuck it in my freezer and I now have little cookie dough squares!

Another thing...College must be the only time in your life where it is normal and expected that you do your grocery shopping no earlier than 10:30 at night. I've spent many a late night wandering around grocery stores since I started college.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 8, 2013)

Went home this weekend. It was lovely. 

I took my Grammy with me to celebrate dads birthday. 

We wormed a vaccinated all the sheep. Separated the ewes whose lambs are ready to wean and took them to pasture. Took the rams to the buck pasture. Found a yearling ewe who was starting an itty bitty udder. All the sheep got marked with a blue crayon when they were wormed and I laughed a little every time I saw them with the blue streak down their heads.

My knee was also jammed into a salt lick when a ewe bolted after I grabbed her. Ouchy MaMa that was painful.

My dad decided it was time to release the turkeys. We had had three o them penned up for breeding but he felt bad for them and then the rest of the flock would never leave the side of the pen. Every one is much happier and running around eating. The one hen that has been free all along has a nest somewhere since she's been leaving on and off.

My archnemisis the skunk is also back!

He stole an egg from my broody hen. He didn't hurt her thank goodness and she still has 17 more eggs. She is such a nice broody. Doesn't peck or fight when I check the eggs. I moved her into a dog crate and set her up where the skunk couldn't get her.

My hides are dry so they've been folded up for storage.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol, sorry about your knee!!!!
Stinking skunks!!!!  They start out stealing eggs, then chicks, and then they will go after the hens when they are roosting at night!!!   I usually have a horrid time them every fall! Nothing a live trape won`t cure if you can catch them in time!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, right now my dads baiting him with some rotten eggs.  that he gets him


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 8, 2013)

I should not be allowed on Craigslist...just found some yaks including the color pattern I want for cheap......and my father is nothing but an enabler.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 12, 2013)

Well my dad is going to go check out the yaks for me sometime this weekend. I am fairly certain we'll get two of the royals ( spotted).

and I might have a job!  .

I got a voice message last night from my employer from last summer. I hadn't applied for anything this year but they called to see if I would be interested!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats on the job and the yaks. I wish it wasn't so hot here I would love to have a couple of yaks


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 12, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Congrats on the job and the yaks. I wish it wasn't so hot here I would love to have a couple of yaks


You would be amazed how well they do in the heat actually. For most of the summer we are above 100 and, as long as they have shade and water, they do ok. Ours actually do a lot of wading in the irrigation. Our heat is a dry heat though. None of that nasty humidity to deal with.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that is where the problem lies I have all that Nasty humidity are heat is mostly because of the humidity


----------



## elevan (Apr 13, 2013)

I love yaks.  Someday...


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 14, 2013)

Incase anybody's exceedingly bored tonight I've done something incredibly dumb and started a blllllooooooog. Filled, at the moment, with just a brief post about why in the world I would start one. I am hoping this turns into more a journal about everyday life and the strange thoughts and goings on of my screwed up brain, compared to this which is more livestock based. 


Feel free to give it a once over if you're feeling brave.

http://coopedupsheepherder.blogspot.com/


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 16, 2013)

I am going home Friday to pick up these lovely ladies!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 17, 2013)

They are beautiful, I will be checking out your new blog too.

ETA: first  for your first two and months of school. I can not imagine what that must have been like. I love your blog and will be your avid reader.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

OH MY DOG I LOVE THEM! I have wanted a yak for so many years. They are beautiful! 

Please post many photos!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 17, 2013)

Dont' worry, I plan on it!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 17, 2013)

Love the yaks!!!!! Wish I had some!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a BIG surprise to tell you guys about!


Stay tuned!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 18, 2013)

That right there friends is a baby yak....Bor to our cow Betty who nobody knew was pregnant!


She....that's right *she* is not old an these pics seeing as the sack was till hanging!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 18, 2013)

She is adorable!  Would she fit in a box? I'm pretty sure she'd be even cuter living with my alpacas


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 18, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> She is adorable!  Would she fit in a box? I'm pretty sure she'd be even cuter living with my alpacas


You know she probably could but whether anybody could tear her from my cold dead fingers remains to be seen.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 18, 2013)

So cute!!

I actually saw an ad on craigslist a few weeks ago for a couple of female Royal (I think) yaks and thought of you.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 19, 2013)

Saw her in person today. She's so tiny! Nigerian Dwarfs are bigger than she is. 

Her big sister, Ruby, loves her! She keeps licking  and sniffing her. She was curled up next to her when we got home.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 19, 2013)

I am apparently not a threat according to Betty. She let me play with the baby today while she was eating. She is no more than 30 lbs.
I petted her and than she chased me around! I


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 21, 2013)

It was wonderful to be home this weekend!
I saw the baby yak and picked up the new ones. 
Our last grown ewe lambed today as well. She was huge and has had three so far. They were pretty drawn out through out the day. There was one born around 8:30, one at 9:00, and one around 1:00. When I left at  3:00 we weren't certain she was done. 
PICS REMOVED
They are a little premature. One had her eyes sealed ( theyre open now), the other two haven't stood yet.  We had to milk out her teats a little. We got 1/2 liter and they were still swollen. Her udder is pretty glorious. Here is the first two and mom. 
PICTURES REMOVED

Here are the new girls who we are thinking of naming them Dixie, Trixie, and Pixie and the baby Sophie

PICTURES REMOVED


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 22, 2013)

That is so awesome,  congrats


----------



## woodsie (Apr 22, 2013)

that's incredible! That baby is sooo adorable, what an amazing surprise. Is she black and white? Too stinkin cute!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 22, 2013)

Yep she's black and white. She should be pretty flashy when she grows up.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 26, 2013)

Today was a good day. Went to class and a lab. My lab got out early which was a bonus! My friend and I ate lunch, went to the zoo, and walked downtown for milkshakes. There's this real nifty dinner downtown that has the BEST food. I have this affinity for marshmallow milkshakes which gross my family out. 

I also , finally, got a connection for my camera so no more crappy pics from my phone!

We also lost two of the triplets. One had a really delayed birth and the other just stumbled and couldn't walk. On the upside he ewe lamb survived, her eyes are open, and she has that entire udder to herself.  We've named her Blind-y


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 26, 2013)

Cute pie!

Sorry about the triplet.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 26, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Cute pie!
> 
> Sorry about the triplet.


X2


----------



## BrownSheep (May 8, 2013)

Finals is next week. I am in all out panic mode. 
I have one final done since it is just a portfolio. 
Another is an optional final. I have an 85 in that class so I'll do that if I have time for it. 
My lab is just a revision on our scientific papers. I'll have that done tomorrow
My biology grade is sitting at an iffy B/C so I am flipping out about that. I've been studying hard core but who knows what will happen. 
Worst of all...my math grade dropped. I had been sitting at a comfortable 87,but we had a test on Friday that killed me. Dropped me down to a 73 . I can make up a lot of that hopefully. There are three assignments not in the book which I have A's on. There also three assignments of extra credit which also serve as review for the final. I have 1.5 of those done with A's. He's also going to drop a low paper assignment if 80% of the class reviews the class.  that everybody does.  This class is odd because its made up of Online assignments, one weekly handwritten assignment, 4 tests and a final. 

It's 1:14 now I have class at 7:30....I am half considering just staying up till then and half risking the sleeping through my alarm. Through on top of everything I have not been sleeping well at all. Takes me 2+ hours to fall asleep even though I am tired and even then it isn't very restful.

Up side my church has a Finals board where if you put what time and test you are taking they will pray for you while you do it...I'm going to need that.


----------



## CocoNUT (May 8, 2013)

You poor soul! I remember those days....glad they're behind me! PHEW!!!  
Good luck with all your finals...I'm SURE you'll do just fine! I'll be thinking of you....


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2013)

I hear you on finals I just took my last two on Tuesday then drove to California ( my Dad is in ICU)  and I can't sleep.  
I will be praying for you


----------



## BrownSheep (May 9, 2013)

Thanks guys I'm certain it will be fine. Que Sera sera, right?

A.P. I hope your dad is doing alright I'll be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2013)

Thanks he looks a lot better today. Oh, I made the Deans list


----------



## BrownSheep (May 9, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Thanks he looks a lot better today. Oh, I made the Deans list


 great job!!! Wanna come tell me your secrets?....or better yet how are you at biology and calculus?


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2013)

Biology I do well in it never have I had calcalus but I would try to help


----------



## BrownSheep (May 12, 2013)

Woke up to sad new this morning. A wonderful young women from the class below me passed away yesterday in a rollover. She was a bright, wonderful girl who never had a bad thing to say about anyone. She will be greatly missed. 

I feel so badly for her family. She was their star and they worked so hard to give her a bright future. She would have been the first in her family to attend college this fall. 

Please keep her and your family in your prayers.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 12, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Woke up to sad new this morning. A wonderful young women from the class below me passed away yesterday in a rollover. She was a bright, wonderful girl who never had a bad thing to say about anyone. She will be greatly missed.
> 
> I feel so badly for her family. She was their star and they worked so hard to give her a bright future. She would have been the first in her family to attend college this fall.
> 
> Please keep her and your family in your prayers.


 I am so sorry  to hear that


----------



## BrownSheep (May 31, 2013)

I haven't been super active on here as of late.   I am out of school and will just be working at home for the time being.

Bought two old ewes and their twins. Paid three hundred for the six of them, so 50 a head.  It was a great deal and I should have bought more. The ewes are Ramboulliet and their lambs are crossed with Suffolk.  Only downside is I had to shear them. We also sold four lambs to be 4-H lambs. We know they are sure to get at least a third place ribbon. There are only 5 kids showing lambs in that county and three of them got their lambs from us!

Nothing's changed with the yaks. Sophie is a little turd who love to run around flaunting her cuteness. Her horns are starting to come in.  We learned that there is a good chance that the three news heifers we bought are actually bred. The couple we bought our bull from also bought a cow from the same people and were told it wasn't bred. Just in case they had her preg tested and the vet said there would be a calf within a month. She calved two weeks later. The vet actually happens to be married to a distant family member and told us she would bet that ours were bred as well. I am pretty certain I've seen hints of an udder on one of them.  that they are!

I suspect the renters,who are,thankfully, gone,  poisoned my turkeys. One died after having extreme gastrict melt down. Another had the melt down and his face swelled horribly. His snood was literally the size of a sausage. Luckily, he pull through and none of the others were affected. His snood is now black and dead looking in places. 

One of my broody hens hatched out 1 chick...just one.  I have three others sitting. Unfortunately their nest either a) get dirty or b) destroyed. I leave them however till the bird decides to quit.  Does anyone else have extremely mean buff Orpington broody hens?


----------



## autumnprairie (May 31, 2013)

I hope they are bred to then we get to see lots of pictures  
I have 6 broody hens and one is really mean they all are buff orps I can't touch anything near her without her pecking at me


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 3, 2013)

That's how mine are too.

Unfortunately the chick died. I also had one hen the passed for unknown reason.

Ruby our 1/2 yak is coming into heat. I wonder what a 3/4 yak 1/4 hereford looks like.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 4, 2013)

Yay more babies, I would love to have a yak but I don't have enough land


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 10, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Yay more babies, I would love to have a yak but I don't have enough land


Just remember they only take 1/3 of what a cow does!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 11, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they would use more due to their size.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 11, 2013)

They are actually much, much, smaller than cattle. The bulls can get large though.  Most Herefords tower over ours.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 23, 2013)

Not much to report. Sheep are still escaping, but heck they're trained to wait at the gait.
 We have been living without grass for the past 7 years when we moved down to our bunkhouse in hopes of remodeling our big house. Then the economy tanked. Finally, gave up on seeding a yard and bought sod. Laid down 11,000 sq ft today. Took 11 people 6 hours.

Went to a play with my friend. She wanted to set me up with a friend of hers from school. He sounded like a nice enough guy, but a) I don't know him b) he lives in another state and c) Internet dating is no bueno for me. 

Killed the skunk finally! I feel bad but the bugger was eating my eggs and birds.

My great aunt from Colorado came down with my grandma. I drove them around because two almost 90 year old ladies really shouldn't be driving. Took them to the cemetery, the farm, and the house they grew up in.  The lady who lives in that house was actually nice enough to let them come inside. I saw the room my Grammy was born in!

Thats all I have to report.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 24, 2013)

It is nice when you get to hear the stories first hand from family members. My Grandfather has actually started to talk about his time in Germany during WW2. 
I am glad you had a good time


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome!  I bet you learned a lot of interesting things while driving them around!!!
Yay for the skunk!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 24, 2013)

It sounds so nice to be able to drive your Grammy around and listen to her stories.   Love her and enjoy her while you can.   I miss my grandparents so much.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 9, 2013)

There was a rattlesnake in the dog pen yesterday. Everybody is fine and no one was bitten. Pretty certain the chickens chased it in there judging by the chicke posse that was hanging by the front door. Unfortunately, by the time we got in there we were just able to pin the ail down as he slivered under their house. The house is an actual house so there's no way to get in there. As we were trying to pull him out he actually popped off his rattle and got under ther house. We flooded down there with the hose for an hour or so and blocked the exit with snake proof wiring.  We got rattlesnake vaccine for 5 of 6 dogs just in case.

This morning I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed and am feeling pretty good thanks to drugs and milkshakes.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope you locate the snake safely.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 9, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I hope you locate the snake safely.


I'm 99% certain we'll never see it again.

We do have a new skunk though


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 9, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would rather have the snake to a skunk


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 10, 2013)

I think a good flooding will take care of a snake.  rattlers don't care for water.  Enjoy your happy shakes.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 10, 2013)

This wisdom tooth thing isn't nearly as bad as they make it ou to be! I've only used ibuprofen so far even go out to tak some pictures!
Eli & Henry with the yaks in the back





Henry (L) Eli ( R)




Eli the hunk




Sophie @ 3 months


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2013)

Love the pics  Sophie is getting so big, have found out if your new ones are bred?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm guessing probably not :/ . After some research I also found out our bull is the wrong color for what we want to breed for. I think we'll end up purchasing a second bull sometime in the next year.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 11, 2013)

So I am off to wait again.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 13, 2013)

Had the best day yesterday with my poor mouth!....And then I woke up in excruciating pain tonight  . The walk around balling and get your mommy sorta pain. After two hours it's now bearable and I'm going to try to sleep again.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 13, 2013)

Much better this morning! Minus Miss Ruby who decided today would be a good day to sit on the front lawn. So she is temporarily in purgatory with the ewes. The fences are higher there and the grass is starting to be more cow worthy. ( aka higher than the ewes like to eat)


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 15, 2013)

Not much going on. One of my aunts is critically ill and is in the ICU. Pleasekeep her in your thoughts.

We have two kittens that live in side right now. We have too many cats as it is  . Some how we've convinced our grandma to let them live with her during the school year. She's about three miles frome my dorm room so I'll be close by to help her. It will be nice for her ( a former nurse) to have some one to take care of. She'll be 90 this September and these babies should keep her entertained.

We've got all of our hay delivered this week as well. 4 harrow bed loads, about 20 tons. B-E-A-utiful alfafa!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 24, 2013)

On of my turkey hens has finally hatched some babies. Two so far! There was also two that had died ( shrink wrapped and sqaushed). She has six more eggs. I'll probably steal these babies.

A neighbor down the way let us take down a fence of hers and keep all the material. At least 50 fence posts so it easily paid for the amount of time it took to do it. 

It's a low water year so our irrigation has already been turned off for the year. We will probably end up feeding hay by the end of August :/ . Right now though we've fenced off some of the canal banks. If they can't give us water we'll feed our live stock on what they can't help but water!

I'm also going to be the sheep interview person this year for 4-H ! Beware little 4-Hers!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor trukey chicks, I have heard that turkeys are bad mothers, but don't know from experience.
Lol, it should be fun keeping all the 4-H'ers on their toes!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 27, 2013)

She's not bad per say but nt great either. She keeps a good eye on it but she just won't defend it like chickens do.She's down to one. I suspect a cat ate it. I would steal it but 1) chicks take a lot of work and for just one it really isn't economical and 2) he is so much happier with his mommy.  I'm out of town so I'll have to see if she still has him after I get back


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 9, 2013)

Turkey lost chick to what I suspect was a magpie. There one minute gone the next. Fair is next week so I am busy busy busy right now. Judged 4-H interviews, shearing sheep and matting photos. The ewes escaped an extension of their field today. It was new so I kind of expected it to happen. Lost of baaing tonight so I went out in the dark to herd them back...and just an FYI there is nothing more terrifying than running into rams in the dark where there should not be rams. I guess the pretty smelling ladies were to much to resist. The tore down a part of their fence....which they share with the yaks  . Temporarily fixed with a pannel. The boys where to concered with the ladies to be too much of a pain.  Henry must have aweful vision in the dark because he wouldn't walk unless you shone the flash light in front of him. 
 I'll have to separate them back out in the morning since we aren't planning for lambs until April....And I am suppose to shear lambs tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry about loosing the poults.  My turkeys are good mommas so I am not sure what to tell you.  

I had some bucks tear down part f the fence to get to the ladies.  Those randy boys are a pain aren't they?


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 11, 2013)

I brought my chicks in so my outdoor cats would leave them alone I still lost two but I have 6


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol, I know exactly what you mean with meeting rams in the dark when there wasn't supposed to be any!!!    I have to say I have had my fair share of almost heartattacks with those bad boys!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 16, 2013)

It's fair week!!!

My sisters lambs did well for not having club lamb genetics. She'll sell 45th out of 70 something. I'm too old to show so I just ran around helping. There's a special needs high school girl in the club. She joined since my dad suggested it to her mom. Ithasbeen somuch fun to help her and watch as she learned about her project. She was very nervous about showing and about cried after ( uncertain as to how she did). I told her that she did very well and controlled her lamb beautifully. I also told I've actually lost lambs in the ring ( I have) which made her laugh.

Went to the PRCA rodeo last night and will again tonight. I am amazed how many of the contestants were world champions . It was a great night. 

 Went to a Tough Enough to Wear Pink Luncheon this afternoon....My dad and I should get a reward. They auctioned off two teacup pigs for 200 each. My dad said he'll go as high as 200 but I couldn't bring myself to bid. One of the ladies (mil of my dads buisness partner) may send us the pig anyway if her father doesn't want it. They were real sweeties. Full grown and very well socialized.

Auction tomorrow lambs are floored at 77 cents. Most will go for well over $3.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 16, 2013)

I am so glad you had so much fun. Pictures?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 16, 2013)

X2


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 16, 2013)

Too busy for a camera  .


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 17, 2013)

Sale was today. Sis sold for 7/lbs.  No sheep sold for less than 5/lbs. No pig for less than 3/lb. I was told steers were averaging at about 2.70/lb


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 20, 2013)

Banty came in with two chicks last week. She is super agressive and attacks anything that even looks at them funny. I have one turkey chick so far in my incubator. 
I am also pack for school again :/ . I am taking World history , Physics, Statistics, public speaking , and cinematography.  I am also a scheduling genius.  I have class Tuesady thru Friday. Done by noon Tuesday - Thursday and done by ten on Friday.  I'll have a car so I'm either a) get a job at a vet place or b) volunteer at the ASPCA


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 24, 2013)

Well I'm moved in. My room is pretty awesome!

I actually made the drive with two turkey chick and an incubator filled with hatching eggs.....I really didn't plan that out well did I? They're living with my grammie, whose down the road, until they are big enough to live outside. She call last night to tell me another one hatched.

Maybe pics later of them and the room.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 25, 2013)

I am glad that everyone made the drive safely. I am taking Workd Lit, Math for teachers, Oral Communications( public speaking),  US Govt and Academic Success class. I should be reading  right now but I wanted to check in. Have a great week


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 31, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am glad that everyone made the drive safely. I am taking Workd Lit, Math for teachers, Oral Communications( public speaking),  US Govt and Academic Success class. I should be reading  right now but I wanted to check in. Have a great week


God luck with your classes! I hope your semester is great!


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 31, 2013)

Well I ended up with 3 chicks! They are healthy and luckily smarter than most turkey chicks I've had. My mom brought 4 kittens to live with my grammie today as she went to drop my sister off at her school. Apparently one of them decided the turkey box was a good place to sit! I've got the covered with chicken wire so we should be good.

Schools been good! I dropped one class because it was waaaay too late in the day (6-8) considering I'm up at 6 and have three other classes that day. I also wanted to be able to dedicate more time on stats and physics. I've gone to quite a few of the free welcome week stuff ( comedian, bowling,ect). I've pulled a muscle both times I've gone bowling. Considering I bowled in High school I should know better than to bowl without stretching but who wants to be the loser streching for _bowling_? I am going to start going to the bowling club stuff so maybe I'll be able to work it off. I've also signed up for the fencing club!....and no, it's not the sort people on here use! Apparently they'll teach you so I thought why the heck not. I've started going to daily mass at noon, they have lunch after. Home made soup and breads yuuuuumy!

They actually screwed up my meal plan so I have 45 meals for the entire semester. Between the free lunch at church and going home I don't think it will be an issue. I also live in their town house living option so I actually have a kitchen. I won't starve!  Have however already lost some weight ( which is a good thing since I have some to spare  ) 

My parents are in town this weekend because they dropped my sister off at her school which is about 30 minutes down the interstate. So I'll hang out with them. Sunday, there is a family dinner. Monday I'm going to float the river with the church.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds like you will be one busy bee this semester. Enjoy it all and make lots of memories it what I tell my high school students that I sub for. Have a great weekend.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds like a plan to me!  

 (and remember to stretch before you bowl......)


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun.  Enjoy it!


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 9, 2013)

I went home this weekend. Unfortunately one of the old ewes I bought this spring died sometime in the past couple days. They were really old when I got them so I am not shocked. The people I bought them from were selling an entire flock of the old gals for cheap because of their age. She was a gummer so I am not certain how easy eating was for her. Her compatriot is penned down at the house eating hay . She would have been as well but we couldn't ever catch her.
Sad to see her go but it was her time and she did raise us a nice set of twins.

On the bright side we should have lambs in January. The plan wasn't to lamb till may, but Eli had other plans. He jumped the fence back in the middle of August and we put him back. He did it again last week. I think my dad has given up and is going to leave him put. 

There are two ram lambs in there with him. A purebred Ramboulliet and our black ram lamb. Their both younger so I don't know if we will get any from them. Maybe the black one since he was born in March but the Rambouillet wasnt born till the end of April.

I was planning on selling the Ramboulliet lamb but don't  think Ill really start peddling untill him next summer when he's a bit more impressive looking.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 12, 2013)

I am glad you got to go home last weekend. Sorry to here about the old gal. I am playing catch up it has been a busy one at school


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been lucky so far and homework has been a fairly light load.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 12, 2013)

Trade you I have a quiz everyday in Math for Teachers. I have 2 tests next week 1 in Math the other in US Govt. Blackboard is this's years pet peeve. No handouts at all they put it all on Blackboard. Lets say you can definitely tell which Professor's like computers


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 15, 2013)

Kind of a sad weekend. My three turkey chicks who are staying with my Grammy moved in to a rabbit cage in her back yard last Sunday. Her house is in the middle of a subdivision so fairly safe. Sadly, on Friday night I dropped my grammy back off at home after a dinner just to find it actually wasn't that safe. A raccoon had grabbed one of the chick through the wire and tried to pull it through. Everything but it's head a neck had been plucked and eaten on. The poor other two were clearly upset and frazzled. They are back inside till friday when I'll take them home.

Not that they are necessarily safe there either. We've killed three skunks so far thi summer have another one move in. Both the banty's chicks have been eaten as well.

We also had a lamb die of bloat this weekend. I've noticed some sheep, no matter how gradual the transition, just can't cope with feed transitions and bloat. This little guy responded horribly and bloated despite the meds he was given. 

On the other hand he was a wether who was bound for butcher come spring any way and he was always runty ans sickly compared to his brother. 

Still feel aweful that he suffered. My dad had left to get a hyperdermic needle to puncture his rumen with ( a common last resort method around here) when he passed.

This weekend was however a fun family weekend. Recieved a bunch a kitchen stuff from my ( passed away) grandmas storage unit. Uncle gave me a massive oversized recliner. My sister was going to help me move it but she was puny all weekend. My cousin said he'll come help me move it. I am hoping what he means by that is him and his friends will do it for me. 
Went to a ridiculous chick flick with my sister before I dropped her off at school. Austenland was awkward, mildly misleading, and adorable.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 15, 2013)

on the loss of the critters. My indoor cat Nissa died Friday night while I was visiting my MIL.   she was young and I have no idea what happened. 
I hope you have a great week at school


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry about Nissa! Goodluck on your tests too  ! I have three this week. One was suppose to be last week but it was moved back  .


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks! Don't you just love when you study for the test then they tell you "oh, wait it will be next week instead."


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 17, 2013)

I made a horrible mistake today. I was feeling puny around 3 so I decided I would take a short nap.....not short, not short at all. I didn't walke up till6:30 when my suite mate was making dinner. Needless to say I am not sleepy and have class in seven hours


----------



## Hardy&Healthy (Sep 17, 2013)

Dont worry, you'll be tired in 6 or so hours. Then lay down for one of your short naps.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 17, 2013)

Yep...4 hours of sleep..yay, awesome

Today might be a go to as many classes as you can actually stay away for sort of day.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 6, 2013)

Guess who is the new giraffe poop shoveler for the zoo!

I applied for a volunteer position and interviewed this week. They only have so many animal " care giver"  positions every year and usually have a large amount of people put in for them.

I didn't put in for the giraffes specifically ( honestly thought I would get the farm animals!) but thats where they put me. The posistion entails observation, cleaning of bedding, and enrichment activities. My shift is scheduled for when they let  people feed them so I imagine I'll be helping with that.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 6, 2013)

Congrats!!!  That is awesome about the new job!!!         I would love that kind of job! Have fun!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 6, 2013)

Congrats sounds like the perfect job for you. Have a good week at school.


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratulations!  That sounds like a fun job.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am pretty excited! I went and got the first part of a TB test which they require today.  I have orientation for it Saturday and Sunday. One of my suite mates got posistion over there too so she'll be going as well.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 12, 2013)

I am tired. I had Zoo orientation today (9-5). Got to go behind the scenes some which was fun. Saw the brand new patas monkey babies that were 6 and 4 days old. Also petted one of the their giant tortoises who was just a big ham.  
Tomorrow is more of the learn your duties sort of day if I understood correctly. 

This weekend is super busy. I have two tests, a mountain tall stack of homework, and speech to get ready for. So, the timing of this orientation was far from ideal. Luckily, I have about 90% of the homework done and one of the tests is over two chapters I am fairly confident in. 

Unfortunately, my mom and dad are in town for my dad's law school reunion and because of the orientation tomorrow (9-4) I wont be able to see them....It makes me sad. 

BUT, I will get to see them next weekend.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 12, 2013)

Lies! My parents surprised me and took me out for a treat after their dinner.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 13, 2013)

Lol, suprizes are sooooo nice!!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 14, 2013)

I am glad you got to see your parents how did that test go? 
I have more homework to do tomorrow before school on thursday.
I wanted to ask what you use to keep up with  all your assignments. I am looking for a better system and I have decided I hate online classes you do more work and spend more time on them than you do with a traditional class.  sorry needed to vent. Have a great week.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 17, 2013)

See I LOVE online classes. 

Two of my classes (the homework heavy ones) run all of the home work through online systems. So, basically I log on to each system and it tells me what do that week. 
My other classes use black board, I don't know if you're familiar with it, but about 95 percent of me college classes have had one. 
I also try to put google alerts the day before home works due if I am really overloaded. 

As for the tests .... One not so great  BUT there is some extra credit coming up that should make up for it. My Stats test, I think, went pretty swimmingly. My Western Civ. paper was an A- ( I get to resubmit for more points  ), I got a hundred on my speech. Several people commented on it so I was pretty happy. 



There is a volunteer position with the zoo vet to trap and test raccoons around the zoo. They've been a big trouble so they are going to just start worming and vaccinating them instead of shipping them off. I REALLY want to do it! It even said you'll learn how to read fecals!.....Down side is the only shift I could do it for is back to back with my regular zoo shift..... I might still do it thought.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 19, 2013)

We use Blackboard too, I wish that it would automatically show when you have assignments are do on the front instead of having to program it to do it. 
I would love to work at the zoo and taking care of the raccoons too. 
Can you believe it is time to do your classes for Spring semester. Have a great week at school


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 22, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> We use Blackboard too, I wish that it would automatically show when you have assignments are do on the front instead of having to program it to do it.
> I would love to work at the zoo and taking care of the raccoons too.
> Can you believe it is time to do your classes for Spring semester. Have a great week at school


Bleh. I just spent 4 hours trying to iron out my plans for next semester. I'm down to purely science classes, minus the one art class I have signed up for. All of the science classes that I have the prereqs. for are at one of two times. Right now I have 11 credits and need at least three more. I'm thinking I'll get an internship for credit. 

I've been looking at some of the vet clinics around the area. I'm a little divided if I should try to get on with a large or small animal clinic. Plenty of small animal clinics around, even one that serves as a teaching hospital, but a large part of me thinks I should try out an equine vet since I have close to zero experience with horses. 

OR I could apply at the zoo. 

I did my first volunteering shift there this week and it was a lot of fun. Interacted with some of the animals, stacked a shipment of meat. It will be very rewarding!

A.P. I hope all is going well for you!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 24, 2013)

I would say large animal too. My week is ok so far. I am taking biology, physical science, math for Teachers 2, plane trigonometry, us history. They wouldn't let me take another class so I 5 classes left after that for my associates in education. Then on to ASU for my bachelors in education. I excited but scared.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 11, 2013)

Well I got my classes (mostly) sorted out for next semester. I'll have physics, chem, art 100, and Anthropolgy. I am hoping to pick up an internship so I can drop the anthropology since it actually doesn't apply to my degree. 

I've talked to both the zoo and a vet clinic they actually use time to time. The zoo has had a hard time getting keepers to pick up interns in the past. Which is fine actually. I already volunteer there with both their vet and a keep so I wont be too bummed if they can't rustle anyone up. 

The vet clinic said theyld be willing to help me out. They don't actually have an internship position but to find out what would qualify and they would work with me to make it happen. 

The zoo vet also gave me the name of another vet who does exotics to call. 

The zoo has been AWESOME. I work pretty closely with my keeper and mainly help with the feedings. I know it isn't like that for every volunteer since my room mate also volunteers there but all she does is clean windows and pick up poop. It also might be because she is in the large carnivore section....Which also houses the petting zoo oddly enough. She has gotten to take some goats on walks. 
My section houses jelly fish, servals, ocelots, red pandas, stripped hyenas, giraffes, and binturongs.... And a couple odds and ends like a lizard and scorpions.   

I've also been volunteering with their vet to trap, vaccinate, sterilize, and release the wild raccoons that live in the zoo.  Last week we fill 5 of our 7 traps. This week we got nada so she taught us how to do fecals....You guys haven't been lying. It's easy peasy.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 11, 2013)

During my shift today I was allowed to feed some of the animals on my own! She gave me the keys and away I went. I fed the bat eared fox and our African vultures. I also aided in training the giraffes. They are training one of them to allow them to touch his feet. Every time he did something well I was to feed him one of the branches. There was a couple of times he almost picked me up off my feet!

I think I could be very happy as a zoo keeper.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 20, 2013)

Not much to report. I found one of this years bottle babies dead under a wagon. My dad hadn't seen him for a week or so. Normally I would say he probably got into something he shouldn't have but he was outside the fence. 
Our bottle babies are generally more than happy to stay in the pasture. 

I have next week off to celebrate thanksgiving!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry about the bottle baby!!  Thanksgiving! It seems so strange, because up here in Canada, we had ours a month and a half ago already!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 20, 2013)

You odd ducks!


----------



## elevan (Nov 22, 2013)

Aw, sorry about your bottle baby.  

Enjoy your Thanksgiving vacation!


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 1, 2013)

My Thanksgiving was lovely!

Didn't get a whole lot done livestock wise. Only got part of their lambing/wintering pen up. Hopefully my dad can finish the rest. If not they will lamb where they are which is farther away from the house. 

We did move in the big boys into the ewes. I suspect the two little rams got every one bred any way. 
The yaks are in fine form. I cant wait for calves! 

Almost done with the semester. Class this week. Then dead week ( aka the week teachers cram in new stuff in)  and lastly finals. The Friday of finals week we are flying out to Florida for Christmas. One of my uncles lives out there so we're bring my grandma as well. He actually got a job in Houston recently and might actually be unable to be there for Christmas. 

My sister actually gets out the week before me but goes back the 6th....guess who will be lazing around home till the 21st?


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 8, 2013)

It has been chilly.  Sub zero all day....which is why I haven't even turned the door knob to go outside. 
I have the zoo tomorrow, and let me tell you I have never prayed so hard for dirty dishes to wash in my life. My zoo keeper is pretty good about keeping me out of the extremes, though,  thank goodness.
By next Saturday we *might* break freezing....We did get about 3 inches of snow yesterday. At home they didn't get much which is unusual, It's even colder there. 

Two weeks from now we will be in Florida.....Which I remind myself of each morning as I pick out socks which will hopefully hold frostbite at bay.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 11, 2013)

The zoo was wonderful per usual if not freezing...with out wind chill it was 10 degrees. My keeper told me she was going to start giraffe training on my days. So, I am looking forward to that. Finally warmed up today to a wonderful 26, bikini weather if you ask me. 

I've been studying like a mad man. Have my Physics, Statistics, and Communication finals on Monday and Tuesday. I also have a paper to write for Western Civ. 

The livestock is all doing well. The chickens have, for the most part, been cooped for winter.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 12, 2013)

Went and delivered the car to my sister today. She'll be leaving for home tomorrow and returning Tuesday to get me. We stopped and ate dinner and went to a movie. Delivery Man, was pretty good, a feel good comedy about family. 

We stopped at my Grammies. She's a night owl so grandkids stopping by at 9:30 is a great deal. Found pictures that proved nothing has changed since the 70's...NOTHING. We found a picture of  my dad and two ( and possibly more) of his sisters discreetly flipping off the camera in what was otherwise a nice photo. He was the same age as me in the photo so that's always fun, and slightly trippy, to see. I've also learned that my dad's family of ten kids looked remarkably like the Brady Bunch...
It's hard to imaging that my gruff daddy was once an immature goof ball.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 13, 2013)

It is funny to realize our parents were once our age.  According to my uncle my dad was never an immature goofball, and since my uncle still is I guess that makes up for it.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 14, 2013)

It's just kind of odd to imagine  especially since I get the vibe my dad may have been one of those guy I would want to throw a brick at. 

I have taken over our kitchen island,I'm blasting classical music, have a stack of note cards, piles of materials for four different classes, and some earl grey tea by my side....I'm pretty certain its finals week.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, Florida was nice....not very Christmas-y but nice.  My wonderful cousin took care of our menagerie. He took care of the 42 sheep, 7 yaks, 5 dogs, 30 chickens, and the multiple cats. 

Of course , in typical sheep fashion, the sheep escaped the pasture while we were 2,600 miles away. They were in the road so some one called the sheriff  and the sheriff called my dad....Who didn't answer. Luckily it is a small town so he called my uncle. So the sheriff, my uncle and a couple cousins herded them back in and mended the fence. 

The dogs decided to do the impossible and eat a 100 lbs of food in the ten days we were gone. The chickens also cleared out their feeders. Once again it's a small town so my cousin just told the feed store that and they let him charge it to our account. 

While in Florida we hit pretty much all of the parks....I am middle aged at heart and am parked out. We also saw a bobcat walking down the interstate and some whitetail...White tail deer are midgets! I'm use to mule deer which are apparently giants.  Also, how do southerners live with gators! I would have serious trust issues with water if we had them. 

Not to much more to report but I need to go check on the sheep and yaks.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Glad you had good people to help get the sheep back!!!  And feed for the dogs and chickens were taken care of.
I lived in Florida for ten years, and didn't go close to lake sides for fear of alligators...in our little beach town a woman was jogging on the path beside the river and an alligator attacked her and chomped down on her thigh as she was going by...some idiot snapped a photo...was in the newspaper...before calling 911.
Also got paranoid at the beach when our little city's beach became the world's shark hot spot one summer...so many shark attacks and warnings on the beach.
Several different kinds of poisonous snakes and spiders...and in summer, red bloom on the ocean killing fish and air making people sick on the beach...lots of good things too though...loved being able to pick fresh oranges, grapefruit, kumquats, lemons and limes in my backyard...and much warmer winters!


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 29, 2013)

I saw those fruit trees with fruit just going to waste...It was so odd to me. Also, Spanish moss was a new one for me. 

My uncle that lives down there says during gator breeding season he has to walk his dogs down the middle of the street because they will lay underneath the cars and listen for the jingling of the collars. 

Sheep all look good. At least two will lamb before the end of January. As big as a barn and starting to bag up.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad you were able to get things taken care of.  

Here's to little lambs soon!!!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I think our breeding schedule is going to work out like it always does. No babies until the weekend after I leave. 
They could start this next week but going off udders I doubt they will, unless we have one who just "booms". 

I applied for, and was offered, an internship with a research project at my university focusing on Golden Eagles.  They also want me to apply for a program which will actually allow me to work more in depth in the program and get paid! They said they thought I would be an excellent candidate for it. If I am grated it I will be paid up to $3,500 for the semester.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, we'll be getting Harry, the bull we sold, back! We have more cows so can we handle him being here.

The way it's working out we will buy him back for a hundred less than we sold him for and I 'll get rid of some of my chickens!
I'll be getting rid of about 20 hens which is fine with me since I've want to get rid of the for a while.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 14, 2014)

He's baaaaaaack! I didn't expect to get him until this weekend, but the guys said they'ld bring him out. 

I guess he beat up all of their big bulls.


----------



## elevan (Jan 15, 2014)

Congratulations on the internship


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats on the internship! Good luck on the program...Hope you get it!

Hope your old/new bull works out. Sounds like you are glad he is coming home. Is he friendly?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 15, 2014)

Both our bulls are gentle...from the other side of the fence. They get jumpy if you approach them with out a fence.

Kind of how we are with them...Fence good! No Fence and we all keep our distances. 
They will both eat from your hand and allow their foreheads to be scratched. 

He was part of the first calf/cow pair we bought so we are a little sentimental about him.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 15, 2014)

Got it! Then it is good he is back!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep! And he has the color genetics we want


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 21, 2014)

Well,I am back at school and wouldn't you know it not a one of those no good ewes had it in their heart to lamb for me 
It's been a very dry year for us. The most snow we have had is an inch or so that melts off very quickly.

The area of the state where our irrigation water comes from barely has a foot when it generally has 9-10. It's going to be a bad water year so we are already thinking about buy hay now to avoid the price hike.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 24, 2014)

No lambies yet

My schedule this semester is very odd. I only go to two classes ( and their labs). I have an online art course and an internship that is on my own time. 

Went out for dinner with my little sister last night. We also went to a movie, The Secret Life of Walter Mitty. I really enjoyed it and recommend it. 

I 've experimented with making my own fabric softener today...I hope it works or I will have screwed up about 75 % of my jeans  . 

I have also realized going home is sooooo very bad for my waist line. I literally gained ten, very unwanted pounds, during break. Luckily I've already   lost 4 of them since returning.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 10, 2014)

Well we have started lambing. 9 alive and well at the moment.

Unfortunately one of our dogs has been diagnosed as being diabetic. She's quite old and if we (my sister and me) had been thinking logically we would have just put her down. My compromise is we will try doing treatments and if it works well for her and it works well for us we will keep it up.
She will have to have insulin every morning and night and monitored eating for the rest of her life. For a lot of people this wouldn't be in issue but for us ( and most of the people who live in our area) it will be a bit of a challenge. We will have to travel with her from now on and keep her primarily indoors to make certain she doesn't eat anything, like the dead stuff she loves.

My sister and I did decide when it comes time to put our other old dog down ( cancer) we will do her at the same time. They are buddies and the diabetic one probably wont know what to do with out her.  They are 12 and 14 (lab mixes)so it's not too shocking they have serious issues popping up.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 10, 2014)

Unfortunately we had to put her to sleep. My dad was willin to try giving insulin but she stopped eating all together at the vets.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you  it was for the best.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2014)

So sorry...never easy.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 18, 2014)

I can't remember if I have told you guys but I was accepted int the research program which will pay me for my internship .

Not to much going on here. Study study study and going home one the weekends. Were are all most done lambing. We've had quite a few losses but when I consider over half of those come from the two ewes who had quints and quads it really wasn't too bad. Not  counting those we had two still borns, twins that had something off about them, one bummer that got seriously hit by a ewe, and one we suspect had damage done shortly after birth( first time mom). 

I found some one selling highlands on Craigslist.....I really think I need some highland/yak crosses.

Also I am 75% certain I am still 5 and not the colIege sophomore I pretend to be. I came home made myself lunch and netflixed Mulan....yesterday it was kuzkos new groove


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2014)

Not much to report. My padre wants highlands as well but we are concerned the yaks would take them out. Yaks use horns ( clanking and tapping) for most of their communication.

My bestest buddy from high school has spring break next week so she and her friend are going to take a day to come see me!
My mom's birthday is next weekend. I still haven't found her a gift  .   Our local-ish commercial sheep dairy is selling ewes so maybe she'll want one to make cheese....Or maybe that's me .

The dairy is selling them for 175 -250...I need one or 28 of them.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 9, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> Not much to report. My padre wants highlands as well but we are concerned the yaks would take them out. Yaks use horns ( clanking and tapping) for most of their communication.
> 
> My bestest buddy from high school has spring break next week so she and her friend are going to take a day to come see me!
> My mom's birthday is next weekend. I still haven't found her a gift  .   Our local-ish commercial sheep dairy is selling ewes so maybe she'll want one to make cheese....Or maybe that's me .
> ...




I think you should get the dairy ewes...  Then I can live vicariously through you since hubby won't let me.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 10, 2014)

Haha I tried to convince them!

We are 98% done with lambing. Just a few stragglers who I think will go more towards April. We have some nice looking lambs from this batch. I am in LOVE with our oldest black ewe. We also have a couple of ewes from last year who just aren't making the cut. The biggest offender is Blind-y. She is wool blind to a certain extent and tiny. We have 6 wk old lambs who are as tall as her. I think she will be headed to the butcher when we take the wethers in.

Yaks are doing well. We think Harry finally got whomped on by Boris. He is real slow moving and hanging off by himself. The two of them have been battling back and forth since Harry came back home. I am hoping for calves come June.

Turkeys are in the mood and poor Betty White ( tom) got beat up. If you remember, he was the one who has a deformed beak due to a chucker attack as a chick. They broke off the end of his beak ( I was about to do that any way) and bloodied him up pretty good. I'll be making breeding pens this weekend so he has his own ladies with out competition. I also have one Marans cross hen who is working on some chicks for me. I have no idea how long she has been sitting and the eggs are too dark to get a good idea.

The weather has been spring-ish. It was raining pretty hard all morning so I drove to the zoo instead of walked. They of course got a delivery of grain so we ran around trying to get everything put up. Rained until about the last 20 minutes there. The giraffes were mad since it was right after we locked them up for the night. Sun and blue skies as I drove back. Now it is thunder and lightening and hail.

PS Giraffes don't like foot baths.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 10, 2014)

Scratch that...we are have blue skies to the east.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 13, 2014)

So the mainstay of my internship is as the data entering professional.  Aka the chick who goes through the trail camera photos and records the recreational events.  In my latest batch of data just some of the things cracked me up. Selfie taking ground squirrels, a dude who found the camera and tried to leave a message with his phone (seemed like a nice guy), another guy almost running over the camera twice, People going out with bags and coming back with out. All of this way out in the foot hills.

I also have seen deer, vast amounts of coyotes and rabbits, large herds of cows ( of course), large herds of mules/horses, and dumb birds....The thing that really bothered me was a twig...2700+ pix...I want to find it and introduce to a blow torch.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 18, 2014)

Our renters moved out this weekend so we opened up the alley way to the yaks. It looks like Ruby ( the "yow") might just have a little bag starting. It's hard to tell since she pretty much has the yak tail. She was very heat-esque towards the end of July so this would be right about the right time for a baby. I don't expect a calf from Betty since she calved in April with Sophie. I want to say I read that they only calve every 18- 24 months which would back up our current experiences.  The Boris was mad for the other three around October so that puts us at about June.

Sophie has gotten a little friendlier so I am hoping to catch her next week ( SPRING BREAK )  and start halter breaking her. She is almost a year old but probably a little smaller than a 4 month old steer. Boris and Harry are still duking it out. The current pecking order ( accourding to my dad ) is Boris, Betty, Harry, Ruby, Pixie/Dixie, and lastly Trixie. Sophie is still a baby and is treated pretty much as such by the herd.

During the break I am also hoping to take a load of lambs into the butcher, set up breeding pens for my turkeys , and set up our electric fence.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 5, 2014)

Yesterday was a no good very bad day.

I came home yesterday since my dad's birthday is today. At lunch we had been talking about letting the sheep out to graze in the area behind our house ( not fenced). I said that I planned to but wanted to take a nap first ( 3.5 hours of sleep. College rules. ) When I got home I noticed how nice it was and said screw it and decided to let the sheep out. I stayed out with them since they have been know to find the grass along the road to be the best. It didn't take them long to find the spot where the hay had been and they spent most of their time eating there.

About 45 min later some of the older ewes had decided to go back into the dry lot. I noticed one ewe lay down oddly kind of like she was lambing. She kicked a couple of times. I noticed there was a lamb bugging her. I ran over there and she was dead. Unfortunately, she was a named one who I was pretty fond of. I ran and pushed everyone else back in the dry lot. Just about every single one of the darn things started bloating horribly. 

Of course the worst ones were the "pets" of the flock. I ran in grabbed the vegetable oil and a drench. This took no more than 1.5-2 minutes. Went back out another one was dead. Grabbed, Millie and Billie ( our first ever bottle babies) and drenched them. They had actually looked worst when I left than the one who died. My mom ran into town to buy more of a bloat drench which name escapes me, bloat blocks, and vegetable oil.   

My dad and I ran every one into the smaller lot so we could start drenching. I also called the vets. I can handle one or two or even 10 bloating sheep but 30 is above my pay grade. The recepetionist actually sounded more panicked than me and took my number so she could hunt down one of the vets. ( they spend most of their time out on dairy calls). She called me back to tell me to get the on dry lot and start dosing with vegtable oil. Yay, we were already doing that. A vet called me a couple minutes later. By that time I felt pretty confident every one would be ok. He kind of himmed and hawed and eventually said to use soap instead. Dosed the worst ones with soap. Threw in some bloat blocks and called it good.

We took the two dead ewes out (one single and one with twin) to the bone yard. We actually skinned one but didn't have time to do the other.

We have no clue as to what they could have eaten to go so freaking fast. They have been on the dry hay all winter. they grass was just cheat grass shoots. We did the same thing every other year. They literally were only out for less than an hour.

Luckily every one else has recovered. The singleton orphan is old enough she can be weaned now. The twin orphans who are only a couple of weeks old I guess have been adopted prior to this by a ewe who lost a lamb when they were about a week old. 

Moral of the story- Take a nap, leave the sheep in the pen.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry... what a terrible thing to go through    Good thing you were right there and knew what to do, and had help, too.  I am glad you were able to save most of them.


----------



## elevan (Apr 5, 2014)

Goodness, what a troublesome day!    I'm glad you were able to save the greater lot of them.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 5, 2014)

It really was a little insane. Glad it is over!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 8, 2014)

The yaks were let out on to pasture today. Ruby the big bully led the charge.

Talked to my friend whose boyfriend bought/returned Harry the bull. She said none of the yows they had made it. One I know was born premature. One she said wasn't bred. I'm not certain what happened to the other two cows they had bred to him.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 14, 2014)

We lost a lamb yesterday. Not certain what happened but Dad found him laying under the feeder. Although he said it was unlikely he got crushed since the sheep were less than thrilled with the alfalfa pellets they got for dinner.

I found out my internship runs till the end of June so I'll be up at school . I will work Saturdays and Sundays and two days in the middle of the week. I will have Mondays and Fridays off along with one other day.

I am only a little bummed since it means I won't be able to apply for the summer "zookeeper" position at the zoo.  Upside it is going to be a lot of fun. I'll be running survey's at trail heads. I am helping build the surveys now and will be able to help with the publication process.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 17, 2014)

The turkeys have disappeared. That is to say the two older hens have. They have presumably have left to brood their nests in the dumbest places know to man and turkey-kind.

One has been seen down by the desert property line. So, she is either in the "neighbor's" field ( just a commercial field, no one lives there) or actually on the edge desert. The desert which is filled with coyotes, snakes, hawks & eagles, foxes, and the occasional cougar...

We actually are sandwiched between two strips of desert so the critters aren't shy about passing through.

Hoping to find them this weekend.

Have a great Easter!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 30, 2014)

Not much to report as I haven't been home in a while. At least one hen is nesting on the edge of the river. I decided not to move her. If I lose her at least I have a new batch of birds coming this summer. I still haven't made an appointment to get the sheep sheared, but in my defense I was putting that off until I knew my work schedule for my internship. 

Speaking of which, I went out into the field with them on Sunday to get a sense of the actual eagle side of the study which was pretty cool. I observed a nest for 4 hours. They determined it was abandoned and we hiked in to see if there was any evidence a a hatch.  LONG hike. Up one ridge line, down a very steep hill/mountain side ( my butt has bruises to prove it), and back up another slightly less steep hill. This Golden Eagle nest was probably 30 feet up on a cliff side and had an overhang so we couldn't see down into to it either. The nests are huge though!
Also saw a nest with two hatchlings. All in all 11 hours in the field. 

I will be doing more of the recreation side of the study and conducting surveys. Although, I have the feeling he might have me do some observations when he is really busy.  I work Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday. So, although I have 3 days off, it makes it difficult to get home and shear the sheep and come back up in the same day. 

There is one other aid so my plan is to wait until she is back from her vacation and take a Tuesday or Thursday off so I have three days to get everything set up, bring in the crew, and get every body sorted back out. 

I have a regular Chem test this week, dead week next, and finals week following that. I am going to try to go home this week end to take stuff back.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 4, 2014)

Just because I tend to not to give status updates about them!


----------



## promiseacres (May 5, 2014)

So so beautiful!  But WOW are they huge!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 5, 2014)

promiseacres said:


> So so beautiful!  But WOW are they huge!



They are actually pretty small. Similar to dexters or highlands. The bulls do have more power than the regular breeds though. One of ours was known for beating the snot out of the angus and charolaise bulls at the place we sold/bought him back from


----------



## elevan (May 6, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## promiseacres (May 8, 2014)

I always thought yaks were huge?? guess I don't know much about them.  very cool.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 13, 2014)

Those yaks look nice.


----------



## jodief100 (May 20, 2014)

Beautiful animals!   Are the Yows fertile or are they mules?


----------



## BrownSheep (May 22, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Beautiful animals!   Are the Yows fertile or are they mules?


Yows ( or as we should call the dzo's) are kind of odd. Females are fertile and males are sterile. I asked my biology professor as to why this is and confused the crap out of her.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 17, 2014)

BUSY!

Internship is going well. It is all most over. Learned a lot and accomplished a lot.
New yak calf "Wendy Sue". Born on Memorial day. Up and running and being a brat.
Put down our old lab. She was 14 and I have lived more than 2/3 of my life with her. Sad to say good bye but she was suffering. Our vet made an exception to his no house call rule and came out.
Putting in serveral thousands dollars worth of new fence. The wonderful thing is I don't have to build it.
Dad got a new tractor 
Turkey successfully hatched ten chicks. They are confined and I've only lost one.
Looking for a new yak bull ( color genetics). Found one that is a royal golden. HARD to find. 
Apartment hunting.
I think that is all.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 8, 2014)

So....I've been pretty absent. In between being home, where I'm always busy, and being in between laptops I just haven't found the time!

We've had two more yak calves born. A heifer ( who is so fluffy I could die!) and a stoic little bull. The yaks have new fencing, which they still up root. A problem we are working on. 

The sheep are being sheep and testing our every nerve. On a good day nobody gets out. On an average it just the usual 3-6 suspects. On a bad day it's the whole dang herd. Unfortunately, a lamb attempted to jump the fence in a place we had recently repaired and re-raised. She made a horrible mess of her leg. If it had been her lower leg I could maybe, just maybe, have seen splint it and leaving her to it, but , no, it was her femur and a compound fracture at that. Sent her to the butcher.... OF COURSE it was a nice looking ewe lamb with a name ( a little ironically it was Floppy). I did keep her hide which leads me to my next topic. 

I have attempted my first try at tanning. I tanned this lamb and a ewe who bloated this springs pelts. I used a method which was found, of course, online. This was the quickest and easiest sounding method. Two things which were a must with school sneaking up on me. It included salt water, battery acid, and bran. I did the actual tanning yesterday and they are looking pretty good. At least the actual hid side is. They may or may not have been stolen by my dogs a couple of times. The wool is a bit of a mess. I'll try to post photos. 

The turkeys are growing like weeds. I have one hen who should hatch another batch soon and Momma turkey has actually left to set on another nest. A buyer is coming buy this weekend to buy a couple. My assortment package from Porter's arrived the first week of July. I lost about 7 of them in the first 3 days but the falls more on me than anything else. I'm left with 4 Sweetgrass, 2 pencilled palms ( i think lavender, I have the list somewhere), 1 chocolate palm ( those numbers could be flip flopped -pretty identical right now), 4 chocolates, and 3 blacks. They are sweethearts and doing well. 

I found a pretty fantastic apartment in a fantastic locale. I'm pretty tickled. My land lady even lowered the rent a smidgeon for me! Oddly my dad knows the land lord ( father/daughter pair) who is a retired lawyer. In any case I move in for good ( I've been renting,just have "moved" moved in) in two weeks for school. 

Fair is next week. We don't have open livestock classes so I think I will just enter photography and floral.

Well that looks like too much so Iwill hold off.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 8, 2014)

Not a ton to report. 
School has started so life is crazy again. We got our hay delivered. There was of course down pours around the time it was swathed. It made my dad laugh because they gave us the nice unrained on hay and gave the rained on stuff the other neighbor. 

I sold the 9 turkey youngsters for a tidy $20 a piece. The sheep are doing OK. Our oldest ram must have had the stuffing knocked out of him because he has been limping around. I checked his hooves and they are all fine. He is pretty stiff but getting better. We had a wether drop dead last night. No clue as to why. Our guess is he got rammed judging on how his head was laying. There is also a chance of bloat since we did just start giving them some hay. We got bloat blocks just in case. My last but not likely guess is worms. We typically check fall and spring to see if anybody needs to be wormed. I'm moving my check up just incase

I've started volunteering at the zoo again. I've gotten to work around the zebras and warty pigs along with my other section. I have also signed up to be a humane society volunteer.


----------



## JakeM (Sep 15, 2014)

Your zoo gig sounds amazing! I'd love to able to be in your position where a zoo is that close.

You seem to have a lot of bloat issues, so I say to you, Good Luck!


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 18, 2014)

The zoo is pretty great and I am super lucky it is close by.  As for the bloat we haven't had too many issues just weird, odd ball, what in the heck happened issues. We've had a group of ewes bust in to a coop and eat 50-100 lbs of corn and then a group that bloated on cheat grass ( which is unheard of in our area). After going home this weekend I am 90% certain the weather got in between two of the rams when they were going at it. It's the start of breeding season for us and they are acting like idiots.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 23, 2014)

Ruby the yow (dzo) was as fat as can be. We were pretty certain she would end up as tri-tip since she never showed udder development. She is huge compared to the yaks and isn't afraid to throw her size around for food, or if the bulls have pissed her off. If she had horns she would rule the world. 
Today my dad called asking what I think we should do about Ruby. He's been jokingly dropping butcher comments all summer. I've suggested we go find her a regular boyfriend. When he called I admitted we should butcher her since she hadn't calved at almost 3 years old, but I really didn't want to since she is such a character. She is the "guard" of the pasture and bellows at everything!

Ruby has finally come through and had a calf today. Pitch black and she is taking care of it. That's all I know since they just found it. More to come later.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, that calf appears to be a heifer. Ruby was being a good momma and wasn't too interested in letting us touch her. She would tolerate my dad standing near her but didn't want him to touch her. I suspect she only put up with that much because she was hungry.  This calf is 3/4 yak and is almost if not a little bigger than our 2 month old yak heifer. 

In other news I attended a herpetology lecture this weekend. This must be prefaced by saying I HATE snakes. They make me cry and run away screaming.  The first thing they did in the class was let a 11.5 ft albino boa constrictor named James out. James was free to roam the class room for the entire day. He spent a good chunk of time under my chair. You would all be proud. I didn't cry and I didn't run. Although, I almost did when he expressed interest in checking out my lap. It was a fool proof way to keep an 8:30 Saturday morning class awake. I also saw Caymens, numerous smaller snakes, turtles, lizards, and pythons. On Sunday they just started handing out snakes as they presented them. I chose not to hold any although I did move a snake when it crawled behind on of the other students backs, which was more than enough for me. The also handed out a couple of ball pythons. 

The class was great and really pushed not fearing snakes. About half of the class was in the same boat as me. They actually brought in a rattlesnake which they placed in a tube of some sort so we were able to view up close and touch. It didn't rattle at all which is pretty typical in the wild apparently. They stated that for every 1 rattle snake you see there are 10 more you don't. I guess dry bites are very typical as well. They said that a while back a teenager on a field trip found a rattle snake placed it in a paper bag, he got it out several times to show friends, and eventually got bit and even then it was a dry bite. 

the best comparison I heard though was if you grabbed a wild squirrel or raccoon would they put up with what snakes will when you grab them? Not that I ever will but still


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 23, 2014)

[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 25, 2014)

Congrats on the calf!  And you did awesome at the class - I love snakes, but if it had been a class on spiders and they let a tarantula loose in the room, I would have left!


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 1, 2014)

Spiders I can live with!


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 1, 2014)

Well I think I am on my Grammie's "list". On Thursday I tricked her to going to the airport with me. Little did she know we were there to pick up an my aunt and great aunt who flew in from Colorado for Grammie's 90th birthday. My uncle from Utah also snuck up although he got in earlier in the day. 8 of my dad's 10 siblings were able to make it for the party. All three of my Grammie's living siblings made it as well (79,86,and 91!). We had a big dinner Friday night. 

On Saturday I was suppose to drive the Seniors down to my house ( all of them were born and raised in my hometown). As I was pulling up the back seats of the minivan my back gave out! Instant and terrible pain! I ended up riding down with my dad. After I realized I couldn't walk he took me into the ER. After a massive shot of anti-inflammatory something-or- another and two prescriptions I was good to go. They think I either pulled some muscles or tore some ligaments. In any case I feel fine now....Pretty sad when the two 90 year olds are moving better than the 20 year old. 

The yak calves are doing well. Little delinquents know how to crawl out of the feed lot via the feed bunks. They've been having fun climbing the hay stacks and causing their mommas grief. The new calf is named Tuesday and she is also full of the business. Ruby is still a very protective momma.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, per usual, the sheep have been getting out. I think we would almost be better kicking them out of the pasture and telling them they aren't allowed in there. Then they would be bound and determined to get in. Their escape hatch is somewhere in the old fencing. We'll probably just put up our lambing area and lock them in for winter. 

I'm going to try to get 3 rams up for sale in next week. I don't know if I will sell Black Ram but I'm thinking about it. I also have a wether whose rear end is just covered in manure. I suspect it is a lamb from this spring whose tail had "webbing" and folds of extra skin.  I'm going to try to sheer it next week end.Him and the rest of the butcher lambs will be separated, wormed, and fattened over the next couple of weeks. I also want to get my turkeys penned ( probably won't happen).

I found a spinning class my mom and I are going to take in a couple of weeks which should be fun.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 29, 2014)

Let us know how the spinning class goes.  That's something I've been interested in, but haven't had a chance to try.  Be sure to include pics!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 6, 2014)

Not a whole lot going on. Classes are going well just got a 96% on a bio test and expect to make it out with a low A / high B. 

My work study job starts next week. I'll be working for a lab on campus trapping and tagging kestrels. I mainly just work Sundays during the semester because of my schedule. I do get time off for Christmas and Thanksgiving. The main bulk of my hours will come from winter break.

Mom and I have the spinning class on Saturday. I'll let you all know how it goes. 

The livestock are all well. Turkeys are still trotting, sheep are still baa-ing, and the yaks are still....yakking?
I'm still trying to get some rams up for sale but it probably wont happen until Thanksgiving. There's one ( Black Ram) who logically I think I should post but my dad wants to keep. 

My dad ( me too) have a slight dream of turning out a black ram with good ramboulliet horns. A few more generations and I think we will have it. Black Ram actually has horns...Just slightly satanical looking ones. My mom says he's a bit nightmare-ish to look at...I call him Hellboy when I see him...

My dad also argues that nobody is going to purchase a black ram...Which might be true....He also says that if we're going to keep any extra rams we're going to keep a novelty ....and lastly, his trump card, we'll end up keeping him just because he says so. 

I might have the sheep brains but what goes down is really up to him.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Nov 7, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> The livestock are all well. Turkeys are still trotting, sheep are still baa-ing, and the yaks are still....yakking?



Love it!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 7, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> Love it!


Well, they're quite animals. We never quite know what they are up too


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 9, 2014)

Well the spinning class was marvelous. There was 4 counting my mom and I. We got to try out a variety of wheels and handle different fibers. For my first try my yarns not half bad. 

A wheel is in my future. I found the double treadle wheels much, much easier to operate. The one I used the most was the Louet Julia, but it's pretty expensive and not quite the look I like. The other wheel I am thinking about is the Kromski Minstrel. I plan on going back and trying out some other wheels. The people there are incredibly friendly and passionate about getting people started. They also rent wheels out for about $25/wk. 

I was amazed how much yarn you can make from so little wool! I made about 20 yrds of double ply from practically nothing. 

I've tried spinning with a drop spindle before but found the wheel soooooo much easier. 

I'll try to upload my yarn pic. later.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 10, 2014)

Here is my yarn. Ugly but, hey, I made it  !




I dropped it off at my Grammies yesterday and she is going to knit it into a wash cloth for me. I could knit it myself but A) I'm not a great knitter, B) I'm too lazy/busy, and C) it will be more special if she does it. 

One of my cousins is giving her masters defense on Wednesday so I'm going to take my grammie out for lunch and then we will go to her denfense.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 13, 2014)

Glad you had such a great time at your spinning!  Your first yarn looks a lot like mine, except mine is all one color and yours is nice and colorful.  Such a nice plan to have your grammie knit it for you, too.

I've never tried a double-treadle wheel, maybe I shouldn't till I can afford one!  I started with a drop spindle, and it just seemed so tedious.  I like a wheel better, too.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 13, 2014)

I never got the hang of the drop spindle at all. The place I was at also showed us a navajo spindle which looked easier than the drop spindle. 

I prefer the double treadle since the movements felt much more natural. With the single I actually spent most my time staring at my foot making certain my timing was right. With the double I could slow down and speed up with out thinking about it, a lot like riding a bike.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 13, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> I prefer the double treadle since the movements felt much more natural. With the single I actually spent most my time staring at my foot making certain my timing was right. With the double I could slow down and speed up with out thinking about it, a lot like riding a bike.



That sounds really nice!  With my wheel, I spent awhile each evening for about a week, just working the treadle without any fiber on it, till I could keep the wheel going somewhat steadily in the correct direction (I did a lot of 'staring at my foot' lol).  That helped, but adding fiber made it more difficult all over again.  I gradually got better, then when I finally plied for the first time, I had to figure out how to make the wheel spin in the *other* direction!

My wheel is an older one off craigslist, and I like it, but I know I'll want another one someday for when I get serious about spinning in quantity.  I've been thinking of the features I'd want it to have, sounds like I may be adding double treadle to the list.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 14, 2014)

6-8 inches of snow today. My university canceled classes until noon. My sisters college declared a snow day. 

My lab's field season starts on Sunday.... and all of my heavy duty winter stuff is at home
So my mom and dad are bringing it to me! I woke up and they were a half hour a way. Snow and crappy roads don't scare my daddy.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 19, 2014)

Not much to report....Below freezing weather has been on going. I think we are suppose to get above freezing sometime this weekend. 

I practiced spinning again on Saturday and I think I've settled on the Kromski Minstrel for a spinning wheel. The shop I go to is super supportive and told me to feel free to keep practicing on their wheels. They don't want them just sitting. They also provided me with roving to practice with. 

The sheep and yaks are doing well. The cold never bothered them any way . 
The calves the the guards of the herd since they can escape the feedlot. They like to have stand offs with the dogs. Now that the sheep are back at the house they like to cross the road  and have stand offs with them through the fence. They have a very strong sense of what belongs and what doesn't. They also like to climb the hay stacks. We'll be squaring them off so they cant do that anymore since it is pretty high. 

I've started work in one of the labs on campus. I worked for one of the professors grad students this summer and they liked me so they're keeping me around . I'm helping with a study on birds of prey. Just surveys thus far but we'll get to trap and tag some pretty soon. 

Yesterday, was also the best day ever! I was double checking my work study when all of the sudden I found out I had been awarded a $1500 scholarship back in September. It couldn't have come at a better time since I was looking at my tuition for next semester and .


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 20, 2014)

your spinning looks very nice!  We are still working on getting the hang of spinning, we started with a drop spindle and are now practicing on a wheel- we went with the Ashford Kiwi II- double treadle.  It does take practice to get the hang of spinning so we are going slow..


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 20, 2014)

Good work on your classes!  Keep it up.  The spinning sounds so fun.  I wish I had been a bit more "responsible"  when I was in college.  There is so much stuff I could have done but now don't have the time for.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 22, 2014)

I just finished spinning up a whole 1.5 lb Shetland fleece. I got 1,300 yrds or so and it is so soft. It was my first big spinning project, I tend to start spinning and then get distracted and move on to another project. I used my single treadle Louet and just about killed my ankle. I wish that I had used the double treadle Louet, but it is broken at the moment. 

Spinning is very relaxing when you get the hang of it. Also, make sure you really like the wheel before you buy it. Everybody likes different things. Personally, I like double treadle Louets and Lendrums.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 22, 2014)

The double treadle Louet I used was great but I felt like I was more consistent on the Kromski.

The one thing I never really grasped was how much yarn you get from a fleece. Blew my mind.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 22, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> The one thing I never really grasped was how much yarn you get from a fleece. Blew my mind.



A lot depends on how thick you spin the yarn. I was spinning my fleece pretty fine so I got a lot more yardage than if I was spinning a bulkier yarn. I'm kind of proud of this project. The fleece is from my Shetland ram, my little sister sheared it, and I washed, carded, and spun it. Now I'm trying to decide what to make. I'm thinking a shawl and maybe a beret to match if I have enough.

My next spinning project will probably be for my sister. She's making a wool outfit for the fairs next year and she wants to make something from one of her sheep. I told her I would spin the yarn for her.

I've found that each fleece (and type of fiber) has a mind of it's own and wants to be spun differently. The Shetland fleece was soft and fine and wanted to be spun into a fine yarn.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 30, 2014)

Hope everyone had a lovely Thanksgiving!
I had a great couple of days at home. Built our smaller pen for lambing but mainly just lazed around. I completely ignored the fact I have 2 test this week, but it'll be fine.

My birthday is on Friday and I have a sneaking suspicion I'm getting a spinning wheel ( that or it is coming for Christmas)...Lets just say my mom isn't very sneaky when trying to get gift information ( "Hey, what was that wheel you liked? What color do you like?"). My dad is the sneaky gifter not mom. 
I found a floor loom for sale on craigslist for $200, which I understand to be insanely cheap even if it needs repairs.  It's about a 4 hour drive from here but my dad and I are going to go get it.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 1, 2014)

That sounds like a cool birthday present!  The floor loom sounds neat too...you'll have to post some pictures.  Have a great birthday week


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 1, 2014)

@BrownSheep - keep watching craigslist, even if you get that loom.  One of my best CL finds was a floor loom that'll weave about 36 inch wide fabric.  No name brand, but well built, in good working condition, 4 harness, 6 treadle.  AND the seller delivered it AND gave me a book on handweaving - for only (drum roll) $100!  PLUS it's even warped and only partially woven, so I can play around with some weaving before having to warp it again!  Yes I was so happy to get that loom  

Anyway, keep checking CL - I click 'all for sale' and search for fiber stuff there.  My loom, spinning wheel and drum carder have all come from CL.  Come to think of it, so did my sheep! LOL


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 1, 2014)

norseofcourse said:


> @BrownSheep - keep watching craigslist, even if you get that loom.  One of my best CL finds was a floor loom that'll weave about 36 inch wide fabric.  No name brand, but well built, in good working condition, 4 harness, 6 treadle.  AND the seller delivered it AND gave me a book on handweaving - for only (drum roll) $100!  PLUS it's even warped and only partially woven, so I can play around with some weaving before having to warp it again!  Yes I was so happy to get that loom
> 
> Anyway, keep checking CL - I click 'all for sale' and search for fiber stuff there.  My loom, spinning wheel and drum carder have all come from CL.  Come to think of it, so did my sheep! LOL


Hahah My family calls Craigslist the Hannah Home Shopping Network.
That sounds great!
I don't really know much about looms and the sort so I can only say it looks like its in good shape. Another forum said they think it is a countermarch. The woman I'm buying it from said she actually purchased it for her self but just doesn't have any space for it and it should be good to go.

She estimated it from be the 30's- 40's- here is the link.  http://eastoregon.craigslist.org/art/4767175301.html

Even better news is two of my uncles are going to be making the drive for me. I'll be paying their gas but I am sooooo happy not to have to take the time to do drive there.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, my spinning wheel did appear for my birthday 



I've already made a little skein of yarn of about 52 yards. I have drafting down but need to work on my twist.



I'm in the process of knitting it into a headband ear warmer thing.


 
My dad said he was going to take it home until Christmas break and now I'm wishing he would have. It's dead week and all I want to do is play with it!

We had out first lambs born the 4th. Two white twins rams with a black first time mama that didn't want them . My aunt is bottle raising them in her house (diapers!) until we leave for Christmas break. At 2 days old they weighed 7 and 8 pounds.




I've taken our loom in to be cleaned and re-oiled. If it needs any repairs they'll get me quotes. My wonderful uncles wouldn't even take gas money for it. I did make them some cookies for the 4 hour drive ( one way).


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 9, 2014)

Your wheel is beautiful!  I like the uprights, they're such space savers.  And extra bobbins, and it's double-treadle - very nice!!  Candy cane yarn, perfect for the season 

Congrats on the lambs, and I hope the loom doesn't take much to get it working.  Your uncles are so sweet to go get it for you.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 14, 2014)

Two more lambs this week. Ewes who are doing well. The twin ram lambs however are not doing so well. One died and one is heading in that direction. Just failure to thrives. 

We've started trapping birds at work and it is AWESOME. We are trapping American Kestrels and they are beautiful! Today we got three birds. Two were pretty relaxed but the last one was ferocious! He nailed us with his talons and snapped. I just got his talons which are _sharp. _My poor partner got bit which looked way worst. 
We would have gotten a 4th but a hawk came in on the trap which is a big no-no since they can fly off with them. 

Finals start tomorrow   but I am ready to be done.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the lambs 

Good luck on the finals!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 16, 2014)

So sorry about the lambs.  I guess that is why the momma didn't want them.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello!

I'm currently on break from school but still working my job with a lab on campus trapping kestrels....It is amazing. I encourage you to look them up if you aren't familiar with them. They are marvelous little birds. Although a little vicious  on my poor fingers.

We are still lambing. We have lost four counting the twins from before. We have 15 living ones who are doing pretty well. The cold has been a huge challenge. We've had a couple develop aural hematomas due to frost bite. They should be fine though. We do have a heat lamp and  a lot of straw( inside and out) available. The yaks are fine. Cold? What cold?The calves still escape the feedlot. They don't give a flying toot about humans and looooove to harass the dogs. 

I've worked on spinning quite a bit and feel pretty accomplished. Although, there is still a lot of room for improvement. I spun my first "pretty" BFL roving and boy, was it nicer than the Mauche stuff I had started with. 






I've just done a basic headband/ ear warmer with it. 


.
I have three more rovings coming in from etsy. It has really given me the itch to get my sheep sheared. Alas, another couple of months to go. The loom is still being rehabbed and I don't think my mom knows about it.  I've signed us up for a class so we actually will know kinda how to use it. She does know about the class. She asked my dad if he could really afford to send me to a weaving class since he sent me to a spinning class and ended up buying a wheel. 

Im currently teaching myself to knit a hat using some store bought stuff.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 4, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> I've found that each fleece (and type of fiber) has a mind of it's own and wants to be spun differently. The Shetland fleece was soft and fine and wanted to be spun into a fine yarn.



I learned this recently. I spun some little 2 once samples I got at the spinning class of Merino and  bamboo or silk. That stuff just wanted to be dental floss, it really did. I struggled to keep it thicker.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 9, 2015)

Well something bad happened today and it has plunged me into a little depression. 
Apparently, school starts on monday...I had assumed it started on the 20th following MLK day like usual....I guess not! I'm glad my co-worker mentioned it but it does bum me out. Especially since I thought I would have this entire upcoming week at home.  Now, I'm rushing around trying to get my crap together for Monday. 

Not a whole lot to report on the animal front. 

Work is going well. Catching and banding. Tomorrow I have to be in at 4:30 am since we are going to try to catch some snoozing in the nest boxes. We don't actually know if they utilize the nest boxes outside of breeding season so we may very well strike out. The professor who employs us sent us an email entitled Surprize! at 2 this afternoon informing us  .

I don't want to get up that early.
I don't want to go to school.
I wanna go home!  

Sigh, I'll have to get a bunch of banding, tagging, and vaccinating done next weekend...Long distance farming isn't for wussies.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 12, 2015)

Something not so funny happened today. 
Yesterday, I got up to go to work at 4:30 am. I backed out of my parking space and my break squealed which is pretty normal for them. Then I realized it wasn't my breaks. I left about a 8 inch by 4 inch scratch on my neighbor's car. I left a note and went to work. My neighbor's were pretty cool about it and were mostly grateful I took responsibility and am going to pay for. Especially, since there is no damage on my car and most people would have just left it.  I'm just going to pay out of pocket since I don't want it to screw with my parents insurance. 

Here's the funny not so funny part. 

Today my sister and I went to Walmart. In separate cars since we would be headed different places after. I pulled in to a parking spot and she followed. As she pulled down the "lane" somebody backed out of their spot incredibly fast. Luckily she so it and slammed on her acceleration. If she hadn't they would have hit her driver's side door. As it is they took off her rear bumper. 

First thing they said was " We should just walk away it will be better for both of us." .....Uh, no it won't. The guy didn't have insurance and ran into the store as soon as my sister got his name and phone number. My uncle and my aunt came and helped us attach the bumper well enough until she can get it into get repaired.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 12, 2015)

That sucks.. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 12, 2015)

bummer, sorry to hear


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 12, 2015)

Bad luck.... ugh!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 12, 2015)

Incredibly bad luck, but it is wrapping up ok.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm in a bit of a conundrum. Not a bad conundrum but I just don't know what I should do.
I plan on applying to vet school this fall. I don't have any experience in an actual veterinary clinic which is pretty critical. My vet at home has offered to let me work there this summer.
It would mostly likely be part time and minimum wage.

The professor I currently work for has encouraged me to apply for a summer research experience. It would be studying raptors and most likely kestrels since that is what I work with  now. It would run for 10 weeks and pays more than what I would make at the vets all summer. 

It would be hands on with the birds and would still be valuable experience for vet school. My professor is great at finding research conferences to send us to ( She's already sent/sending me to 4) so I would most likely present my project over the next year. 

Dad says work at the vets. 
Mom says do the research. 
I'm going to talk to my adviser Thursday and see what he thinks. If I am still muddled I'm going to call my vet and ask his opinion since he's always been very straight forward with helping me.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 20, 2015)

What schools are you thinking of applying to? My best friend started vet school last fall. She applied to many schools and got accepted to the University of Glasgow. Yes, that is Glasgow, Scotland.

I know that vet school like to see lots of stuff like work at vet clinics, but I bet your research would be a plus too. A couple years ago, when my friend first applied to schools, she got an interview with Glasgow. She didn't get in, but was put on the wait list. She asked what she could do to make herself a more appealing candidate, they told her she needed more diversity on her resume. She had done a lot with large animal vets, but not a lot with small animals. She worked on that over the next year and got in this time.

Can you find vets that will let you volunteer in their offices or let you ride along on farm calls on top of doing the research?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 20, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> What schools are you thinking of applying to? My best friend started vet school last fall. She applied to many schools and got accepted to the University of Glasgow. Yes, that is Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> I know that vet school like to see lots of stuff like work at vet clinics, but I bet your research would be a plus too. A couple years ago, when my friend first applied to schools, she got an interview with Glasgow. She didn't get in, but was put on the wait list. She asked what she could do to make herself a more appealing candidate, they told her she needed more diversity on her resume. She had done a lot with large animal vets, but not a lot with small animals. She worked on that over the next year and got in this time.
> 
> Can you find vets that will let you volunteer in their offices or let you ride along on farm calls on top of doing the research?



I'm mainly looking at the Utah State, Washington, Oregon...but plan on applying wide and far. 
If I do decide to go the research route my back up plan is to find a place that will let me volunteer on saturdays.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2015)

Do the research-  it will make you stand out.  Everyone applying to vet school worked in a vet's office, very few will have any research experience and even fewer will have any experience with birds of any kind.  Volunteer on Saturday's with a vet, my vet usually brings a high school student with him when he comes to my farm.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 22, 2015)

That's kind of what I am leaning towards. I've applied to the program but there still isn't a garuntee that I'll get it. The program ends in July so I would still have a month or so to work at my vets.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2015)

I saw you are applying to Washington.  My ex's dad has a ton of contacts at the vet school at WA State in Pullman.  He taught at the med school there and UI across the border in Moscow.  Unfortunately, my ex and I had a falling out and we haven't spoken in awhile.  I feel bad, I wish I could help.  Good luck! Don;t limit yourself to the west.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 22, 2015)

jodief100 said:


> Do the research-  it will make you stand out.  Everyone applying to vet school worked in a vet's office, very few will have any research experience and even fewer will have any experience with birds of any kind.  Volunteer on Saturday's with a vet, my vet usually brings a high school student with him when he comes to my farm.


I agree


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 22, 2015)

jodief100 said:


> I saw you are applying to Washington.  My ex's dad has a ton of contacts at the vet school at WA State in Pullman.  He taught at the med school there and UI across the border in Moscow.  Unfortunately, my ex and I had a falling out and we haven't spoken in awhile.  I feel bad, I wish I could help.  Good luck! Don;t limit yourself to the west.


I agree with this too 
Many schools like to admit students from diferent geographic regions
Definitely check out NC State


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 23, 2015)

Ah thanks guys  !


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 26, 2015)

Not a whole lot going on but there really never is during the school year. 

We are pretty much done lambing with one left to go. Some of the yearling ewes might be in lamb for May babies but we'll see when we get there....Can you tell we don't have a lot of control with the lambings?

This last year has been a complete fence-o-rama for us. This included taking down and putting up acres and acres of fence. Some of it was new and some of it was re-fenced. Our fences were all close to 80-90 years old and probably older. We lost a lot of our handling facilities in the process ( will be rebuilt this spring). Meaning we had no place to put our 5 rams ( down to 3 ) let alone a way to sort them out. Sadly, our agressive ( depending on the day) Henry is the easiest of the rams to handle without catch pens. Eli is over 300 lb, his head hits my shoulder and, as mannerly as he is, he panics during sortings ( not fun and not safe!). Black ram is smaller ( roughly around 200lbs) and still isn't fun to handle but we're pretty evenly matched.  

We had babies born starting on December 4th, a full two months a head of usual and I suspect some of the early lambing ewes have bred back already. That isn't a huge issue seeing as they are in good condition now and we don't plan on lamb next year until April or May.

To end my rambling rant I merely ment to say it frusterates the bejeebies out of me to have to such little control over my sheep! I won't be complaining (much...I won't work through lunch! You can't make me! ) when it comes time to rebuild our chutes.

Anywho moving on.

My summer plans are still in formation and I don't have anythign to share as of yet....Except one of my H.S. friends is planning a post-21 trip to Las Vegas . It sounds like it would be me, her mom, a couple of college friends, and our other best friend from high school. The other friend and I are both no-so Vegas-y...It would probably end up with them drunk, mom included,  and us babysitting. There would probably several activities I wouldn't be comfortable with and I don't drink or really gamble ( if I lose money it may aswell be on livestock or ice cream!) She wants to go for 4-5 days which I really don't think I can swing...Finacially, I could probably hack it. I'm only mildly ashamed to say my parents cover a lot of my expenses as my dad has a no working during school policy...an exception made for my research gig....But I don't want to ask for 5 days off from an employer when I know I will have a couple of weekend family things I'll need time off for.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm still at school, well my apartment, this weekend. I generally try to go home. Theres just so much more stuff to do at home than in the largest city in my state . 

I'm taking the GRE tomorrow. I will still probably take it at least one more time. I've been studying for the past week and right now all I want to do is spin or knit!

I've been pondering what a wonderful, amazing thing the internet is. It truely enables to people to connect with those they otherwise wouldn't. Just look at this forum. The likelihood of me meeting any of you in the real world is slim. Even those of us who do live close to one another most likely wouldn't meet eachother. 

On Instagram I interact with shepherds in Europe and other "fiber artists" across the globe...and it really just blows my mind.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 28, 2015)

So, GRE take one is complete. All in all, not bad! I compared my scores with average vet school gre interance scores and they are pretty much at or right above average . I ran out of time on the math sections. For the math sections it wasn't so much do the math (no time!) but know the theory so you can look at it and just know the answer. So, I'll be brushing up on my concepts. Seeing as the last math class I took was two years ago there is quite a bit to brush up on. 

I'll be taking it agian but it's nice to know I'm still playing ball.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 1, 2015)

Glad to hear the test went well!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 1, 2015)

Good job on GRE
That's a tough test


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks guys! 

It was a bit of a mind melter. 4 hours of staring at a computer screen


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, I'm lined out to work at my vets this summer. I can't say how much I love my vets. They are continously gathering vet school advice through their contacts at different univerisities for me. A vet student from Purdue just wrapped up his time with them. Apparently, Purdue love Idaho kids. 

Any body in Indiana?


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, it is officially spring. We had the first chick hatch today. The hen then promptly left the rest of the eggs only to run over and start bashing them when I went over to get the chick who was stuck in a crack. 

The chick in the egg she attacked is still alive and in the shell. I put the eggs in the incubator. Psycho hen is on my list. What a dummy. 

On of my toms has a swollen foot ( not bumble foot) and his beak looks a little weird. I have my mom hunting for some poultry meds since I couldn't find any in my stash.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 19, 2015)

My sheep are suicidal little turds. They busted down a panel to get into the new growth grass. Luckily, I arrived home pretty soon after. They are all herded back in and have a bloat block to munch on.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope the sheep are doing better.  My goats have been difficult to contain since the grass started growing.  They mowed down the little they had fast and I am trying to wait until we get a foot of growth to move them. 

Good luck with vet school.  I live near Indiana but don't have any contacts at Perdue anymore.  Try Morehead in KY.  That's where my vet went.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 25, 2015)

They're all good and actually out on pasture. The bloat block has preventative meds so after a couple of days they were good to go.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 26, 2015)

Just need to vent for a moment. 

My STUPID sister. 
This morning our neighbor came down to us our yak calves were down (1 mile or so) at their place. It's spring break so we were both sleeping in. I hop up, throw on some clothes (first things I could find,I looked ridiculous), and head down to deal with it. She rolled over and went back to sleep and then got pissy when I asked my mom to get her (40 minutes later)

Said she would help me sort sheep, but then leaves to go shopping. Not a big deal we'll do it when she gets back. In the mean time I get the sheep in to the sorting pens, separate out the rams, and sort about a third of them. She gets home and I ask for her to help me. "You're always bossing me around! You never say please!"...well I did say "Can you help me with the sheep ?" not exacty rude... Says she'll be out in 20 min....That'll be fine....Never comes out. Dad eventually gets home and helps me. 

Dad asks for help moving the rams and possibly getting a bull calf that is still in the neighbor's feild. She asks to say put. I have a bum knee from dealing with sheep earlier ( pushed it backwards) but go help.

Mom and my aunt (her visiting twin) calls the house from town to say they are going to visit an uncle and to come join them. The brat picks up and goes without asking if I want to come...I'm still outside with the sheep. Super close to the house. 

All of break my mom has been asking me to do all these chores and hasn't asked her to do a thing (literally)...Neither understands why I'm annoyed about that. 

My sister goes to a private college and has the habit of being a stuck up know it all. That may sound harsh but even my dad has called her out on it...

Now, she can't understand why I'm mad with her.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, she made it up today. 
My knee was BAD today so I did very little of use. She helped me a lot.

We went to our vet to get our male Saint's ears cleaned as they are infected, again. After we got home he called to let me know he called Colorado state to check pre-reqs and want to know if I'm lined up to take biochemistry.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 8, 2015)

I went to a necropsy clinic today with the fish and game state vet. He only had a couple of specimens so we brought our own. 
I actually took a stillborn lamb that I found last week. We ended lambing about 6 or  7 weeks ago so it was a real shocker. It was a tiny lamb. A little smaller than half the size of a regular lamb.  Mom was a smaller yearling ewe. 

There was seven of us and only 6 specimens so I shared the lamb with another girl. There was also a bunny ( pygmy or adolecent...The bag wasn't labeled when she took it from the freezer at school), two robins, a ground squirrel, and a RIPE rock chuck. 

The lamb mainly served as a comparison of a "healthy" sample . 

I did learn the lamb did breath at one point but its lungs never fully expanded. Vet and I figured that it got a sniff as the nose exited the vagina but it died before being fully delivered. We figured the ewe didn't have a whole lot of nutrition the rear end of her pregnancy. Not too surprising as we switched to some feeder hay about 4-5 weeks ago. It is still alfalfa but not as good as our usual stuff. She is also a smaller ewe who probably couldn't compete against the older sheep. It kind of bugged me but the ewe looks to be in good condition so there is really only so much I can do.
  The lamb also had a good amount of fat around the heart and kidneys. 
I asked if it was possible if the ewe was butted and he said it was possible. 

I really enjoyed this clinic and the vet also geared stuff towards livestock even though he is a wildlife vet. I might be doing home necropsies in the future now that I have a better idea of what I'm doing


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 16, 2015)

I one of my turkeys hatched out 9 poults this week. It was originally 11 but she lost two by most likely sitting on them. About half are chocolate phenotypes. They could be genotypes as well since I have quite a few chocolate toms. And the other half are phenotypically black with some chocolate genes in there.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, I'm throughly annoyed with the hen. She is down to 2 chicks. She either steps on them or doesn't keep them under her. It is her first hatch so I'm trying not to be too furious.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 19, 2015)

Ahhh, that's a shame.  Maybe consider pulling them?   Good luck with the last two- hope they make it!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 19, 2015)

sorry to hear about the turkey chicks, I agree with @frustratedearthmother


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 22, 2015)

The clinic sounded really interesting.  I would love to be able to do something like that.  Sorry about the poults.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 27, 2015)

Luckily she has kept those two poults alive. Pulling them wasn't really an option since I'm not home. 

I am, however, in the two week countdown with school. Dead week this week, finals next week, and then I'm done! 

I talked with the vet this morning and I'll be starting the 11th and working mornings. 7:30- to 12-3 ish. His words not mine. I  think it just depends on when the morning schedule ends up ending. I'm pretty excited.

Another student stopped me today to ask advice about vet school aplications and the like. At first I felt like saying "honey if your asking me you really are in trouble" but the more she asked and the more I was able to answer I realised I do have a fairly good grasp on it. 

I'm looking for AI classes. I found a couple earlier in the year but of course during school. All of the classes I've seen are 3-5 days and include the oppertunity to be certified. I'm not really looking at AI as a career path but just another handy skill to slap on my resume`.

Us college kids are all about building up resume`s.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 2, 2015)

Almost done with school! None of my finals are cummalative thank goodness! Thanks to that I'm not overly stressed about this up coming week. 

I'll be home Wednesday which I'm excited about. I need to get my sheep sheared, and my yaks combed, and so much more. 

One of my cousins is coming from Washington to get a little starting herd in June. I think its a little crazy to drive all the way down here for them but prehaps there just aren't too many (wool) sheep available in Washington. When I posted my rams on craigslist I had 3 people from Washington call interested in them. 

I'm working on getting us registered with the International Yak Association. One of the other yak ranchs in the area is bringing in a lady for a workshop in June that I'm hoping to go to. I'll probably have to get work off but I don't think that should be a problem.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 7, 2015)

I'm out of school for summer, hallelujah!

Wen't to bed at 1 a.m. work up at 5:30 am with the sun in my window. Sheep started baa-ing at 6 so I went outside. I noticed one of the turkey hens who had hatched 2 chicks yesterday was out and about. SHOOT! Usually, I have a day or two before they try to leave the nest. 

She of course lost the two babies. I went in to check two other hens. And one was dead! Stupid raccoons got her and all but 2 of her eggs. I'm still deciding if I want to wage war with them or not. They typically don't cause problems. 

I couldn't take anymore turkey heartbreak today so I took the chicks from the other hen ( hatched 5 the day before) and put all of the eggs in the incubator. So, I have 5 poults and about 30 eggs in the incubator. I don't think they'll hatch but we'll see. 

The yak calves relized that they could get into the feild surrounded by the electric fence where the sheep are. They started chasing them ( What fun!). Go the calves out and checked on Princess. 

If you remember Princess the lamb is the one who snapped her femur back in March. She just got back yesterday from my aunts and has a noticable limp. So I was afraid she got trampled or caught up by the calves. She is fine though. 

She was pretty pampered at my aunt's. Laying down and standing up made her uncomfortable so they picked her up and layed her down for her . So, she experiencing some tough love here. I thinking using her legs will help resolve her limp. 

The chick I told you about is still a sheep. It's name ( besides sheep chicken) is Chicky Ba Ba. It grazes with them, sleeps on them, and runs away with yaks with them.  When we told my mom about the yak calf hordes that attacked the first thing she asked about was Princess and Sheep Chicken.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 7, 2015)

Sorry about the turkey losses  

Glad Princess is doing so well, and I think we need pictures of Sheep Chicken!!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 10, 2015)

I have extremely exciting news. The hen that was killed only had two eggs that weren't eaten, hauled off, or damaged. I wasn't certain how long they had been left out in the COLD air, but I put them in the incubator anyways. 

I know one for certain is alive and doing well! Lots of movement tonight! It should be pretty close to hatching. The hen had been down there close to full term and the chick in one of the cracked open egg was essentially fully formed.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 10, 2015)

Hope it hatches


----------



## BrownSheep (May 11, 2015)

It's starting!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 20, 2015)

It did hatch!

Unfortunately, I lost another nesting turkey hen and sheep chicken to the dang racoons. I'm planning revenge. 

I started work at the vet clinic last week. It is really great! I've learned a lot and am enjoying it. This week I've been going in at 5 am and getting off between noon and two.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 20, 2015)

I'm sorry about your losses, especially sheep chicken


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 20, 2015)

So sorry to hear


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, hi there.

I've been busy busy busy the past couple of months. I'll give you a bit of a run down.

I started working for a local vet back in May.
We had 5 yak calves born this year (2h/3b)
I applied to vet school. 
Got a 2nd loom ( I haven't woven anything yet)
rams were bad and broke down gates repeatedly in July to be with the girls. So we will be lambing early again. 
More recently-

Thursday I arrived home to an escaped yak calf with a compound fracture above her fetlock. We took her to my boss ( a small animal vet ) who stitched her up and set the bone. She is in a splint for now but if all goes well she will get a cast on Thursday. From how it was broken we thought she had gotten it caught on something as she jumped the fence. When we got home we had a call from the school bus company. One of their drivers had actually hit her. I actually saw the school bus driving off as I got home so I just missed it. June, the calf, is in fine form. She is putting weight on the leg, charging , and actually kicked me with it yesterday. I have plenty of little bruises from her horns. 

We think one of our rams has a hernia from being butted. It is high up on his abdomen and you can see it shrink and grow with his breaths. Although, my dad said he couldn't get it to go back in when he pushed on it. It doesn't seem to be affecting him as he is still chasing the ewes and running off the other rams.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 2, 2015)

, seem like you've had lots of excitement going on by you!  Glad to hear from you!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome back!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome back


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 7, 2015)

Yak calf got her cast Friday. No puss, no swelling, no signs of infections! It really looked beautiful. Vet (boss) has high hopes for her. 

Sent 10 lambs to the sale today. Average weight was 88lbs. 5 large wethers and 5 small ewe lambs. After commission and other fees came home with a little over $1200. 
.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 8, 2015)

Glad the yak is doing well.  sounds like you're keeping busy.


----------

